# Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab momentan ein großes Problem.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich eine Homepage für eine andere Person erstellt. Das Webhosting hab ich auf meinen Namen laufen lassen, aber die Bankverbindung auf die andere Person, d. h. die Beträge für das Webhosting wird von dem Konto der anderen Person abgebucht und als Rechungsanschrift meine Adresse.

Die andere Person ist vor kurzem auf mich zu gekommen und hat gemeint, dass die Kosten für die Homepage sehr in die Höhe gegangen ist. Ich wunderte mich, da ich beim Webhosting-Anbieter keine Preissteigerung festellten konnte. Ich hakte bei der anderen Person nach und es stellte sich heraus, dass schon seit 1 1/2 jahre von seinem Konto montalich ein betrag von ca 30 Euro per lastschrift abgebucht wird(die webhosting beträge waren ist nicht, die werden vierteljährig abgebucht und sind extra aufgelistet). Als lastschrift empänger steht auf den Kontoauszug qlay.de und eine Abrechungsnummer. Also hab ich mich auf der homepage von qlay eingelogt. 
Dort standen dann Details zur Abbuchung:

qlay.de hat nur die Abbuchung getätigt, der Auttragsgeber war digitalpayment.de. Verwendungszweck war fetisch....de (eine Sexseite). Und als Zahlungspflichtiger war mein Name eingetragen....

Ich hab mich niemals auf der Sexseite angemeldet, ich kannte bis dahin diese seite garnicht.Ich habe auch noch nie eine mail von den oben genannten webadressen bekommen. Und außerdem bin ich nicht der Kontoonhaber von dem Konto.

*[...]* Ich hab mich schon ein bischen in foren informiert: fetisch...de und digitalpayment.de sind eine Tochter von Maxsolution (Österreich), diese Firma ist ja schon öfters in diesem Forum aufgetaucht.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann?
- die letzte Lastschrift ist von der anderen person schon rückgängig gemacht worden, bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Klagen von qlay oder digitalpayment
- die Lastschriften von den letzten 1 1/2 Jahre kann man ja nicht rückgägig machen, maximal 4 Wochen, oder?
- anklage wegen betrug wird auch schwierig sein, oder? Maxolution ist in Österreich und ich in Deutschland, und ich muss wahrscheinlich denen beweisen, dass ich mich nicht auf fetisch....de angemeldet hab, aber wie?

Meine Vermutung, wie das ganze abgelaufen ist:
Es gibt nirgends eine Verbindung zwischen meinem Namen und der Bankverbindung der anderen Person, auser bei dem Webhostinganbieter. Dies Daten sind dann benützt worden um einen Account bei fetisch....de anzulegen und illegaler weise dann das Konto der anderen Person zu belasten....

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 März 2006)

*Es gibt keine Zeitgrenze für die Rückbuchung von Lastschrift*

Hallo!

Der Anbieter genießt einen nicht gerade guten Ruf. Im Forum von Antispam.de (http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum) hat die Firma Maxolution eine lange Krankenakte.

Die Banken nennen häufig eine 6-Wochenfrist. Diese Frist ist jedoch nur die bankeninterne, bis zu der die Banken untereinander problemlos die Buchung zurücknehmen können. Prinzipiell sollte es möglich sein das Geld für einen langen Zeitraum zurückzubekommen. Dazu mußt Du mal hier im Forum und bei Google suchen, da finden sich nützliche Informationen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Mit Deiner Vermutung liegst Du mEn richtig. Aber geht es hier nicht lediglich um die Abbuchung von dem Konto? Die Daten Deines Bekannten könnte der tatsächliche Nutzer auch woanders her haben.
Die Lastschriften der letzten sechs Wochen kann er durch seine Bank zurück holen, um den Rest müsste er sich mit dem Abbucher streiten oder ihn zumindest mal zur Rückzahlung auffordern. Ist schon blöd, wenn einer nicht weiss, was auf seinem Konto passiert.
Betrogen wurde vermutlich allerdings der Fetisch-Anbieter, denn der hat eine Leitung bereit gestellt, die auf einem nichtigen Vertrag beruht (falsche Angaben von Daten). Dass die Abbuchung nun Deinen Bekannten getroffen hat, ist dabei nur eine Randerscheinung.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo anonymous,
mir ist gerade das gleiche passiert. habe auch die lastschrift zurückgehen lassen. man hat mir geraten, jetzt abzuwarten. bin ich irgendwann in der situation, dass ich beweisen muss, dass ich niemals auf diesen seiten war?
kann man das überhaupt?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 April 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich irgendwann in der situation, dass ich beweisen muss, dass ich niemals auf diesen seiten war?
> kann man das überhaupt?



Nein, der Anbieter muß beweisen, daß die Forderung zurecht besteht. Man wird Dir ein paar letzte und allerletzte Mahnungen schicken. Aufpassen mußt Du nur, wenn ein echter Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, diesem muß formal und fristgerecht widersprochen werden. Es ist aber unwahrscheinlich, daß es soweit kommt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo zusammen!
bei mir hat "Maxolution" über "Qlay"gestern gleich 3 Lastschriften abgebucht.
Ich habe mit den beiden "Firmen" bis jetzt weder Kontakt noch sonstwas gehabt.
als Text standen immer " 6000 Coins for Chat".
Ich werde diesen Vorfall der Polizei melden, die haben doch eine eigene 
Stelle für Internetbetrug.
+++++
Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, wie man über einen langen
Zeitraum seine Abbuchungen nicht kontrolliert.
Jeder kleine Vorstadtgauner kann heutzutage eine Lastschrift von einem 
Konto abbuchen. Die Banken prüfen das nicht nach.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Wenn du keine Leistung bestellt hast, dann lass´ die Lastschrift bei Deiner Bank zurück gehen und fertig! Zur Polizei kannst Du immer noch, wenn Du auch schriftlich eine Rechnung bekommst obwohl selbst dann die dir in der Sache nicht helfen kann.
Irgendwer hat bei Moxolution Deine Bankdaten eingegeben und wenn Maxolution als Geschdigte meint das verfolgen zu müssen, dann soll die das selbst tun und nicht du, wo dir letztendlich (mit der Rückbuchung) kein Schaden entstanden ist.

Es ist gut möglich, dass derjenige (wenn du es nicht warst), der sich angemeldet hat, auch irgendwelche Adressdaten von irgendwem oder Nonsensdaten eingetragen hat. Wenn dann der irgendwer (der dann nämlich die Rechnung und Mahnungen bekommt) auch noch meint Anzeige erstatten zu müssen, dann sind schon drei da, die ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Verfolgung desjenigen haben, der tatsächlich die Daten verwendete. Hauptgeschädigte bleibt aber die Maxolution und nur deren echtes Interesse ist von Bedeutung. Man beachte aber dabei, dass die in Österreich sitzen. Zivile Ansprüche werden in der Regel von der Strafverfolgung (die zumeist in derartigen Dingen irgendwann eingestellt wird) nicht berührt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

So, ich bin es nochmal, der das Thema aufgemacht hat.


Mein Bekanter hat jetzt eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der Polizei aufgegeben. Sobald ich weiß wie die ganze Sache ausgegangen ist, geb ich euch bescheid.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf  dazugeben. Ich habe von einem doch recht bekannten Anwalt aus Hamburg, dessen Name mit "B" beginnt vor einiger Zeit eine Mahnung über etwas mehr als 100,- € bekommen. Er hat im Auftrag der Firma "Maxolution" den Auftrag die Forderung einzutreiben. Ich habe daraufhin eine eMail an diesen Anwalt gesandt, mit der Bitte, mir mitzuteilen, für was die Forderung denn sein soll. Es kam natürlich keine Antwort. Ich habe die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben, der uns bereits in Sachen "Bonusnet" sehr gut geholfen hat. Er hat ein Schreiben an den Anwalt gesendet. Lange Zeit haben dann weder ich noch mein Anwalt etwas von Herrn "B" aus Hamburg gehört. Jetzt kam vor ca. 1 Woche eine Vorladung der hiesigen Polizeibehörde. Man hat Strafanzeige erstattet und mir wurde "Leistungsbetrug" in Sachen Maxolution vorgeworfen, ich solle mich zu den Vorwürfen äußern. Ich teilte dies meinem Anwalt mit, und dieser hat jetzt Akteneinsicht beantragt. Ausgesagt habe ich natürlich nicht. Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, was passiert. Ist es jemandem ähnlich ergangen ?

Viele Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo

Meine Mutter, fast 80 Jahre, kein Internet und zudem noch blind und pflegebedürftig, hat die letzte Zeit mehrere Abbuchungen von der Firma Qlay und Avendis über höhere Beträge von ihrem Postgirokonto bekommen.
Ich hoffe jetzt, dass es einfach ist zubeweisen, dass meine Mutter sicher nicht auf diesen Seiten warund wir werden auch ANzeige bei der Polizei gegen Unbekannt stellen.
Bis dann


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Für euch sollte es reichen, die Lastschriften wieder zurück zu buchen, weiter nichts! Irgend jemand verwendet die Kontoverbindung eurer Mutter und das ist ein "Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten" gem. § 289 StGB. Die Geschädigten sind die Anbieter, denen der Umsatz verloren geht - sollen die doch eine Anzeige erstatten!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Meine Mutter, fast 80 Jahre, kein Internet und zudem noch blind und pflegebedürftig, hat die letzte Zeit mehrere Abbuchungen von der Firma Qlay und Avendis über höhere Beträge von ihrem Postgirokonto bekommen.
> Ich hoffe jetzt, dass es einfach ist zubeweisen, dass meine Mutter sicher nicht auf diesen Seiten warund wir werden auch ANzeige bei der Polizei gegen Unbekannt stellen.
> Bis dann



Buchungen stornieren lassen und fertig ist der Lack. Die müssen Beweise liefern, nicht umgekehrt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Bei mir auch!!!! Habe schon einen Monat vorher nen betrag von 25,90 abgebucht bekommen!!! Das hatte sich damals aber mit ner paypal Bezahlung überschnitten, und ich achtete nur auf den Betrag!!! und jetzt am 7.08 schon wieder, der gleiche Betrag!! komische Firma ist das!!! Woher bekommen die die Kontoinformationen ???


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

...von demjenigen, der (wahrscheinlich missbräuchlich) die Kontodaten für das kostenpflichtige Internetprojekt eingibt. Du darfst dir das nicht so vorstellen, dass die Firma einfach so Daten eingibt und Konten belastet, das läuft i. d. R. anders herum und Geschädigte ist eigentlich diese Firma, da ihr der Gewinn entgeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin es nochmal, der das Thema aufgemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Mein Bekanter hat jetzt eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der Polizei aufgegeben. Sobald ich weiß wie die ganze Sache ausgegangen ist, geb ich euch bescheid.


Würde uns sehr interessieren was da rauskommt, sind inzwischen auch beim Anwalt!!!! Genau die selben Probleme auch von cyberbilling und so weiter, zahlen fast 500 Euro/Monat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bekanter hat jetzt eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der Polizei aufgegeben.


 Würde uns sehr interessieren was da rauskommt...[/quote]
Das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: *nichts!* Der Anbieter des Zahlungssystems hat seinen Sitz in Österreich (Maxolution) und die deutschen Behörden müssten den fragen, wer sich mit welchen Daten dort angemeldet hat. Die Farge allein müsste eigentlich im Rechtshilfeverfahren gestellt werden, was aber zum Verlust der relevanten Daten führt. Fragen die Behörden direkt an, ist die Antwort womöglich nicht gerichtsverwertbar, wenn tasächlich einer ermittelt wird, der die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hatte.

Maxolution erteilt übrigens die erforderlichen Auskünfte. Genau so, wie es schwierig ist, den tatsächlichen Nutzer zu finden, ist es problematisch für die ausländische Maxolution, überhaupt ihr Geld zu bekommen, wenn sich der Forderungsgegner verweigert. Da kommt noch die xte Mahnung und ein bisschen Inkassogeplänkel und dann wird man für das Angebot gesperrt und hat sein Ruhe - den Anwalt kann man sich bei Ablauf getrost sparen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo zusammen!

hab nun leider seit einem monat ebenfalls das problem von digitalpayment.de ständig abbuchungen zu bekommen. wie können diese den gestoppt werden hat da jdm einen rat für mich? ständig zur bank gehen könnte nach ner zeit auch lästig werden!?

wie effektiv ist eine anzeige bei der polizei? weiß jdm da was genaueres! oder ist es schlicht weg das beste 2xmal im monat zur bank zu gehen und sich den ganzen batzen geld wieder zurück buchen zu lassen?

für eure helfenden antworten danke ich sehr.

gruß der christian aus frankfurt


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Polizei das Buchungsverhalten auf deinem Konto zu überwachen oder zu beeinflussen - das musste schon selber machen. Wenn deine Bank die LV des Abbuchers schon nicht stoppen kann, dann solltest du dich an die Firma selbst wenden und es ihr untersagen - die hat immerhin ein Interesse daran, nicht jeden Monat zu der entgangenen Buchung auch noch die Rücklastschriftgebühren an die Banken zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo du, uns ist es heute gleich wie dir ergangen. Mein Sohn ist 14 und wir haben heute Auszüge geholt ich hab gleich 3mal innerhalb 22 Tagen je 49,90 Euro abgebucht bekommen. Wie weit bist du gekommen was soll ich jetzt tun bin total fertig. Gruß Petra


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

@ Petra, Abbuchungen kann man bei seiner Bank ganz unproblematisch wiederwg. Widerspruch zurück buchen lassen, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Buchung zu Unrecht ausgeführt und keine Einzugsermächtigung durch den Kontoinhaber vorlag. Sollte dann eine Rechnung kommen (was nicht unbedingt immer der Fall ist), kannste dich ja wieder hier melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Petra, Abbuchungen kann man bei seiner Bank ganz unproblematisch wiederwg. Widerspruch zurück buchen lassen, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Buchung zu Unrecht ausgeführt und keine Einzugsermächtigung durch den Kontoinhaber vorlag. Sollte dann eine Rechnung kommen (was nicht unbedingt immer der Fall ist), kannste dich ja wieder hier melden.


Danke für deine Hilfe! Setze mich am Montag gleich mit meiner Bank in Verbindung! Melde mich dann wenn es was neues gibt! Noch mal 1000 Dank!!!

Gruß Petra


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

@ Petra

Falls die Bank etwas von Fristen murmelt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163630#post163630


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich habe ein großes Problem !!!! Mein Freund und ich haben ein Inkassoschreiben von einer Inkasso-Firma aus Darmstadt bekommen (justitia-inkasso). Die wollen 115,00 € von uns. Die haben unsere Anschrift, unsere Bankverbindung und eine Email-Adresse die nicht uns gehört. Wir haben uns nie mit der Adresse da angemeldet. Haben die einfach die Adresse genommen und unsere Daten ? Was sollen wir tun ? 
Wenn wir nicht zahlen, droht uns dann eine Klage oder so ?


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht zahlen, droht uns dann eine Klage oder so ?


Ich vermute mal (leider) nein. Denn wenn doch, dann müsste die Intrum oder deren Auftraggeber den Nachweis über die Bestellung führen, wozu sie nicht in der Lage sind - definitiv! Wenn ihr meint, dass da einer eure Daten missbräuchlich hergenommen hat, dann ist der Anbieter geschädigt und könnte ja eine Anzeige erstatten. Für euch bedeutet das einen prima Rechtfertigungsgrund und nun ein hoffentlich beruhigtes Wochenende.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hi 
ich habe das alles von euch gelesen.
mir gings genauso.abbuchungen von digitalpayment.de. natürlich hab ichs zurück buchen lassen. nach einiger zeit bekam ich mehrere Mahnungen. dann hab ich da angerufen. Die Herren am telefon meinten ich hätte mich vor über einem Jahr bei sofort-ficken.de angemeldet. Bis dahin habe ich allerdings noch nie was von dieser Seite gehört weder habe ich diese angeblichen Zugangsdaten die mir per email geschickt wurden erhalten. die rieten mir zur polizei zu gehen und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Datenmißbrauch zu erstatten was ich daraufhin auch machte. Nach 3 Wochen hat mich die Polizei angerufen und gesagt das sie jetzt gegen mich ermitteln wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat. Das Ende vom Lied war ich habe ein Schreiben vom Staatsanwalt bekommen das mein Verfahren gegen mich mangels Öffentlichem Interesse eingestellt wird.
Und genau heute habe ich von einem Rechtsanwalt aus hamburg eine Mahnung über 100€ erhalten da ich angeblich bei Max solution meine beiträge nicht bezahlt habe. Komisch das kenne ich doch irgendwo her nur das es mir nicht abgebucht wurde. genauso wie mit digitalpayment.de kenne ich die website für die ich zahlen soll bis heute nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen. was kann man gegen solche unternehmen? ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich von Max solution jemals eine email bekommen hab da solche sachen gleich von meinem spamfilter gelöscht werden.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben? wenn ich jetzt wieder zur Polizei gehe dann glauben die mir eh nicht da die im Computer sehen das ich wegen sowas schon mal eine Anzeige erstattet habe.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die rieten mir zur polizei zu gehen und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Datenmißbrauch zu erstatten....


...und beim nächsten Hinweis suchst dir bitte einen geeigeneten Fernsehturm und springst in die Tiefe - wenn die das raten...



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach 3 Wochen hat mich die Polizei angerufen und gesagt das sie jetzt gegen mich ermitteln wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat.


Na klar, weil die bei dem Anbieter (ahnungslos) angefragt hatten und der denen die selben Bestandsdaten mitgeteilt hat, die auch zur Rechung führten...:wall:



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Verfahren gegen mich ... eingestellt wird.


Ich kenne den Fall nur von dir hier aber das ist ja wohl ein Armutszeugnis. :scherzkeks:



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und genau heute habe ich von einem Rechtsanwalt aus hamburg eine Mahnung erhalten da ich angeblich bei Max solution meine beiträge nicht bezahlt habe.
> 
> was kann man gegen solche unternehmen?


Nichts, die Unternehmen sind  nicht immer die Bösen, sondern in nicht seltenen Fällen irgend wer, der deine Daten womöglich missbraucht.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand tipps geben? wenn ich jetzt wieder zur Polizei gehe...


...das ist unser Problem hier - wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung geht das nicht. Nach dem deine Freunde und Helfer aber schon einmal versagt haben, würde ich den Weg nach Canossa nicht gehen. Wenn einer was von dir will, dann ist es deine Aufgabe, die entsprechend zu verhalten. Da nahezu *alle* Anbeiter nur eine Drohkulisse aufbauen, und die Sache nicht wirklich bis zum Ende verfolgen (Rechtsanwälte eingeschlossen) wäre es mir persönlich um jeden weiteren Schriftverkehr zu schade, es sei denn der s. g. (echte) gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt. Der jedoch ist in der Regel nicht zu erwarten, da die Branche nicht nur mit virtueller Erotik sondern auch mit heißer Luft arbeitet.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo,

hab auch von einem gewissen Inkasso-Unternehmen aus Hamburg, welches von einem Herrn B. geführt wird Mahnungen erhalten, dass geht jetzt schon seit 1 jahr so. Da angeblich Maxolution forderungen gegenüber mir offen hat. Jetzt bin ich bei einem Betrag von 500€ angelangt. Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit bei diesem B.  nochmal anzurufen, aber das dubiose ist ja das man dort nie sofort einen Gespächspartner erreicht ( Wartezeit am Telefon nicht unter 20min--sehr komisch) und das nach Hamburg! hm die machen einem die ganze Zeit Angst, dass die vor Gericht gehen würden, da frag ich mich aber wieso die das nicht schon vor einem halben jahr gemacht haben. Aber das gute ist ja das ich ein Fax habe, ich denk ich werd mal einen Brief, der beinhaltet das die mich vor Gericht schleifen sollen, is ja kein problem dafür brauch ich keien Anwalt. weil der bekäme dan auf jeden fall Geld! Was würdet ihr machen???? Ach die haben  meine e-mail, einen Benutzernamen und meine Kontodaten!!! Anzeigen bringt glaub ich nichts, weil die bullxx sind ja transusen.


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit bei diesem B.  nochmal anzurufen..... Was würdet ihr machen?


Jedenfalls dort nicht anrufen. Was willst du damit erreichen, außer noch mehr verärgert zu werden? Glaubst du echt daran, dass dir die Hotline wegen einem Telefonat mal eben so 500 € erlässt? Die jenigen, die du dort sprechen kannst, wenn du durchkommst, sind ohnehin keine Anwälte und darauf spezialisiert, Problemfälle wie bei dir zu behandeln.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....dass geht jetzt schon seit 1 jahr so. ....Anzeigen bringt glaub ich nichts, weil die bullxx sind ja transusen.


Die Transuse bist eher du. Hättest du gleich am Anfang (vor einem Jahr) eine Anzeige erstattet, hätte man evtl. darüber zumindest den Internetanschuss feststellen können, von dem aus die streitgegenständliche Anmeldung ausging. Also, wozu sollte man da jetzt noch Ermittlungen durchführen - niemand kann nun die Daten mehr nachvollziehen und den Sachverhalt aufklären.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe da auch ein Problem mit digitalpayment.de (Eigentlich ja nicht mit denen, denn die führen ja nur aus!) Ich soll mich bei ondemandpornos.com angemeldet haben, mit einem zweiwöchigen Beitrag von 50 Euro. Ich habe, nachdem ich hier schon viel Tips gelesen hatte, mir das Geld einfach wieder zurückgebucht und bei der darauffolgenden Anfrage von Ondemandpornos.com habe ich dem Sachbearbeiter das Problem erklärt. Das hat nicht wirklich etwas gebracht, ich müßte wohl erstmal kündigen und den ausstehenden Betrag (es handelt sich um insgesamt 100 Euro) zahlen. Ich habe natürlich sofort gekündigt und mich dazu entschlossen, es einfach dabei zu belassen. Auch wenn 100 Euro nicht die Welt sind, ist der Betrag dennoch unberechtigt erhoben worden. Jetzt habe ich es in meinem Email Postfach so gemacht, dass ich einfach keine Emails mehr von denen erhalten kann, überlege aber ob das so schlau war, denn wenn die an meine Email Adresse und Bankverbindung rankamen, dann finden sie sicher auch meine Postadresse raus... Und dann kommt vielleicht irgendwann ein Brief vom Gericht. Kann mir jemand raten was ich machen soll?

Danke!!!!

*[Gefährlichen Link editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich soll mich bei ondemandpornos.com angemeldet haben.....
> 
> ....habe ich dem Sachbearbeiter das Problem erklärt.
> 
> Ich habe natürlich sofort gekündigt...


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du dich nicht angemeldet aber man hat dort deine Daten und auch gleich mal eben Beträge per Lastschrift vom Konto abgebucht.

Was hast du dem Sachbearbeiter erklärt und warum kündigst du etwas, dass du nicht bestellt hast?

Wenn du dich dort nicht angemeldet hast, ist es Sache des Fordernden den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass es so ist und wie es dazu gekommen war. Übrigens ist das ein Angebot über oder von der österreichischen MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH - wüsste nicht, dass die hier in Deutschalnd je was zu melden gehabt hätten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Natürlich habe ich sofort gekündigt, schließlich wußte ich ja nicht was sonst noch an Kosten o.ä. alles auf mich zukommen würde. Da war es mir ziemlich sch... egal ob ich mich angemeldet hatte oder nicht, hauptsache ich komme schnell aus so ner Sache raus.
Heißt das, die haben tatsächlich hier in Deutschland nix zu sagen..? Oder hab ich da jetzt was mißverstanden..? Was bedeutet das denn für mich?


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heißt das, die haben tatsächlich hier in Deutschland nix zu sagen..? Oder hab ich da jetzt was mißverstanden..? Was bedeutet das denn für mich?



...was zu sagen meinte ich nicht, sie melden sich nur nicht bei offizialen Stellen. Die beauftragen mal eben kurz ihre Inkassoanwälte mit ein, zwei Beitreibungsversuchen und wenn die nicht erfolgreich sind, ist in der Regel Schluss und die Forderung wird "ausgebucht". Für dich bedeutet das gar nichts und nichts zu machen ist auch eine Art der Fallbewältigung.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort(en)... Dann werde ich mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Habe auch ein Schreiben(gleich zwei) vom Anwalt Herr B.aus Hamburg bekommen. Die Firma Maxolution ist mir vollig unbekant und die Beträge(2 Mal) wurden nie von meinem Konto abgebucht (merkwürdig). Der RA B.ist mir allerdings micht unbekant, in einer anderen sache wurde ich schonmal angeschrieben, habe aber nichtsgemacht (auf sich beruhen lassen). Einige zeit später wurde ich angerufen und es wurde mir nahe gelegt den fälligen Betrag zu Überweisen ansonsten würde Herr B. zu Gericht gehen und ein Gerichtiches Mahnverfahren einleiten, auf dieses Mahnverfahren warte ich schon seit einem halben Jahr. Ergo gehe ich von Heißer Luft aus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Ich


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo irgendeiner soll mir mal eine email schicken was ich machen soll ich habe mich bei der sexseiten angemeldet aber da stand das ich was bezahlen muss nur weil es zu teuer war habe ich mich zurück gehalten nur jetzt hat die firma wxw.qlay.de von mir 6 mal 39.90 abgebucht was soll ich jetzt machen lebe vom harz 4 und die digitalpayment.com hat auch die gleiche summe abgebucht ich drehe bald ab bitte hilft mir ich werde heute alle sexseiten anrufen und nach fragen was das  scheiss überhaupt soll meine emai lautet (...)


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Wenn man keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt hat, dann geht man zur Bank (e-Mail-Auftrag reicht meist auch) und lässt das problemlos wieder zurückbuchen. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn du dich nicht selbst angemeldet hast, dann ist es das Problem des Forderungsstellers dir nachzuweisen, dass ein Vertrag besteht - nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## FireMan (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo. Von meinem Konto werden seit ein paar Monate beträge abgebucht. Die "Firmen" heißen Qlay und Cyberservices b.v. Meine frage ist was man dagegen machen kann ausser die buchung zu stonieren.


Mfg FireMan


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Eigentlich nichts. Einzige Möglichkeit, nimm dir einen Anwalt und strenge eine negat. Feststellungsklage an.

_Kann es sein, dass du als Berufsfeuerwehrler dir schon mal professionelle Hilfe hast telefonisch geben lassen?_


----------



## Cassandra (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Auch wir haben ein Problem mit Maxolution bzw digitalpayment.de.Es scheint so,als ob man,erst einmal angemeldet nicht mehr davon los kommt.Nutzungsgebühren wurden direkt durch ein Inkassobüro(das schon genannte Intrum/Inkasso aus Darmstadt)ohne überhaupt abgebucht zu werden oder evtl. durch eine Zahlungsaufforderung einzufordern angemahnt,was natürlich unverschämt hohe Kosten mit sich bringt.Auf Rückfrage direkt bei Maxolution hat es angeblich einen Schriftverkehr gegeben,nur ist nie eine Mail angekommen.Auch eine längst ausgeführte Kündigung wurde zwar registriert(schon vor einiger Zeit),aber die Mitgliedschaft besteht noch!Wie geht denn soetwas?Es wurde aber bestätigt,daß man quasi fristlos kündigen kann.Trotzdem ist die Kündigung nicht bestätigt.Das sind ja schon Sektenallüren!Zweimal haben wir uns schon durch diesen Inkassokram einschüchtern lassen,aber dann kam die Idee mit dem Forum und nach ein bischen Recherche sieht die Sache schon ein bischen anders aus (Maxolution scheint kein unbeschriebenes Blatt zu sein).Sollte man nun die Inkassosache ignorieren,da die Vorgehensweise schon sehr unseriös ist?Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?Kommt denn im schlimmsten Fall der Gerichtsvollzieher,nur diesen Ärger kann doch niemand gebrauchen!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Cassandra schrieb:


> Kommt denn im schlimmsten Fall der Gerichtsvollzieher,
> nur diesen Ärger kann doch niemand gebrauchen!


Ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt nicht aus dem blauen Himmel und  nicht weil ein Inkassounternehmen
 das gerne hätte. Erstmal *käme*  ein  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Wenn man dem innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerspricht, (schlichtes Kreuzchen ohne  Begründung)
  kommt die Stunde  der Wahrheit. Entweder es passiert nichts, dann bleibt das Inkassounternehmen 
 auf seinen Forderungen/Kosten sitzen oder sie ziehen tatsächlich vor Gericht und  starten  einen Prozess.
 Davon hat man, soweit mir bekannt, nichts gehört...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich bekomme seit Anfang September auch Mahnungen von Digitalpayment.de. Hab geantwort, was ich denn für "Leistungen" empfangen haben soll....es kam keine Antwort, ausser die bereits 4. Mahnung mit Androhung Inkassobüro. Was soll man dann machen? Am besten nichts, oder?


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll man dann machen? Am besten nichts, oder?


Oder käme für mich nicht in Frage und das Inkasso ist ein zahnloses Tigerlein.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich habe das selbe Probelm. Von dem selben Anwalt B aus Hamburg. Ich soll mich am 24.05.05 um 21.38h und 24 sec. bei der seite w*w.kontaktvermittler.de angemeldet haben. 
Das Problem bei der Sache war nur, daß ich am 22.05. letzten Jahres genau meine Sachen eingepackt habe, da ich dieser Tage auch umziehen wollte. Am 23.05. Kam dann auch der Umzugswagen hat einige Möbel die ich nicht mehr brauchte mitgenommen, und seit diesem Tag bin ich nicht mehr in der Wohnung gewesen. Und habe seit diesem Tag keinen Internetanschluss gehabt bis zum 31.05. letzten Jahres, wo ich wieder einen Anschluss in der neuen Wohnung bekommen habe. 

Ich soll bei der Firma Maxolutions 324,- Euro zahlen. Bis zum 23.07. konnte wohl auch von einem Konto der Commerzbank abgebucht werden, allerdings wurde meine damalige alte Adresse angegeben. Außerdem wurde eine aol Email adresse angegeben, die ich nicht kannte ( bin auch nicht bei aol angemeldet) und eine mir unbekannte Telefonnummer wurde angegeben. 

Ich habe mich daraufhin an den Anwalt gewandt, dort ist man  mit mir die Daten durchgegangen, die meinten daraufhin, daß man da wohl meine Daten missbraucht hätte, und ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen sollte. Ich sollte mir eine Bescheinigung bei der Polizei geben lassen, daß dort eine Anzeige von mir erstattet wurde. Diese Bescheinigung soll ich dann an den Anwalt B. schicken, mit einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung, daß ich das nicht war. 
Gesagt getan, nun habe ich gestern einen Zwischenbericht von der Polizei bekommen, daß die angegebene Telefonnummer einer gewissen Frau... gehören würde, die Email Adresse gehört einer Person, die direkt über mir gewohnt hat, nur die Bankdaten sind bis dato noch nicht bekannt, da ich vor ca. 10 Jahren dort war ( aber nicht mehr bin), ob ich die angeben könnte, was ich auch machen konnte, und diese stimmten nicht mit der verwendeten überein. Meine ehemalige Nachbarn haben wohl jetzt erstmal eine Vorladung bekommen. Aber der Polizist meinte auch, daß wenn da niemand genaues ermittelt werden kann bliebe da ja ein grundverdacht bei mir, da man das ja nicht nachweisen kann...

Das ist soweit mein Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber der Polizist meinte auch, daß wenn da niemand genaues ermittelt werden kann bliebe da ja ein grundverdacht bei mir, da man das ja nicht nachweisen kann...


Was totaler Unsinn ist. Die Polente sollte die Verbindungsdaten (IP und Zeitstempel) verfolgen und nicht alle anderen Daten, wie z. B. die E-Mailadresse oder die Telefonnummer - alle diese Daten können missbräuchlich angegeben worden sein, da sie zur Anmeldung bedeutungslos sind. Einer, der eine falsche Adresse angibt, ist nur selten so naiv, auch seine richtige Telefonnummer in das Anmeldefenster zu schreiben. Selbst bei der E-Mailadresse kann man mogeln, da der Login (zumindest beim ersten Mal) sofort funktioniert. Mehr will der User ja nicht - er hat sich nette Bildchen angeguckt und ist mit dem Angebot feddisch. Ausgeglichen geht es beim nächsten Mal eben auf eine andere Seite oder man nimmt erneut fremde Daten zum Samenstauabbau her. Die per E-Mial zugesandten Nutzerdaten schlummern derweil im Nirwana, in einem Spamfilter oder auf irgend einem fremden E-Mail-Account.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich soll bei der Firma Maxolutions 324,- Euro zahlen.


Ein Zeichen dafür, dass deine Daten oft hergenommen wurden oder der Account über eine längere Zeit hin bestand.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe mich daraufhin an den Anwalt gewandt, dort ist man mit mir die Daten durchgegangen, die meinten daraufhin, daß man da wohl meine Daten missbraucht hätte, und ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen sollte.


Und warum du? Warum geht der Anwalt oder der Anbieter nicht selbst zur Polizei? Fehlt es womöglich dem Herrn B. an einem Mandat dazu? Hat der Anbieter gar kein Interesse an der Strafverfolgung, wo der doch der Geschädigte ist? Ja und nein! Zumindest scheut sich der Anwalt nicht, selbst Anzeige zu erstatten. Andererseits, was soll die Empfehlung Anzeige zu erstatten für das Inkassoverfahren anderes bedeuten, als dass man erneut Druck auf den Kunden aufbaut? Der Kunde nämlich, wenn er sich nicht sicher ist, zahlt dann manchmal lieber doch, als dass er sich später ein Vortäuschen einer Straftat ans Bein binden lässt.

Generell sollte immer der Anzeige erstatten, der auch geschädigt ist. Es obliegt nicht einem Forderungsgegner, in einem zivilen Fall, diese Aufgabe des Forderungsstellers in ein Strafverfahren zu portieren. Dafür obliegt es aber dem Forderungsinhaber den Nachweis darüber zu führen, wer mit ihm tatsächlich, welchen Vertrag für was hat. Die bequemste Art der Forderungsabwendung (leider auch nervenraubend) für den Rechnungsempfänger ist dann eben doch immer die, den Fall reaktionslos auszusitzen - das zieht aber auch wirklich nur dann, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger sich seiner Sache sicher ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Nur ich dachte mir, da hat jemand meine Daten missbraucht, und das will und kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nur ich dachte mir, da hat jemand meine Daten missbraucht, und das will und kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


...spielt aber für dich keine Rolle, da der Geschädigte ein anderer ist. Jeder kann sich nennen, wie er mag. Was zählt sind die Angaben in Rechtsgeschäften oder ggü. Behörden, nur da sollte/muss es stimmen.


----------



## Cocoon (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe auch die Tage von Rechtsanwalt "B" aus Hamburg gleich zwei schreiben erhalten. Ich muß dazu sagen, dass mich die Sache schon sehr angenervt hat. Da ich wie viele anderen nie auf solch einer Seite war und auch mit meinen Daten (E-Mail, Bankdaten etc.) nichts gutes geführt wurde. 
Ich habe am 18. und 19. Oktober zwei Mahnschreiben erhalten, in denen ich auf dreiste Art und Weise aufgefordert werde ca. 330 Euros für .hausfrauencasting.de zu zahlen. Da ich angeblich am 04.02.2004 diesen Service genutzt habe und mir an dem Tag auf dem Konto was abgebucht wurde. Laut meiner Betreuerin ist da nichts gewesen. Nun da es für mein Verständniss schon irsinnig lange her ist und ich auch ehrlich nicht weiß, ob ich was genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt getan habe, bin ich erstmal zur Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gegangen und dann zum Anwalt. 

Mir wurde erst geraten denen einen sehr höflichen aber deutlichen Brief zu schreiben. Dies auch heute gemacht! Wer näheres zu dem Brief erfahren will, der muß mir schon Mailen. Diesen per Einschreiben und Rückschein sowohl Fax an die Maxolution Internet Services schicken und auch an den Herrn "B". Dann abwarten, wenn nochmal was kommt, müssen so oder so die MAxsolution oder Herr "B" die Nachweispflicht erbringen, dass ich tatsächlich dies gemacht habe. Da nun IP Adressen nur von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingeholt werden können und es bisher wohl bei allen Foren die ich gelesen habe und mir ausgedruckt habe nie zur tatsächlichen Anzeige gekommen ist, und der Tatsache, dass ich mir nicht vorzuwerfen habe, sehe ich der Sache sehr gelassen gegenüber. 

Achtet jedoch darauf keine unnötigen telefonate mit Herren "B" zu führen und auch sonst keine weiteren Daten Preis zu geben. Heute wurde auch erstmal bei der Verbraucherzentrale Dies zur Anzeige gebracht. Weiter sind die Daten nebst Ein Archiv an Forenadressen in der weitere geschädigte zu finden sind an den Bundesbeauftragten für Datenschutz raus gegangen. 

Auch wenn es vielleicht nichts bringt, hauptsache es existiert bereits eine Meldung... Das ist was zählt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Cocoon schrieb:


> Weiter sind die Daten nebst Ein Archiv an Forenadressen in der weitere geschädigte zu finden sind an den Bundesbeauftragten für Datenschutz raus gegangen.
> 
> Auch wenn es vielleicht nichts bringt, hauptsache es existiert bereits eine Meldung... Das ist was zählt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwas bringt, zumal der Anbieter in Österreich ist und lediglich seine Interessen von einem deutschen Anwalt vertreten lässt - ein durchaus gängiges Verfahren.




Cocoon schrieb:


> Heute wurde auch erstmal bei der Verbraucherzentrale Dies zur Anzeige gebracht.


Und warum? Ist das in deinem Auftrag geschehen oder hat man dort momentan zu viel Zeit?




Cocoon schrieb:


> Da ich angeblich am 04.02.2004 diesen Service genutzt habe ...
> 
> Da nun IP Adressen nur von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingeholt werden können ...


Das wäre das, was eine Anzeigenerstattung für alle Beteiligten unnütz macht, denn nach bald zwei Jahren sind die verfügbaren Daten für niemanden mehr gerichtsverwertbar zu recherchieren. Die zu den Verbindungsdaten gehörenden Bestandsdaten für den physikalischen Ursprung der Internetsession (bei der Anmeldung) sind schlichtweg längst gelöscht!


----------



## Cocoon (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

@Reducal

damit ich verstehe, keiner kann nach 2 Jahren nachvollziehen was durhc welche IP-Adresse gelaufen ist???

Dann können die ir so zu sagen schlichtweg den Buckel runter radln???


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Cocoon schrieb:


> ...damit ich verstehe, keiner kann nach 2 Jahren nachvollziehen was durhc welche IP-Adresse gelaufen ist?


Genau und deshalb sind dahingehende Anzeigen auch unsinnig und schon bei der Erstattung zur Einstellung verdammt. Niemand kann mehr beweisen, von welchem Internetanschluss aus die Anmeldung erfolgt war (egal auf wessen Namen). Hier in diesem Fall kommt noch die Auslandskomponente hinzu, da der Anbieter nicht in D. ist und somit keine Ermittlungen beim geschädigten Zeugen über die Grenzen hinweg geführt werden. Derartige Delikte sind einfach belanglos.

Ich wurde schon öfter von deutschen Anbietern gefragt, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, die einheimischen Macher hier im Land in Ruhe ihre Geschäfte machen zu lassen, bevor man sie in die Anonymität des Ausland treibt. Meine Antwort: "_...geht besser heute als morgen!_" Denn das würde für alle Nutzer bedeuten, dass sie die Angebote nutzen können, ohne sie bezahlen zu müssen - der Markt wäre reguliert. Und wenn jetzt ein deutscher Anwalt meinen müsste, dass seine deutschstämmigen/ausländischen Mandanten dann genauso hier ihr Geld über ihn einfordern werden, dann mag das schon sein. Doch die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass kein Auswärtiger jemals mehr als ein bisschen Mahngeplänkel vom Stapel lies.
Das Ganze gilt aber nur für Angebote ohne ordentlicher Plausibilitätsprüfung der vom Nutzer angegebenen Daten und das ist derzeit die Überzahl aller Angebote.


----------



## Cassandra (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Unsere Geschichte mit Maxolution geht leider weiter.Wir haben zum wiederholten Mal das Abo gekündigt und natürlich eine Kündigungsbestätigung per Fax oder e-Mail angefordert.Aber die Typen haben echt Nerven,die haben die ganze Angelegenheit einfach ignoriert und jetzt auch noch Gebühren für Mitgliedschatsverlängerung erhoben!Langsam stinkt die Sache zum Himmel.Was ist jetzt zu tun?Das ist doch schon mehr als dreist.Es muß doch einen Weg geben da rauszukommen.Sollte man überhaupt noch die angemahnten Beträge zahlen,obwohl schon mehrfach gekündigt wurde?Wie konsequent zieht das schon genannte Inkassobüro die Forderung durch?Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kündigung in der Art?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo zusammen.Hab seid zwei monaten das gleich problem.
Mir wurden in denn letzten zwei monaten eine Abo gebühr abgebucht,und ich weis noch nicht mal wofür.Hab versucht der Firma eine Mail zu schicken.Bekamm aber immer die meldung Adressart nicht Online.hab vielleicht nicht die richtige Adresse.Kann mir da jemand helfen.Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .Kann mir da jemand helfen.Danke



http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich aus Österreich bin.

Ich habe vom Inkasso Büro Intrum Justitia, Salzburg ein Schreiben bekommen, ich sollte 138 Euro zahlen, Gläubiger ist die Firma Maxsolution Österreich. Da ich die Firma Maxsolution nicht kenne geschweigedenn auf Sex-Seiten herumsurfe und es sich um eine mir nicht bekannte Email-Adresse handelte, an die die Mahnungen per Email geschickt wurden, dachte ich zuerst an einen schlechten Scherz, habe dann aber trotzdem beim Inkasso Büro angerufen und mit eine sehr netten Dame telefoniert.
Als sie mir dann aber meine komplette Kontonummer und fast richtiges Geburtsdatum (Jahreszahl hat nicht gestimmt) sagte, wurde mir ein bisschen übel. Ich frage mich woher die meine Kontonummer haben!!!!!

Habe dann halt eine Anzeige auf unbekannt gemacht, diese mit einer Kopie meines Reisepasses an das Inkasso Büro geschickt und ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt endlich in Ruhe gelassen werde ! Die Dame vom Inkasso Büro wollte noch meine IP-Adresse, habe ihr diese aber nicht mitgeschickt. Denn das Inkasso Büro hat jetzt sowie so fast alles von mir. Adresse, Geb.-Datum, Kontonummer, Reisepass-Kopie.

Werde mir jetzt aber nicht mehr weiter den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, denn von meiner Seite wurde jetzt alles erledigt. Wenn sie jetzt glauben sie können mich weiter einschüchtern, dann sollen sie das halt an das Gericht weiterleiten und dann werden wir schon sehen. Zahlen werde ich es auf keinen Fall, den ich weiß, dass ich mich nie bei irgendso einem Sex-Dinsbums angemeldet habe.


----------



## Danni (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo Ihr,

mir gings so ähnlich.
Letzten Samstag wollte ich mal wider meine Kontoauszüge durchschauen 
da viel mir eine Abbuchung von 49,90€ im Oktober auf.
Bin gleich rassend geworden und habe nach langem hin und her 
diesem Support Team ne Mail gecchrieben was das soll.
Nach dem ich mich etwas abreagiert habe entdeckte ich noch 
zwei weitere Abbuchungen.3,99 und 49,90 im September 
Habe denen gleich nochmal geschrieben das ich nichts abboniert habe,
kein Service in Anspruch genommen habe und das ich die Abbuchungen 
so wie die angebliche Mitgliedschaft somit storniere.
Dann kam 4Tage später ne ewig lange Mail zurück. 
Sie hätten meine E-Mail Adresse und Kontendaten außerdem hätte 
ich mich am 05.09.2006 zum ersten mal eingeloggt was nicht sein kann 
zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich im Urlaub.
Was nun die Frasseln auch etwas über Mahnungsgebühren usw ?
Außerdem soll ich Kündigen und dazu benötige ich einen "Membership Key"
der mir ja gar nicht bekannt ist !

Ich bin echt überfordert Anfangs hilt ich es für ein schlechten Scherz 
nun werden sie echt lästig 

Danke vorab 

Danni


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Lass sie doch gehen. Irgendwer hat sie mit deinen Bankdaten beschwindelt und du hast die Gelegenheit, die Buchungen bei deiner Bank wieder zurück zu holen - fertig. Wenn man dann immer noch was von dir will (sofern man deine Adresse hat), kannst du immer noch reagieren, was aber eigentlich nicht notwendig ist.

Diese Anbieter stehen immer auf dem Standpunkt, dass sie die richtigen Daten haben und führen sich ggü. Widerspruchsführen ungebührend auf. Das ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, denn immerhin entgeht ihnen in so einer Situation schon wieder ein Kunde, ein Gewinn.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo

ich habe ein echtes problem
seit zwei monaten werden mir über 100euro  von meinen konto abgebucht.

3mal ein betrag von QLAY......
ich habe keine ahnung warum!
ich habe weder etwas bestellt oder mich bei etwas registriert. ich kann mir das im monat gar nicht leisten!habt ihr eine ahnung was ich da tun kann??
bitte helft mir

_aus thematischen Gründen Thread verschoben modaction _


----------



## splash (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo
bitte helft mir
ich habe bei meinen kontoauszügen gesehen das mir im monat über 100 eoro von Qlay abgebucht werden!
ich habe aber weder etwas bestellt, noch habe ich mich da registriert

was kann ich dagegen tun??
habe ein kleines kind u kann mir das gar nicht leisten.........

mfg


----------



## BenTigger (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Sprich doch mal bei deiner Bank mit einem Sachbearbeiter. der kann dir sicherlich helfen, wenn von deinem Konto deiner Ansicht nach unberechtigt Geld abgebucht wird.


----------



## blackkiss2001 (25 November 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo,

also mir gehts jetzt auch so wie euch allen. Habe heute morgen nichts ahnend meinen Kontoauszug geholt.. und da hate doch die "Firma 19,90Euro abgebucht. Hab nicht lange gefackelt und habs gleich zurückbuchen lassen, da ich keine Internetzahlung vorgenommen hatte. Das Problem ist, das ich mich erinnere gestern eine mail bekommen zu haben, wo in der betreff Zeile "Deine Zugangsdaten" standen. Hab sie aber nicht aufgemacht, weil ich mir schon dachte das ist Spam.. und in der Adresszeile stand irgendwas mit cam.

hab mir überlegt woher die Leute sonst noch die Kontendaten herhaben könnten. EBAY!!! ich meine wenn man da als Verkäufer tätig ist gibt man doch meistens sowohl email, Anschrift und Kontoverbindungen durch.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich eine Mahnung oder ähnliches bekomme. 

Kann ich eigentlich auch gleich Anzeige erstatten, wegen Betruges, will eigentlich nicht abwarten bis ich ne Mahnung bekomme?


Danke und ein stressfreies Wochenende


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 November 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



blackkiss2001 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auch gleich Anzeige erstatten, wegen Betruges, will eigentlich nicht abwarten bis ich ne Mahnung bekomme?



Also, wenn jemand von meinem Konto vollkommen unberechtigt etwas abbucht, wozu ich zuvor keine Einzugs- oder Abbuchungsermächtigung erteilte, würde ich umgehend Strafanzeige erstatten!


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> blackkiss2001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann ich eigentlich auch gleich Anzeige erstatten, wegen Betruges, will eigentlich nicht abwarten bis ich ne Mahnung bekomme?
> ...


Und was soll das bringen? Der Zahlungssystemanbieter ist in Österreich bzw. den Niederlanden, siehe > Hier < und wer die Daten unberechtigter Weise eingegeben hat, lässt sich nur unter erheblichen Schwierigkeiten (wenn überhaupt) feststellen. Ein Betrug ist das ohnehin nicht, da es an den Tatbestandsmerkmalen fehlt und einer unberechtigten Lastschrift kann man jederzeit, kostenlos widersprechen. Der Anbieter hat dann das Nachsehen und muss zusehen, wie er zu seinem Geld kommt, siehe auch > Hier <. Zu meinen, dass eine Strafanzeige einen vor Mahnungen bewahrt, ist unsinnig. Es ist schon witzig, wieviele Amtsstuben sich offensichtlich neuerdings mit solchen Anzeigen befassen müssen - wahrscheinlich mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg.


----------



## blackkiss2001 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo,


ist eigentlich schonmal einem aufgefallen das die 'Internet adresse die aufm Kontoauszug steht, das wenn man die eingibt man sich angucken kann wann, um welche Uhrzeit und auf welcher Seite man gewesen sein soll inkl. die IP-Adresse des Verwenders.

Beim Zahlungsempfänger steht dann auch eine Telefonnummer. Habe dort gerade angerufen und sie haben ohne wenn und aber meinee Kontodaten gesperrt und mir geraten Anzeige zuerstatten da der Firma die Telefonnummer des "Täters" bekannt sind. Sie geben natürlich nur der Polizei diese Daten raus.

So hatte nämlich noch ne zweite Abbuchung und heute hab ich ne Mahnung bekommen und gestern hab ich schon eine Strafanzeige gestellt. Und nun bin ich mal gespannt!

bis bald


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



blackkiss2001 schrieb:


> Sie geben natürlich nur der Polizei diese Daten raus.


...was deren Problem wäre. Warum sie nicht selbst Anzeige erstatten, da sie ja sooooooooooo geschädigt sind, wissen solche Unternehmen in der Regel selbst nicht.


----------



## Mag (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

So,nun hat es mich auch erwischt,digitalpayment.de hat 2x bei mir abgebucht,ohne dass ich je von denen gehört habe oder hätte. Ich hab mir sorgfältig dieses Forum durchgelesen und werde mich an dass hier vorgeschlagene halten. Die Rückbuchungen sind vorgenommen und ich habe sogar eine Emailadresse rausbekommen,mit der ich auf einer Pornoseite angemeldet wurde.Desweiteren habe ich digitalpayment.de untersagt,weitere Transaktionen von meinem Konto vorzunehmen (ob es hilft ist fraglich). Dann schauen wir mal,was nun passiert,ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden......!
Ciao Mag

P.S: Vielleicht kann mal einer schreiben,wie es bei ihm weitergegangen ist.


----------



## sonor-1 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hi, auch ich habe Probleme mit dieser Firma Maxolution. Habe auch einfach die Abbuchung von 15,00.- Euro zurückgehen lassen.
Bin  auch gespannt was passiert.
Die Rückbuchung ist jetzt ungefähr 5 Wochen her. Ich habe bis heute noch keine Mahnung oder ähnliches erhalten.
Kommt da noch was?
oder kann ich den " Fall " als erledigt betrachten. Wer was weiss kann mir ja Bescheid geben.
Tschüß Sonor-1


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



sonor-1 schrieb:


> Kommt da noch was?


Womöglich, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Wenn du dich selbst dort nicht angemeldet hast sondern jmd. allein nur die Kontoverbindung missbräuchlich nutzte aber ansonsten deine Anschrift nicht angegeben hat, kommt nichts mehr außer evtl. erneute Abbuchungen. Gibt es beim Abbucher aber auch deine Adresse, dann gibt es Post vom Inkasso.


----------



## Mag (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

*Also ,ich habe mich an die ServiceEmailadresse gewand,um heraus zu bekommen ,was da abläuft und habe dann folgende Antworten erhalten:*
*als erstes diese:*

Sehr geehrter Herr [...],

aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen senden wir die Daten Ihrer Mitgliedschaft auf die beim Kauf angegebene Emailadresse   [...]@xxx (xxx - Datenschutz).

Für weitere Fragen und Anliegen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

das Support-Team
Sachbearbeiter JK
====================
Customersupport.de
support @ customersupport.de
====================

Ticketdetails:
===================
Ticket ID: QEM-804816
Abteilung:Allgemeine Anfragen
Priorität: Low
Status: Closed

*als nächstes diese:*


Sehr geehrter Herr [...],

sollten Sie sicher sein, dass weder Sie noch jemand aus Ihrer Familie (ca. 80% des Datenmissbrauches) diese Mitgliedschaft erworben haben, raten wir Ihnen eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Datenmissbrauch gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und diese an uns zu übermitteln. Die zuständige Behörde erhält umgehend alle gespeicherten Daten und verwendeten IP-Adressen zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes.

Sie erreichen uns von:
Montag bis Freitag: 08:00 - 17:00 Uhr via Telefon unter der unten angeführten Nummer
Samstag & Sonntag: via Emailsupport

Telefon: +43 2983 27161-3000
Fax: +43 2983 27161-93100
Email: support @ customersupport.de
Webseite: w*w.customersupport.de

Postadresse: MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH, A-3744 Stockern 47; Austria

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

das Support-Team
Sachbearbeiter FZ
====================
Customersupport.de
support @ customersupport.de
====================


*und als letztes diese:*

Sehr geehrter Herr [...],

bitte beachten Sie, dass bis zu einer Anzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch Ihrerseits angenommen wird, dass Sie der rechtsmäßige Besitzer dieser Mitgliedschaft sind.

In diesem Falle ist nur ratsam eine Anzeige aufzugeben (gegen Unbekannt), da hier eindeutig Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden. Sonst wird seitens des Anbieters angenommen, dass Sie dieses Angebot erworben haben und Sie dann zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.

Sobald die Anzeige eingelangt ist werden weitere Schritte unverzüglich eingeleitet.

Wir danken Ihnen für Verständnis und verbleiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

das Support-Team
Sachbearbeiter FZ
====================
Customersupport.de
support @ customersupport.de
====================

*Mittlerweile habe ich Strafanzeige wegen Datenmißbrauch gegen Unbekannt gestellt,was mir am ratsamsten erschien. Wie es weitergeht,schreibe ich dann wieder.

Gretz Mag*

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sonor-1 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo,
danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe mich selbst angemeldet,habe auch über Monate die 15,00.- Euro bezahlt.
Aber ich wusste nicht mehr für was, da ich sämtliche Zugangsdaten gelöscht habe und auf Nachfragen nichts mehr über das Abo heraus finden konnte. Auch nicht als ich es kündigen wollte. Da habe ich einfach die Lastschrift nicht mehr einlösen lassen.
Ich weis ja nicht mal, was und wo ich ordnungsgemäß kündigen soll.
Kann man das vielleicht irgentwie heraus finden?


----------



## Mag (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Eigentlich müssen sie Dir Deine Zugangsdaten auf Wunsch zusenden,die werden dann an Deine angegebene Emailadresse verschickt. Ich würde dann eine formlose Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft und eine Rücknahme der Einzugsermächtigung per Einschreiben schicken (Postadresse: MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH, A-3744 Stockern 47; Austria).

Greetz Mag


----------



## sonor-1 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Danke Mag für die Postadresse.
Ich werde gleich Deinem Ratschlag folgen und diese Mitgliedschaft kündigen.
Ich hoffe, dass es dann ein Ende hat mit dieser komischen Firma.
Das war mir eine Lehre. Zum Glück ist bei mir der Betrag nicht so hoch wie bei anderen hier im Forum.
Wenn aber doch ein Inkassoschreiben kommt,soll ich es ignorieren oder widersprechen?
Gruss Sonor-1


----------



## Mag (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Wenn Du Widerspuch einlegst machst Du auf alle Fälle nichts Falsches.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Mag schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich Strafanzeige wegen Datenmißbrauch gegen Unbekannt gestellt


Diesen Straftatbestand gibt es nicht und außerdem hat der Anbeiter (der sich noch dazu im Ausland befindet) keinen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Kopie deiner Anzeige. Du hast dich schlichtweg übertölpeln lassen von deren unrichtigen Rechtsmeinung. Hättest das hier zuvor mal lesen sollen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976


----------



## Mag (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich weiß wohl,dass ich meine Unschuld nicht beweisen muß sondern es umgedreht ist.Die Anzeige lautet genau gesagt auf Betrug und wurde gegen den Verwender meiner Bankdaten gestellt, nicht gegen den Anbieter. Privat ist an die IP des  "Verwenders" zu ran zu kommen,also sollen sich da die Beamten drum kümmern. Ob dass das Richtige ist, was ich mache , weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall halte ich es für das Richtige,die Beamten auf dem Revier auch. Ich weiß aber nicht so recht,was Du mir sagen willst,was für eine Kopie ? Wie übertölpen lassen ? Von wem? Was sollte man Deiner Meinung nach tun? Ich bin für alle Ratschläge offen,denn es nervt immer,abgezockt zu werden,auch wenn ich bis jetzt noch keinen Schaden zu beklagen habe. Wenn jemand für irgendwelche Schmuddelseiten meine Bankdaten mißbraucht,werde ich nicht warten, bis er von selbst wieder damit aufhört,vor allem nicht,wenn es sich um eine Privatperson handelt.
Trotzdem Danke für den Link,der wird bestimmt auch anderen weiterhelfen können,viell. kannst Du noch mitteilen,wo der Text nachzulesen ist,falls man ihm mal verwenden will

Greetz Mag


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Mag schrieb:


> ....an die IP des  "Verwenders" zu ran zu kommen,also sollen sich da die Beamten drum kümmern.


Bei einem ausländischen Anbieter? Das halte ich für stark bedenklich, ohne bilaterale Rechtshilfe, da die so gewonnenen Daten womöglich nicht verwertbar sind. Bis sowas allerdings durchgefochten ist, sind solche Daten tot. Außerdem sind die Herkunft von Verbindungsdaten und deren Beweisfähigkeit spätestens seit der Vanilla-Affäre sehr fragwürdig.



Mag schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht so recht,was Du mir sagen willst,was für eine Kopie ?


Die wollen doch die Strafanzeige von dir vorgelegt haben, oder? Das Original geht immer irgendwann mal an eine Staatsanwaltschaft und eine Kopie steht nicht mal dir als Anzeigenerstatter zu, allenfalls eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige und/oder die Benennung des Aktenzeichens der aufnehmenden Dienststelle.



Mag schrieb:


> Wie übertölpen lassen ?


Na ja, das war sinnbildlich. Die hätten auch schreiben können: "...verkaufe deine Mutter, dann sehen wir von der Forderung ab" - hättest du sie verkauft?



Mag schrieb:


> Was sollte man Deiner Meinung nach tun?


Nix, zumindest verrate ich nicht, was ich unter dem Begriff "Nix" verstehe. Leider ist die individuelle Rechtsberatung in diesem Fall verboten - wäre dies hier eine, wüsste ich nix davon.



Mag schrieb:


> ...werde ich nicht warten, bis er von selbst wieder damit aufhört...


Es geht immer nur um den Einzelfall. Genau so gut könnte heute der und morgen ein ganz anderer die Daten verwenden, da die ja nun nicht wirklich geschützt sind. Die missbräuchliche Verwendung spiegelt den Zahn der Zeit, man muss nur sein Konto gut im Auge behalten und jede Rechnung hinreichend prüfen - allein damit sieht die Zukunft doch schon wieder viel rosiger aus.



Mag schrieb:


> Trotzdem Danke für den Link,der wird bestimmt auch anderen weiterhelfen können,viell. kannst Du noch mitteilen,wo der Text nachzulesen ist,falls man ihm mal verwenden will ....


Der Autor steht daneben und die Veröffentlichung ist zur Weiterverbreitung gestattet. Der Text stand genau an dieser Stelle, hier im Forum, zu aller erst und entstammt meinen grauen Hirnzellen.


----------



## Moonshine 31 (15 März 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=135700#post135700

hallo,bin neu hier und habe ein ähnliches problem wie du ,bin auch angegangen mit dem digitalpayment,war mal neugierig und hab auf einer sex seite was für mein kumpel geschaut und ein schnupperabbo für eine woche gemacht und der [ edit]  wird immer noch abgebucht obwohl es ein angebot für eine woche war ,kennst du jemand der sich damit auskennt wie man den [ edit] kündigt,war heute auf der Bank um den beitrag von 39 eur wieder zurück zu buchen lassen.ich hoffe das mir hie jemand tipps geben kann oder helfen kann


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Gehe nochmal auf die Seite und suche dort nach einem Link zur Abmeldung oder gehe direkt auf die Seite des Zahlungsmittelanbieters, hier: w*w.maxolution.at/impressum/tlnb.php?listimage=../images/list_tlnbimage.gif&backgrafixcolor=FFFFFF&textcolor=000000&linkcolor=990000#kuendigung


----------



## Atlantik (1 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf  dazugeben. Ich habe von einem doch recht bekannten Anwalt aus Hamburg, dessen Name mit "B" beginnt vor einiger Zeit eine Mahnung über etwas mehr als 100,- € bekommen. Er hat im Auftrag der Firma "Maxolution" den Auftrag die Forderung einzutreiben. Ich habe daraufhin eine eMail an diesen Anwalt gesandt, mit der Bitte, mir mitzuteilen, für was die Forderung denn sein soll. Es kam natürlich keine Antwort. Ich habe die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben, der uns bereits in Sachen "Bonusnet" sehr gut geholfen hat. Er hat ein Schreiben an den Anwalt gesendet. Lange Zeit haben dann weder ich noch mein Anwalt etwas von Herrn "B" aus Hamburg gehört. Jetzt kam vor ca. 1 Woche eine Vorladung der hiesigen Polizeibehörde. Man hat Strafanzeige erstattet und mir wurde "Leistungsbetrug" in Sachen Maxolution vorgeworfen, ich solle mich zu den Vorwürfen äußern. Ich teilte dies meinem Anwalt mit, und dieser hat jetzt Akteneinsicht beantragt. Ausgesagt habe ich natürlich nicht. Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, was passiert. Ist es jemandem ähnlich ergangen ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thorsten


Hallo Thorsten und allesamt,
mich hat es nun auch betroffen und ich soll für ein Abo bei digitalpayment von der Maxolution GmbH bezahlen, das Abo hatte ich aber nie abgeschlossen. Die Forderung stammt vom Februar 2006. Also ich war ziemlich verblüfft als ich  erstens von einem Inkasso Unternehmen in Darmstadt ein Schreiben erhielt, daraufhin aber die Forderung ablehnte da ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte. Ein halbes Jahr hörte ich nichts von dem Inkasso. Bis ich vor einigen Tagen im Februar 2007 einen Brief von einem Anwalt bekam die Forderung zu begleichen. Irgendwie bin ich auch mal im vergangen Jahr auf die Internetseite von digitalpayment gestoßen kann mich aber an Details nicht so genau erinnern. In irgend einem Login hatte ich mal meine Daten eingegeben. Das erschien mir aber gleich sehr unseriös und seltsam, so daß ich alles sofort nach dem Fernabfragegesetz gekündigt hatte. Eine Kündigungsbestätigung hatte ich sogar erhalten. Nur die Sache ist das ich kein Abo abgeschlossen hatte weder noch irgendein Vertrag. Außerdem hatte ich nie was mit Maxolution zu tun und habe keine Internet Dienstleistung genutzt. Und nun soll ich eine Dienstleistung bezahlen die ich aber nie genutzt hatte. Schon alles sehr merkwürdig. Das hatte ich auch dem Anwalt mitgeteilt. Denn nach dem Fernabfragegesetz hat man zwei Wochen Widerrufsrecht. Darauf verwies auch die TV Sendung WISO vor kurzem. Der Anwalt antwortete mir dann wenn ich nicht bezahle würde er weitere Massnahmen einleiten. Der schrieb dann, das Widerrufsrecht wäre erloschen. keine ahnung was der damit meinte. Was kann ich nun konkret tun. Wer kann mir hier Unterstützung geben. kann mir keinen Anwalt leisten da ich derzeit ohne Job bin, also nur Hartz IV.  Werde mal die Verbraucher Zentrale einschalten die könnten mir helfen. Auf jeden Fall werde nichts zahlen. da die behaupteten Forderungen nicht zutreffen. 
Schau erst mal
Andreas


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (2 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Atlantik schrieb:


> kann mir keinen Anwalt leisten da ich derzeit ohne Job bin, also nur Hartz IV. Werde mal die Verbraucher Zentrale einschalten die könnten mir helfen. Auf jeden Fall werde nichts zahlen.


Das mit der Verbraucherzentrale ist eine gute Idee. Außerdem hat Hartz IV auch Vorteile: eventuell bekommst du Beratungshilfe und musst für die juristische Erstberatung gerade mal 10 Euro zahlen.

Hier nachzulesen: http://www.forum-sozialhilfe.de/downloads/forumsh198.pdf
Wenn der Fall vor Gericht zu gehen droht, kannst du dem Gegenanwalt klar machen, dass bei dir nichts zu holen ist. Vielleicht sucht er sich dann einen solventeren Prozessgegner.

Wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Wenn der Fall vor Gericht zu gehen droht, kannst du dem Gegenanwalt klar machen, dass bei dir nichts zu holen ist.


Da wären wir alle drauf gespannt. Das wär doch die Gelegenheit für das Unternehmen, 
ein für alle mal einem  Gericht und damit aller Welt die Seriosität ihrer Vorgehensweise zu dokumentieren. 
Ich vermute allerdings, das es dazu nie kommen wird.


----------



## Franke73 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Servus und Hallo

Mein Sohn hat heute Besuch bekommen vom Gerichtsvollzieher, die Firma Maxolution möchte über 500.-€ von ihn haben.:wall: 

Was für Seiten hat diese Firma eigentlich und kann man da was Unternehmen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Franke73 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat heute Besuch bekommen vom Gerichtsvollzieher,



Nun mal ganz langsam und der Reihe nach: ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt nicht
 aus heiterem Himmel, sondern erst nach einem verlorenen Prozess  in dem durch Urteil
 ein Titel zugesprochen wurde. ( oder ev. auch einen  verschlampten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid) 

Was ist vorausgegangen? Und bitte genauestens und nachvollziehbar


----------



## Franke73 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Wenn ich das genau wüßte, könnte ich es auch besser nach vollziehen, aber die Jugend heutzutage wendet sich mit problemen an die "alten"

Wahrscheinlich hat er Mahnungen usw. bekommen, wahrscheinlich auch die Gelben Briefe, hat dies aber alles Ignoriert. Leider.

Er wird jetzt mit den Herrn Gerichtsvollzieher mal reden, denn auf einmal kann er dies auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Franke73 (29 April 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich meinte eigentlich nicht an die "Alten", sie wollen doch alles selbst in die Hand nehmen, und schaffen es nicht.


----------



## GagaJorc (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hi Ihr

Ich habe gestern meine Kontoauszüge durchsucht und musste mit schrecken fesstellen, dass über 200€ über Digitalpayment von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden. Über Digitalpayment konnte ich herausfinden, dass die Abbuchung von der Internetseite Ondemandpornos in Auftrag gegeben wurde.
Heute habe ich auf der Bank diese Beträge alle stornieren lassen, aus folgendem Grund.
Ich kann mich erinnn, dass ich mich irgendwann abends mich mal auf dieser Seite angemeldet habe um mir einen Pornofilm zu saugen. Habe mich meines Wissens dort angemeldet, aber ich konnte nirgends erkennen, bzw wurde nicht deutlich daraufhingewiesen, dass es kostenplichtig ist, und schon gar nicht in einer Höhe von 49,90€ alle 2 Wochen, bzw Wöchentlich.
Auch heruntergeladen habe ich mir nichts auf dieser Seite.

Ich habe Vorhin die Seite Ondemandpornos besucht, und über support eine Nachrict an die Betreiber bzw an den Support geschickt.

Wie folgt:

An die Betreiber der Internetseite Ondemandpornos.de,
Ich habe heute mit Schrecken feststellen müssen, dass Sie Mehrere Male Beiträge von Meinem Konto Abgebucht haben. Dies ist unrechtmässig. Deshalb habe ich diese Abbuchungen heute auf der Bankl storniert, die Beträge wurden mir wieder gutgeschrieben.
Ich bitte Sie keine weiteren Abbuchungen mehr vorzunehmen, da ich jede Abbuchung Ihrerseits über digitalpament zurückweisen werde. Ausserdem wird meine Bank für jede Zurückweisung Sie mit 3€ belasten.
Folgende Abbuchungen habe ich zurückgewiesen, die auf das
Konto 0026006*** mit der BLZ 57050*** gegangen sind:
02.04. 3,99€ w*w.qlay.de/elv/8229*** (2x)
12.04. 49,90€ w*w.qlay.de/elv/8263***
13.04. 49,90€ w*w.qlay.de/elv/8267***
03.05. 49,90€ w*w.qlay.de/elv/8324***
03.05. 49,90€ w*w.qlay.de/elv/8325***

Falls ich bei ihnen einen Zugang erworben haben sollte, scheitert es daran, dass ich weder ihren service genutzt habe, noch dass bei Zugangerwerb deutlich auf Kosten hingewiesen wurde.
Allein daran scheitert es schon an einem rechtmässigen Abschluss eines Vertrages.

MfG



Jetzt meine Frage,
Ist jemandem Ähnliches Passiert, welches Verhalten habt Ihr dabei an den Tag gelegt,
Ist mein Verhalten richtig gewesen, wie hätte ich handeln müssen,
Kann mir rechtlich etwas passieren, wenn ja was.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus bei euch schonmal

Greetz GagaJorc


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> Ist mein Verhalten richtig gewesen...


Von deinem Standpunkt aus schon, hätte ich genau so gemacht.



GagaJorc schrieb:


> Kann mir rechtlich etwas passieren, wenn ja was.


Das ist eine zivile Angelegenheit zwischen dir und dem Anbieter, respektive der Maxolution.at, dem Zahlungssystemanbieter, an den der Seitenbetreiber seine Forderung abgetreten hat. Von Maxolution wirst du nun entsprechende Mahnungen bekommen und solltest dich deshalb mit deinem Widerspruch auch an die wenden und eben nicht nur an den Seitenbetreiber. Dem wird das Ganze ohnehin egal sein.
Rechtliche Konsequenzen gibt es nur dahin gehend, dass die österreichische Maxolution ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen beauftragen wird, die Forderung beizutreiben - das allerdings ist nicht wirklich schlimm. Insbesondere, wenn du neben deiner echten E-Mailadresse sonst falsche Daten bei der Anmeldung angegeben hast, wird man außer über den E-Mailverkehr hinaus nicht mit dir in Kontakt treten und auch kein ziviles Verfahren einleiten können. Strafrechtlich kommt da Nullo, denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter (auch wenn sowas angedroht werden sollte).


----------



## GagaJorc (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Das ist ja mein Problem, ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob ich Persönliche Daten angegeben habe, aber ich denke mal schon, wie kommen die denn sonst an meine Kontonummer.
Du sagtest, dass Die Forderung von Maxsolution besteht, also soll ich bei denen auch Widerspruch einlegen.
Und wenn ich nen Membership key oder ähnliches von denen Bekommen habe, den hab ich nie benutzt, bzw aktiviert, aber wo kein Membership key, da auch keine möglichkeit zu kündigen oder irre ich mich.
Danke für die re.


----------



## GagaJorc (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber soeben hat mich eine E-Mail von Maxsolution erreicht, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte, da sie mir irgendwie nicht so recht einleuchten will, Zb ein Auszug wo steht, Sie müssen bei der Kündigung einen triftigen Grund angeben, da sonst die Kündigung nicht wirksam ist, HALLO, wo gibts denn sowas.

Hier die Mail für alle, persönliche Daten hab ich mit * markiert:

Sehr geehrter Herr S.,

Sie haben am 2007-03-30 eine verbindliche Anmeldung zur Mitgliedschaft bei member.ondemandpornos.com erklärt.
Mit Eingang unserer Kaufbestätigung am 2007-03-30 kam somit ein unbefristeter Vertrag zustande.
Als erster Abrechnungszeitraum wurden 2 Tage zu EUR 3,99 festgelegt, welcher sich in weiterer Folge im Standard-Abrechnungsintervall von 30 Tagen zu EUR 49,90 verrechnete.

Ihre der Daten 1. Mitgliedschaft lauten:

Mitgliederbereich: member.ondemandpornos.com
Benutzername: snoup***
Kennwort/Passwort: LPCVR8G***
Membership Key: 2P4H9***

Weiters haben Sie am 2007-03-30 eine verbindliche Anmeldung zur Mitgliedschaft bei member.ondemandpornos.com erklärt.
Mit Eingang unserer Kaufbestätigung am 2007-03-30 kam somit ein unbefristeter Vertrag zustande.
Als erster Abrechnungszeitraum wurden 2 Tage zu EUR 3,99 festgelegt, welcher sich in weiterer Folge im Standard-Abrechnungsintervall von 30 Tagen zu EUR 49,90 verrechnete.

Ihre der Daten 2. Mitgliedschaft lauten:

Mitgliederbereich: member.ondemandpornos.com
Benutzername: snoupy76***
Kennwort/Passwort: 1X6DTTU***
Membership Key: EJNSH***

Wir möchten Ihnen die AGB in Erinnerung rufen, die Sie beim Kauf Ihrer Abo-Mitgliedschaft anerkannt haben:

-----Auszug-----
3.4 Vertragsdauer
Das Vertragsverhältnis beginnt mit Absenden des Vertrages und wird auf unbestimmte Zeit abgeschlossen. Eine Kündigung kann vom Abonnenten am dafür vorgesehenen Online-Formular, wie in Artikel 4. „Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft“ beschrieben, zu jeder Zeit durchgeführt werden.

4. Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft
Die Kündigung seitens des Kunden am Onlineformular muss jedoch mindestens 4 Tage vor dem nächsten Buchungsintervall oder bei Testabos am Tag des Kaufes, spätestens jedoch 8 Stunden vor dem nächsten Buchungsintervall auf dem dafür vorgesehen Onlineformular, mit den Daten der Bestätigungs-E-Mail (Membership Key und E-Mail-Adresse), durchgeführt werden.
-----Auszug Ende-----

Wenn Sie die AGB nachlesen wollen, können Sie das auf der Internetseite

[noparse]http://www.digitalpayment.de/agb.html[/noparse]

tun.

Da Sie bis dato keine Kündigung durchgeführt haben und ein Vertragsverhältnis auf unbestimmte Zeit abgeschlossen wurde (in den AGB beschrieben), ist Ihre Mitgliedschaft in den nächsten Abrechnungszeitraum (30 Tage) gefallen und wurde laut AGB und Kaufformular verrechnet.

Hier finden Sie eine Beschreibung der Kündigung:

Eine Kündigung ist durch den Support aus Datenschutzgründen nicht möglich (siehe AGB), jedoch in jedem Fall auf der Login-Seite

1. Mitgliedschaft:
member.ondemandpornos.com

2. Mitgliedschaft:
member.ondemandpornos.com

des Mitgliedsbereichs. Sie brauchen lediglich rechts auf den Button für Kündigen ("Ich will kündigen?") klicken!

Für die Kündigung benötigen Sie folgende Daten:

1. Mitgliedschaft:
Membership Key 2P4H9***
E-Mail ***[email protected]

2. Mitgliedschaft:
Membership Key: EJNSH***
E-Mail: ***[email protected]

Bei der Kündigung wird nach einem Kündigungsgrund gefragt. Hier müssen Sie einen zutreffenden Grund auswählen. Wird dies nicht gemacht, ist eine Kündigung NICHT erfolgreich.

Bei erfolgreich durchgeführter Kündigung erhalten Sie etwas zeitversetzt eine Kündigungsbestätigung an Ihre E-Mail-Adresse gesendet.

Diese dient als Beweis für Sie und den Anbieter, dass die Kündigung erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde!

Sollten Fehlermeldungen angezeigt werden, senden Sie uns bitte den genauen Wortlaut bzw. Printscreens der Fehlermeldung. Weiters teilen Sie uns Informationen über Ihr Betriebssystem (verwendeter Browser bei der Kündigung) mit, damit wir Ihnen diesbezüglich weiterhelfen können.

In diesem Fall kann die Technik, nach Rücksprache mit der Dienstführung, eine Kündigung für Sie durchführen.

Sie können Ihre Kündigung auch per Fax oder postalisch durchführen.

Derartige Kündigungen werden werktags während der aktuellen Bürozeiten bearbeitet. Bitte geben Sie bei einer Kündigung per Fax oder Brief folgende Ihnen bekannte Daten an, damit die Kündigung für Sie, seitens der Technik, durchgeführt werden kann:

a) Name
b) Benutzername/Username
c) Membership Key
d) Passwort/Kennwort
e) E-Mail-Adresse, die bei der Anmeldung verwendet wurde
f) Angebot (Webseite), bei dem Sie Mitglied sind
g) Kontodaten/Kreditkartendanten, mit denen Sie sich angemeldet haben
h) Anschrift
i) Geburtsdatum

Sie erreichen uns von:
Montag bis Freitag: 08:00 - 17:00 Uhr via Telefon unter der unten angeführten Nummer
Samstag und Sonntag: via E-Mail-Support

Telefon: +43 2983 27161-3000
Fax: +43 2983 27161-93100
E-Mail: [email protected]
Webseite: [noparse]http://www.customersupport.de[/noparse]

Postadresse: MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH, A-3744 Stockern 47; Austria

Von einer Rückbuchung/Stornierung des Mitgliedsbeitrages raten wir Ihnen ab, da dadurch nur unnötige Mehrkosten für Sie entstehen und die Mitgliedsbeiträge, die bis zu einer Kündigung Ihrerseits verrechnet werden, von Ihnen zu begleichen sind.

Der Mitgliedsbeitrag wird je nach Abrechnungsintervall verrechnet und ist unabhängig von der Art und Dauer der Nutzung, da seitens des Anbieters kein Einfluss darauf genommen werden kann, wann, wie und wie lange Sie die Mitgliedschaft nutzen.

In den AGB wie am Kaufformular ist ausgewiesen, dass es sich hierbei um kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften handelt.
Weiters mussten Sie beim Kaufvorgang Ihre Kontodaten bekannt geben um die Mitgliedschaft erwerben zu können. Aus diesem Grund können wir Ihre Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Team Kundensupport
Sachbearbeiterin T.A.
====================
MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH
3744, Stockern 47
Abteilung Kundensupport

Email: [email protected]
Tel: 0043 2983 27161 3000
Fax: 0043 2983 27161 93100
FAQ: [noparse]www.customersupport.de[/noparse]
====================

Ticketdetails:
===================
Ticket ID: xxx
Abteilung:Bezahlung und Abrechnung
Priorität: Critical
Status: Closed





So viel dazu, mittlerweile erinnere ich mich, dass ich das Testabo für 3,99 bestellt habe, das stimmt soweit, dabei habe ich meine Kontodaten angegeben, ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich war geil drauf und wollte mir halt ein Filmchen laden, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Aber ein Testabo heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass ich einen Verbindlichen Vertrag eingehe, und schon gar nicht zu diesen Kosten. Mir jedenfalls war es nicht deutlich und klar gemacht worden beim anmelden, dass weitere Kosten bzw eine Mitgliedschaft aufmich zukommen.
Was ich zusätzlich der absolute Hammer finde, wie oben deutlich zu sehne ist, muss beim 1. mal mit dem Testabo was nicht geklappt haben, weswegen ich es wohl ein 2. mal durchgeführt habe, und die ziehen mir doch Rotzfrech 2 Mal alles ab, und das nicht wie in deren Mail oben beschriebenen Intervall von 30 Tagen, sondern in einem Intervall von 14 Tagen, und das Doppelt!!!!

Ich werde auf deren Mail erstmal nicht reagieren, und warte hier mal ein paar Re´s ab, damit ich mich richtig verhalte.
Greetz GagaJorc.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Also, wenn du dich wissentlich nicht selbst angemeldet hast, dann war es womöglich jmd. anders, mit deinen Daten. In diesem Fall würde mit dir kein Vertrag bestehen. Hast du dich aber tatsächlich angemeldet, dann musst du selbst zu sehen, wie du den Schmarrn wieder los wirst. Öffentlich werden sich die ratsamen "Re" hier in Grenzen halten. Generell kann ich dazu aber erwähnen, dass die Maxolution mit samt ihrem Inkasso ein zahnloser Tiger ist.


----------



## GagaJorc (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> So viel dazu, mittlerweile erinnere ich mich, dass ich das Testabo für 3,99 bestellt habe, das stimmt soweit, dabei habe ich meine Kontodaten angegeben,



Hab mich leider wissentlicvh angemeldet, aber nur zu einem Testabo von 3 tagen für 3,99, dass es sich automatisch verlängert oder dass weitere Kosten auf mich zukommen war leider nicht auf den 1. Blick erkennbar, deswegen ist es meiner Meinung nach arglistige Täuschung. Ich werde denen nochmal schreiben, mit genau dieser Begründung und Kündigen, wenn eine angebliche(von deren seite) Mitgliedschaft besteht.

Danke dir für die re.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> ...ist es meiner Meinung nach arglistige Täuschung...


Arglistig? Naja! Aber eine Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr ist durchaus mit einer Irreführung eines Vertragspartners zu vergleichen, dass die Nichtigkeit eines Vertrages zur Folge haben könnte. Feststellen müssen das aber entweder ein ziviles Gericht oder beide Parteien einvernehmlich.


----------



## GagaJorc (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Das ist meine Antwort auf deren Brief, den ich weiter oben gepostet habe.

Guten Tag Frau A.,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich kann zu der sache nur sagen, dass ich Ihrerseits arglistig getäuscht wurde und deswegen den von Ihrer Seite Angegebenen ach so rechtsbindlichen Vertrag anfechte.
Ich bin Bei Ihnen ein Testabo für 3 Tage eingegangen, welches mein Konto mit 3,99 belasten sollte. Was der Hohn zusätzlich ist, dass sie das sogar doppelt ausgeführt haben, wobei sie sichja auch sicher denken konnten, dass da ein doppelklick bestand. Ausserdem war auf Ihrer Anmeldeseite zum Testabo nicht direkt erkennbar, dass sich das Testabo automatisch verlängert, und das zu Utopischen Preisen von 49,90 alle 2 Wochen , bzw wegen des doppelklicks 2 mal 49,90 alle 2 Wochen.
Deswegen gestatte ich ihnen 1 mal 3,99€ +1 mal Rücklastgebühren von 3€ von meinem Konto zurückzubuchen, wegen des Testabos, und das nicht doppelt, sondern nur einmalig.
Ich untersage ihnen ausdrücklich mehr Geld bzw weitere 49,90 oder sonstige Beträge von meinem Konto abzubuchen.
Ausserdem erwarte ich dass sie mien Daten Löschen und meine "Mitgliedschaft" sofort beenden.
Sollten sie Trotz allem Weitere Beträge von meinem Konto abbuchen, werde ich die wiederum sofort stornieren, was Ihrerseite jedesmal Kosten von 3€ zur Folge hat.
Da ich ihren Dienst nicht in Anspruch genommen habe, habe ich auch keine Kosten verursacht.
Sollten sie dennoch darauf bestehen irgendwelche Forderungen an mich zu stellen, werde ich nur noch auf einen gerichtlichen Beschluss bezug nehmen.
Drohungen und Briefe eines Inkassos werde ich belächeln und nicht darauf eingehen.

MFG S. .


----------



## GagaJorc (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Um Euch auf dem laufenden zu halten weiterer Schriftverkehr:


> > -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> > Von: [email protected]
> > Gesendet: 14.05.07 14:37:35
> > An: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## PoisonIvy (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo GagaJorc,
wenn ich das alles so lese, dann wird mir kotzschlecht. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auch so ein scheiß Probeabo abgeschlossen.....und ich Idiot habe fleißig meineKontonummer angebeben. Und ich finde es kommt noch schlimmer: Ich kann nicht kündigen, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wie mein membership key lautet, d.h. ich kann mich da noch nicht mehr einloggen. 
Ich brauche ganz dringend einen Rat, wie ich aus dieser Nummer wieder rauskomme, so ein Scheiß :wall: 
Es wurden bis jetzt am 10.04.07    3,99
                               23.04.07  49,90
                               14.05.07  49,90 abgebucht.
Ich würde mich dolle freuen, wenn irgendjemand einen nützlichen Tipp für mich hat.


----------



## GagaJorc (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hi Leidensgenosse.

Ich sage dir jetzt, was ich gemacht habe, und ich denke dass ich das richtige gemacht habe. Denn die Firma ist auch hier im Forum kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.

Klar haben wir beide Scheisse gebaut, aber nur weil ein Verbraucher halt mal scharf drauf ist sich nen Porno reinzuziehen, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man abgezoggt wird. Da die weiteren Kosten bei meiner Anmeldung zum Probeabo nicht aufgeführt waren, und wenn, dann nur im kleingedruckten, Ein Muss sowas zu übersehen. Bei mir hat das Anmelden beim 1. Mal fehlgeschlagen, wegen Browser, beim 2. mal klappte es auch nicht, und deswegen habe ich dann auch nicht mehr dran gedacht, bis ich meine auszüge sah. Da wurden 3,99 abgebucht, und 3 min später wieder 3,99 (wegen meinen 2 fehlgeschlagenen anmeldeungen, ich dachte sie seien Fehlgeschlagen) 8 Tage später 49,99 und 3 min später 49,99. 14Tage später 49,99 und 3 min später wieder 49,99. HammerOberDreist, ..

Ich hab das Geld auf der Bank sofort zurückbuchen lassen, aus Wut sogar die 3,99.  Insgesamt 6 Buchungen, welche meine Bank Maxsolutin mit 18€ in Rechnung stellt *grins*

Mein schriftverkehr hin und her siehst du ja in meinen oberen Posts, wenn du möchtes kann ich dich auf dem laufenden inmeinem Fall halten, umgekehrt wäre ich auch sehr erfreut dein Weiteres Vorgehen zu Erfahren. Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben oder wir tratschen es hier für alle aus.

Jedenfalls habe ich auf die letzte Email vom Support wie in meiner Mail angekündigt nicht mehr geantwortet. Ich schrieb in meiner letzten Mail dass ich nur noch Einschreiben mit Rückschein beantworte:
Bis jetzt nix neues, mein Fall ist aber noch relativ jung.


----------



## PoisonIvy (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hey GagaJorc,
ich habe gerade in Österreich angerufen und mir nochmal meine Daten geben lassen. Die nette Stimme am Telefon hat mir meine Daten sofort gemailt, somit konnte ich im Anschluss gleich online kündigen. Jetzt heißt es wahrscheinlich abwarten und täglich prüfen, ob erneut 49,90 € abgezogen werden und ob "zeitversetzt" eine Bestätigung der Kündigung per Email eingeht........mir geht ganz schön der Stift......ist immerhin viel Geld......und wer hat das schon? Ich bin echt msuper misstrauisch, ob das alles so reibungslos über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Steinherz (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo,
ich bin aus Österreich - und die vielgenannte Firma ja bekanntlich auch.

Mir wurde sogar eine Emailkopie der Anmeldebestätigung per Post zugeschickt mit Zugangskeys etc. ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern mich dort angemeldet zu haben. Die Anmeldebestätigung ging an meine alte Yahoo-Adresse welche ich aber in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr genutzt habe. Ich habe also weder eine Rechnung noch einen Vertrag bekommen und unterzeichnet. Allerdings jetzt per Post über ein Unternehmen das "Inkasso" im Wortlaut führt 2 Rechnungen mit Beträgen und Gebühren von rund 220 EURO bekommen. Was kann mir schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn ich das nicht einzahle?

Ich habe mir gedacht, ich antworte mit diesem Schreiben:



> <<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Eure Tips


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Steinherz schrieb:


> Was kann mir schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn ich das nicht einzahle?


Andere Frage: warum solltest du? Anscheinend hat sich da jmd, den Jux erlaubt und sich mit deinen Daten angemeldet - wer ist da nun der Vertragspartner von dem Anbieter? Auch wenn es deine Daten sind, dann ist es doch letztlich derjenige, der sich angemeldet hat und auch nur der steht in der Zahlungsverpflichtung.

Zum Standard des Maxolutionsupport gehört es, den Leuten, deren Daten verwendet wurden, anzuraten, dass sie eine Strafanzeige erstatten. Das ist aber nicht richtig, da das dem Anbieter obliegt, siehe > HIER <. Hierzu hat es neulich erst ein erbauendes Gespräch zwischen einem guten Bekannten von hier und der Frau Mag. W. von der Maxolution gegeben, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man dort die Strategie überdenken wird.


----------



## shorti (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo

ich schreibe im Namen meines Sohnes.

Im letzten Jahr muß er wohl auch auf der Seite gewesen sein.... zu diesem Zeitpunkt wahr er sehr krank und weiß auch gar nichts mehr von der Seite.

Jedenfalls hat auch er keinen Vertrag unterschrieben er klickt gerne mal so probesachen an.

Vor kurzen kam hierher plötzlich ein Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei.....alle Post kommt hier her da er immer noch in der Klinik ist.

Dadurch öffne ich die Post auch.

Ich war total entsetzt ..........und rief dann dort an und wollte wissen um was es sich da Handelt.............ich bekam keine Auskunft.

Dann ging ich ins Internet ..........und stieß auf diese Seite hier........naja dachte ich wenn das so ist dann beachte ich das auch nicht und leg diesen Brief zu den Akten vom Sohn.

Was mich sehr verwunderte  wahr das wir vor dem Anwaltsbrief nie Post bekamen keine Mahnungen und so denn Abbuchen konnten Sie nie..........denn das Konto wurde aufgelöst durch Umzug.

So und nun heute kommt schon wieder ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei.......wie soll man sich da verhalten????

MFG
Shorti


----------



## Immo (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



shorti schrieb:


> wie soll man sich da verhalten????


Trotz aller Sorge erstmal lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
und immer wieder der Hinweis 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen  zum rechtlichen Vorgehen
> darf und wird hier keine Antwort  gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).*
> Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



shorti schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr muß er wohl auch auf der Seite gewesen sein.... zu diesem Zeitpunkt wahr er sehr krank und weiß auch gar nichts mehr von der Seite.


Das ist in sofern sehr interessant, da es sich bei den Seiten zumeist um Erotik handelt, z. B. Manga-Sex.

Neulich kam mir mal ein Fall unter, bei dem hatte ein Zivi, der in einem Altenheim gearbeitet hatte, die Daten der Einwohner missbraucht, um damit alle möglichen Anmeldungen bei kostenpflichtigen Seiten durchzuführen. Die Daten entnahm er in den Nachtschichten dem Patientenakt. Da waren dann auch Anmeldungen von über 90jährigen dabei und die Schererei hatten dann deren Vormundschaften.



shorti schrieb:


> Was mich sehr verwunderte wahr das wir vor dem Anwaltsbrief nie Post bekamen keine Mahnungen und so denn Abbuchen konnten Sie nie..........denn das Konto wurde aufgelöst durch Umzug.


Die Rechnungen kommen per eMail an die vom User angegebene eMail-Adresse. Und welches Konto überhaupt für das ELV genutzt wurde, weiß nur der tatsächliche Nutzer oder die Maxolution. Die weiß aber auch, dass der Lastschriftbetrag wegen Widerspruch des Kontoinhabers oder wegen nicht existierender Kontoverbindung wieder zurück kam.


----------



## shorti (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo 


ersteinmal vielen Dank für die antworten.

Also ich habe mit meinem Sohn gesprochen.er kann sich wie ich schon vermutet habe gar nicht mehr dran erinnern.

Wie ich schon sagte aus der Zeit wo das angeblich gewesen sein soll weiß er auch fast gar nichts mehr.

Er ist immer wenn ich nicht da war so erzählt es mein jüngerer Sohn an meinem PC gewesen und hat dort wohl angeblich meine Mailadresse angegeben  nur bei mir kamen solche mails nicht an und wenn ich habe ein Spamfilter und Mails die ich nicht kenne öffne ich erst gar nicht wegen angst vor Viren 

Aus diesem Grund kamen wohl dadurch keinen Mahnungen an oder ähnliches.

Jetzt weiß ich trotzdem nicht was wir machen sollen.

Ich habe hier schon soviel gelesen die verlangen mit diesem Brief fast 400 €  für etwas wo wir gar nicht benutzen und mein Sohn gar kein Internet hat er war seid dem er sich da angemeldet haben soll gar nicht mehr am PC er war bis vor kurzem noch in der Klinik und ist immer noch in Behandlung 

Ich muß mir das jetzt mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und eine Nacht drüber schlafen

Gute Nacht MFG


----------



## shorti (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo


So nun haben wir innerhalb einer Woche wieder Post von denen einer Rechtsanwaltfirma........... Sie weisen darauf hin das wir nur noch bis zum 31.05. zeit haben das Geld zu überweisen ansonsten drohen die einem Titulierung und so weiter.

Langsam bekommt man doch angst


MFG


----------



## dieter26127 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo, hier kann ich nur empfehlen die Verbraucherberatung aufzusuchen und auf keine Mails der Firmengruppe zu reagieren.
Wenn die Anwälte aus München sich schriftlich an Euch wenden, den Vordruck von der Verbraucherberatung zusenden, aber auf keinen Fall das AYktenzeichen vergessen, da di Anwälte das sonst nicht zuordnen und angeblich die Post nicht erhalten haben. Trotz Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Absolute Vorsicht mit dieser Firma.


----------



## dieter26127 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



shorti schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> So nun haben wir innerhalb einer Woche wieder Post von denen einer Rechtsanwaltfirma........... Sie weisen darauf hin das wir nur noch bis zum 31.05. zeit haben das Geld zu überweisen ansonsten drohen die einem Titulierung und so weiter.
> ...



Auf keinen fall angst zeigen, denn das ist die Absicht um an die Kohle zu kommen. Verbraucherberatung, auch wenn es eine Sesx-Seite waer.


----------



## shorti (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo

vielen dank für Ihre antwort.Also Mails sind hier nie angekommen.... wie ich schon in den Berichten vorher geschrieben habe. Auch sonst keine Zahlungsaufforderungen.........bis auf einmal ein Brief von Anwälten kam ..... und innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder einer 


Gut dann werde ich mal schauen wo hier eine Verbraucherzentrale ist

vielen Dank für Ihre antwort

MFG
Shorti


----------



## conair2004 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



shorti schrieb:


> ...ansonsten drohen die einem Titulierung und so weiter.



Eine Titulierung ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid. Der wird wohl kaum kommen.


----------



## HerbertM (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo.

wir habe eine Forderung der Justitia Inkasso über 102,40 für eine angebliche Rechnung eines ABOs der Fa. Maxolution/Digitalpayment bekommen.

Ich bin nur bei Gay.de angemeldet, die ihre Beiträge jährlich von meinem Konto einziehen!!!
Ich habe mich mit der Firma Justitia Inkasso in Verbindung gesetzt, um zu erfahren, worum es sich bei diesem Angeblichen ABO handelt!!!!

Die Dame wurde sehr frech am Telefon und sagte mir, das ich ja wohl wissen müßte, wo ich mich anmelde und hat aufgelegt...

Habt Ihr nen Rat für mich???

Eine Rechnung habe ich nie erhalten ebeso keine Mahnungen etc. die angegebene eMail adresse war schon lange vor angeblichem Rechnungsdatum nicht mehr aktiv!?!?!?!?!?


Liebe Grüße
Herbi


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

@ Herbi, klingt sehr danach, dass irgendwer deine Daten verwendet hatte. Wie ignorant die Supportlerin mit der Situation umgegangen war kannst du das doch auch, oder?  Wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass ich mich nirgendwo angemeldet habe, würde ich auch nur ignorant auf weitere Beitreibungsversuche reagieren. Viele kommen da ohnehin nicht mehr - wenn es Intrum nicht schafft, den vermeintlichen Kunden zu Kasse zu bringen, lässt sie es irgendwann, einfach so und ohne Rückmeldung.


----------



## HerbertM (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

ja, sicher hast Du recht...

meine Ex Frau hat da jetzt noch mal angerufen!!!
Da waren die plötzlich sehr nett am Telefon ( ich denke, ich weiß jetzt warum bei mir nicht) sie haben ihr die Internetseite genannt, auf der ich angemeldet sein soll...im leben nicht...  heute-noch-ficken-com... :-D deswegen waren die wohl so zickig bei mir :-D , also war ich nie drauf...
Die Tante hat meiner Ex aber noch geraten, Anzeige wegen Datenmißbrauchs zu erstatten, dann gäbe es eine Tagebuchnummer, die den Inkasso Fuzzis mitgeteilt wird und wir hätten Ruhe vor denen, dann müßte sich Max/Digit... damit rumärgern!!!


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



HerbertM schrieb:


> Die Tante hat meiner Ex aber noch geraten, Anzeige wegen Datenmißbrauchs zu erstatten, dann gäbe es *eine Tagebuchnummer*, die den Inkasso Fuzzis mitgeteilt wird und wir hätten Ruhe vor denen...


Genau das ist das Problem. Dem Inkasso kommt es nur darauf an, den Fall ordentlich ggü. seinem Auftraggeber abschließen zu können. Die interessiert es nicht, dass eigentlich der Anbieter oder der Forderungssteller eine Anzeige erstatten sollte, wenn er sich geschädigt fühlt. Das läuft immer nach Schema F. ab und die Callcenter Mitarbeiter sind in aller Regel nicht juristisch geschult. Bislang habe ich mich gegen Spitzfindigkeiten folgender Art gewehrt aber die Ignoranz, mit denen die ihr Schema F. abwickeln, kann man getrost spiegeln. Im Ergebnis steht man damit gut da.

Da Callcentermitarbeiter nicht wissen, wie Aktenzeichen der Polizei aufgebaut sind und die sich in allen Bundesländern darüber hinaus unterscheiden würde es eigentlich reichen, denen irgend eine halbwegs plausible Zahlenkolonne von irgend einer angeblich aufnehmenden Dienststelle zu nennen und der Fall ist erledigt.

Aktenzeichen oder Tagebuchnummern sehen z. B. so aus:



> 1234-123456-07/3 (in Thüringen und Bayern)
> ST/1234567/2007 in Hessen
> 200712345678-001 in Niedersachsen
> 123456/2007 in Schleswig Holstein und Hamburg
> 1234/07/123456 in Sachsen


Die Angabe unwahrer Behauptungen in diesem Zusammenhang hat übrigens keinerlei Konsequenzen - jeder kann behaupten was er will, jeder kann ein bischen schwindeln, wie er will.


----------



## HerbertM (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

@Rüdiger 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## franziA (19 Juni 2007)

*Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand helfen? Auch bei mir hat qlay abgebucht immer so ca. 40 € für angebliche Anmeldungen auf Ponoseiten. Heute erst habe ich zwei Mails als Mahnung erhalten, da ich die Beträge wg. Widerspruch zugebucht habe. Das Problem ist, dass ich ich nie dort angemeldet habe und wi kommen die an meine Bankdaten?
Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Es scheint, da hat jmd. deine Daten missbraucht. Mir kamen in der Vergangenheit etliche solcher Fälle unter und ich muss sagen, dass Leute in deiner Situation gut damit gefahren sind, wenn sie gar nichts machten und auch dem Inkasso durch totstellen trotzten. Es obliegt dem Anbieter den Vorfall im eigenen Interesse verfolgen zu lassen. Da der jedoch seinen regelmäßigen Sitz nicht in Deutschland hat, kümmern dessen Belange in Deutschland eigentlich niemand.


----------



## Brigitt (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Nein, der Anbieter muß beweisen, daß die Forderung zurecht besteht. Man wird Dir ein paar letzte und allerletzte Mahnungen schicken. Aufpassen mußt Du nur, wenn ein echter Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, diesem muß formal und fristgerecht widersprochen werden. Es ist aber unwahrscheinlich, daß es soweit kommt.
> 
> Nebelwolf


Hallo Nebelwolf,
ich habe mich bei Digitalpayment angemeldet über Maxolution und wollte das nur für 3 Tage für 4,99 Euro testen. Diese wurden auch sofort abgebucht. Es hat aber Verzögerungen gegeben, da mein Outlook nicht funktioniert hat. Nachdem mein Outlook wieder funtioniert hat, bin ich auch reingekommen. Gestern musste ich feststellen, dass für einen weiteren Monat 49,90 Euro abgebucht wurden. Jetzt habe ich beide Beiträge zurückgehen lassen, und ich weiss nicht ob das klug war? Nur wenn man sich einloggt, kommt doch nur 3 Tage zum Test und keine Vertragsbestimmungen oder?
Was kann ich tun bzw. was soll ich tun?
Vielen Dank im voraus
Brigitt


----------



## Brigitt (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber soeben hat mich eine E-Mail von Maxsolution erreicht, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte, da sie mir irgendwie nicht so recht einleuchten will, Zb ein Auszug wo steht, Sie müssen bei der Kündigung einen triftigen Grund angeben, da sonst die Kündigung nicht wirksam ist, HALLO, wo gibts denn sowas.
> 
> Hier die Mail für alle, persönliche Daten hab ich mit * markiert:
> 
> ...


Hallo, mir ist das Gleiche passiert, also zum Testen für 3 Tage für 4,99 Euro wo nicht ersichtlich war, dass dies dann ein Vertrag bzw. dann 49,90 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich die Beträge von meiner Bank zurückgehen ließ.
Kannst Du mir sagen, was bei Dir herausgekommen ist, da es ja doch schon im Mai bei Dir war?
Und wie ich mich verhalten soll?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Brigitt


----------



## Brigitt (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Brigitt schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist das Gleiche passiert, also zum Testen für 3 Tage für 4,99 Euro wo nicht ersichtlich war, dass dies dann ein Vertrag bzw. dann 49,90 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich die Beträge von meiner Bank zurückgehen ließ.
> Kannst Du mir sagen, was bei Dir herausgekommen ist, da es ja doch schon im Mai bei Dir war?
> Und wie ich mich verhalten soll?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> Brigitt



Oder kann mir sonst jemand helfen?
Danke Brigitt


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Brigitt schrieb:


> Oder kann mir sonst jemand helfen?


Es ist schwierig, hier Hilfe anzubieten, ohne dabei in die verbotene Rechtsberatung abzugleiten. Deshalb kann eigentlich nur dazu geraten werden, entweder einen Anwalt aufzusuchen oder sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden.


----------



## Brigitt (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, hier Hilfe anzubieten, ohne dabei in die verbotene Rechtsberatung abzugleiten. Deshalb kann eigentlich nur dazu geraten werden, entweder einen Anwalt aufzusuchen oder sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden.



Vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht,
tja da magst Du wohl recht haben, werde mich weiter informieren.
Vielen Dank
Brigitt


----------



## Brigitt (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber soeben hat mich eine E-Mail von Maxsolution erreicht, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte, da sie mir irgendwie nicht so recht einleuchten will, Zb ein Auszug wo steht, Sie müssen bei der Kündigung einen triftigen Grund angeben, da sonst die Kündigung nicht wirksam ist, HALLO, wo gibts denn sowas.
> 
> .....
> ....
> ...


Hallo,
kannst Du mir vielleicht mitteilen, was bei Dir herausgekommen ist bis jetzt?
Das wäre sehr nett
Vielen Dank!
Brigitt


----------



## GagaJorc (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ausser dass ich 4 mails von denen bekommen habe, in denen von nem Inkasso gewinkt wurde ist bis jetzt nix passiert.
Ich habe auf keinerlei derer Mails mehr geantwortet, in Bezug auf meine Letzte Email an die, in der ich schieb, dass ich nur noch auf schriftliche post reagiere.

Greetz GagaJorc


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> ...dass ich nur noch auf schriftliche post reagiere.


Wenn du deine echten Daten angegeben hattest, dann kommt irgendwann auch Post und zwar aus Hamburg.


----------



## Krangh (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hi,

ich habe jetzt oben genannte Post aus Hamburg bekommen. Diese stammt von dem Rechtsanwalt M.B.!
Es geht um folgendes:

Ich hatte am Fr 02.03.2007 00:14 ein 2-Tage Testabo bei pornflatrate.com abgeschlossen welches über digitalpayment betreut wird. Weil das Angebot mehr schlecht ale recht war habe ich es am nächsten Tag gekündigt. Die Kündigungsbestätigung kam am Sa 03.03.2007 18:44 Uhr.

Das Testabo kostete 3,99 EUR.

Nach der Kündigung begann dann das Dilemma. Die wollten Geld für den nächsten Abbuchungszeitraum weil ich angeblich zu spät gekündigt habe. Laut den AGB ist das auch so korrekt, denn da steht bis spätestens 8h vor dem Beginn eines neuen Abbuchungsintervalles muss man gekündigt haben.
Zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses des Vertrages war jedoch nirgends etwas von den AGB zu sehen. Lediglich ein kleiner Link "AGB" ganz unten auf der Website verwies dorthin.

Heute liegt der Brief von besagtem Rechtsanwalt im Briefkasten.

Ich zitiere:


> Sie haben das Unterhaltungsangebot meiner Auftraggeberin im Internet-Memberbereich in Anspruch genommen. Hierfür haben Sie per E-Mail unter Ihrem Benutzernamen ein Passwort angefordert und per Rückantwort an die angegebene Emailadresse Ihren Membershipkey für die Nutzung erhalten. Darüber hinaus haben Sie sich durch Angabe Ihrer Bankverbindung und das Akzeptieren der AGB zur Bezahlung verpflichtet. Leider hat Ihr Kreditinstitut die Lastschrift nicht eingelöst. Im Namen meiner Auftraggeberin fordere ich Sie daher auf, den errechneten Gesamtbetrag, unter Einhaltung der Zahlungsfrist, durch Überweisung auf mein unten angegebenes Konto zu begleichen.
> 
> Hauptforderung verzinslich 49,90 EUR
> Mahnkosten, Rücklastschriftgebühren etc. 33,60 EUR
> ...




Soviel dazu..... Hat jemand einen Rat? Die AGB waren nur per kleinem Link erreichbar und es war während der Anmeldung nichts von den Kündigungsfristen zu lesen.
Hat jemdand evtl. schon ähnliches mit denen durchgemacht? Sind das nur leere Drohungen oder sollte ich diesen M.B. ernst nehmen?

Ich habe eben nochmal mit einem Spamaccount die Anmeldung bis zum Punkt "Formular absenden" nachvollzogen damit Ihr mal anhand von Screenshots seht, was man dort sieht. Vielleicht hilft das ja eher um mir einen Rat geben zu können.

P.S.: Ich hoffe der Post ist so in Ordnung. Habe extra den Namen des RA entfernt.

1. Teil der Registrierung:
http://www.ryzom-windforcer.de/images/Registrierung_erstesBild.jpg

2. Teil der Registrierung:
http://www.ryzom-windforcer.de/images/Registrierung_zweitesBild.jpg

3. Teil der Registrierung:
http://www.ryzom-windforcer.de/images/Registrierung_drittesBild.jpg


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Krangh schrieb:


> Sind das nur leere Drohungen oder sollte ich diesen M.B. ernst nehmen?http://www.ryzom-windforcer.de/images/Registrierung_drittesBild.jpg


Solltest du! Auch wenn der heiße Dampf mit ziemlich viel Murks garniert ist, so solltest du auf jeden Fall mit ihm (oder besser seinem Support) Kontakt aufnehmen. M. B. erstattet nämlich obendrein auch noch eine Strafanzeige gegen säumige Vertragspartner und die bringt zusätzlich Ungemach mit sich.

Aber dennoch - bloß nicht einschüchtern lassen und evtl. daran denken, dass auch das Anzeigen von vermeintlichen Schuldnern aus einem zivilen Streit eine Straftat durch die Kanzlei sein könnte. Mir fällt da spontan folgendes ein:


Vortäuschen einer Straftat (da ein Anwalt sich auskennen sollte!)
Anstiftung zur Verfolgung Unschuldiger!


----------



## Krangh (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Naja die Frage ist ja ob ich die AGB wirklich rechtsverbindlich akzeptiert habe, denn ich wurde nirgendswo auf die AGB aufmerksam gemacht. Es war halt wirklich nur der kleine Link unten zu sehen.

Und soweit ich das weiss muss man doch laut Fernabsatzgesetz auf die AGB aufmerksam gemacht werden, bzw. muss man diese bestätigen. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Brigitt (9 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo kann mir nochmal jemand helfen?
Ich habe eine E-Mail von Maxolution erhalten. Wie soll ich mich verhalten, soll ich zahlen oder gleich zum Anwalt gehen. Eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe ich ja:scherzkeks: 


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr aktueller Mitgliedsbeitrag bzw. vorausgegangene Mitgliedsbeiträge konnten mit den von Ihnen angegebenen Daten nicht von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank für eine schnelle Hilfe
Brigitt


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo Frau G.,

wie man > HIER < liest haben sie sie sich wissentlich dort angemeldet - so gut so schön. Sie wollten aber nur den 3-Tage-Test nutzen und nicht mehr also ist es fraglich, wie ein Vertrag mit einem Anbieter Stand hält, der einen Nutzer in ein längerfristiges Abonnement lockt, nur weil dessen Technik versagt. Scheint mir für sie etwas ungünstig zu sein aber mit Sicherheit nicht aussichtslos - beauftragen sie ihren Anwalt, der soll dem Anbieter ihre Ansicht mal ordentlich zur Kenntnis geben und dann warten sie doch einfach mal ab!

Ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: der Anbieter kann zumindest über ihre IP-Adresse  niemals heraus finden lassen, wer sie sind, da der Provider die Sessiondaten nur kurzfristig aber nicht über so einen langen Zeitraum hinweg speichert. Blöd ist nur, dass sie über die eMailadresse identifizierbar sind, nachdem sie dem Anbieter doch bestimmt schon ihre Ansicht grob geschildert haben. Ist das die selbe eMailadresse wie bei der Anmeldung?


----------



## Brigitt (9 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hallo Frau G.,
> 
> wie man > HIER < liest haben sie sie sich wissentlich dort angemeldet - so gut so schön. Sie wollten aber nur den 3-Tage-Test nutzen und nicht mehr also ist es fraglich, wie ein Vertrag mit einem Anbieter Stand hält, der einen Nutzer in ein längerfristiges Abonnement lockt, nur weil dessen Technik versagt. Scheint mir für sie etwas ungünstig zu sein aber mit Sicherheit nicht aussichtslos - beauftragen sie ihren Anwalt, der soll dem Anbieter ihre Ansicht mal ordentlich zur Kenntnis geben und dann warten sie doch einfach mal ab!
> 
> Ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: der Anbieter kann zumindest über ihre IP-Adresse  niemals heraus finden lassen, wer sie sind, da der Provider die Sessiondaten nur kurzfristig aber nicht über so einen langen Zeitraum hinweg speichert. Blöd ist nur, dass sie über die eMailadresse identifizierbar sind, nachdem sie dem Anbieter doch bestimmt schon ihre Ansicht grob geschildert haben. Ist das die selbe eMailadresse wie bei der Anmeldung?



Ja ist das ist die gleiche E-Mail-Adresse wie bei Dir Anmeldung
Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort
Brigitt


----------



## darv (13 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

hallo alle!

mir ist mit dieser firma ähnliches passiert.
hab mich für eine ihrer seiten (über digitalpayment) für ein testabo - 3,99 angemeldet. hab keine zugangsdaten bekommen und geschrieben sie sollen mir doch diese schicken, gesagt, getan. dieses abo hab ich gekündigt - hat auch funktioniert.

nun hab ich nach einiger zeit auf meinen kontoauszug geschaut, dort wurde mir das testabo, sowie - innerhalb 1 monats - zweimal 49,40 abgebucht. angeblich für eine 2. mitgliedschaft die ich abgeschlossen hatte. 
habe über customersupport.de mit denen kommuniziert, und sie sagten mir, sie hätten mir für diese 2. mitgliedschaft ohnehin die zugangsdaten zugeschickt (womit ich ja dann kündigen hätte können). fakt ist: hatte niemals zugangsdaten für diese 2. ominöse mitgliedschaft bekommen - sie beharren aber darauf dass sie mir alles zugeschickt haben und ich hätte kündigen können, sie bewiesen das, indem sie mir die zugangsdaten in diesem customer-support-interface posteten, mit allem drum und dran (was eben die email darstellen sollte).
da aber das zusenden von zugangsdaten - falls ich wirklich dieses 2. abo abgeschlossen haben sollte - grundbestandteil eines zustandekommenden vertrages sind, und sie diese nicht zugeschickt hatten - ist der vertrag ungültig.
die müssten mir beweisen, dass sie da email geschickt haben.

das beste: ich sagte, ich werde nicht etwas kündigen, was ich nicht abgeschlossen habe und worüber mir keine zugangsdaten zugeschickt wurden (nämlich unmittelbar nach einem theoretischen anmelden). ... die sachbearbeiter kündigten diese 2. mitgliedschaft auch von selber - was noch mehr beweist, dass diese mitgliedschaft zu unrecht bestand.
welche möglichkeiten habe ich?


----------



## darv (13 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

das beste ist ja - warum sollte ich mich 2x!! für ein und diesselbe seite anmelden? 
liegt der fehler dann nicht etwa bei der firma, die ihr anmeldesystem nicht (wer weiss ob beabsichtigt) unter kontrolle hat und durch irreleitung (keine anzeige der Anmelde-/Registrier- und Zugangsdaten nach abgeschlossener anmeldung + "Nicht-schicken" von zugangsdaten) Mitgliedschaften somit "konstruiert", deren Existenz den Usern vorenhalten werden?

Eine Mitgliedschaft kann doch nicht existieren, wenn man nicht in Kenntnis davon gesetzt wird, dass die Mitgliedschaft erfolgreich zustande gekommen ist. :roll:


----------



## Das Ding (23 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

So wurde auf den Namen eines anderen mit der Mailadresse die durch einen Einbruch ins System geklaut wurde, ein widerlicher Missbrauch betrieben. Man verwendete den Namen der Person sowie die gültige Mailadresse bei freenet um die Person bei einer digitalpayment ein Abo abzuschließen. Leider hatte der User seinen Vor und [email protected]  genannt. Das hat natürlich den Einbrecher die Sache sehr leicht gemacht, seine Abart auf Kosten anderer auszunutzen.
Jetzt besteht eine Firma   Maxolution Internet Service GmbH   auf die Kosten für ein Abo, was von der vom Justitia Inkasso GmbH angesprochenen und angeschriebene Person nie abgeschlossen wurde.  

Hier werden zu unrecht 450,96 € in Rechnung gestellt. 

Hier der Beitrag: http://www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1187888644/0#0


----------



## Observer (31 August 2007)

*Maxolution/Cyberservices/DigitalPayment*

Neues von der Maxolution Front.

Anfang des Jahres "musste" ich im Zuge einer Recherche ein "Angebot" der Fa. Maxolution aus AT in Anspruch nehmen. Natuerlich nur fuer drei Tage und natuerlich ging die Kuendigung sofort via Fax an Maxolution raus, weil das Problem mit deren Abos ja hinreichend bekannt ist.

Trotzdem erhielt ich kurze Zeit spaeter eine Mahnung ueber den Abo-Monatsbeitrag von 29,90EUR. Die "Mahnung" war in drohender und noetigender Form verfasst und sah mich ersteinmal genoetigt mit einer Richtigstellung zu erwidern. Ferner forderte ich Maxolution respektive DigitalPayment auf den Sachverhalt richtig zu stellen und das zustellen von Mahnungen diesbezueglich zu unterlassen.

Ich mach es kurz: DigitalPayment reagierte nicht einmal auf mein Schreiben, stattdessen flatterten die Mahnungen ein. Interessanterweise immer gleich 3 auf einen Streich. Denn DigitalPayment war der Meinung ist haette drei gleichzeitig laufende identische Vertraege, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Den Beweis bleibt Maxolution/DigitalPayment schuldig.

Ich ignorierte dann vorerst die Mahnungen, allerdings nervte es mich so sehr, das in kurzen Abstaenden immer ein "Schwung" Mahnungen von denen kam, das ich ihnen verbot mich weiterhin anzuschreiben.
Auch dies war fruchtlos, also schaltete ich offiziell um und agierte als Provider. Denn was Maxolution nicht wusste, war das ich neben meinem Beruf als Freier Journalist auch Provider bin.
Also holte ich mir den ABUSE Contact aus der RIPE-Role von Maxolution und schrieb dort hin, man moege den "Kunden" Maxolution mittels technischer Massnahmen daran hindern "mir" Mails schicken zu koennen. Da mir nicht saemtliche Domainen von DigitalPayment bekannt sind, solle Maxolution in ihrer Eigenschaft als Provider ihren Kunden an die kurze Leine nehmen.

Normal waere gewesen, das ein vermeintlicher Techniker (Tech-C RIPE-Role) antwortet und ggf. noch nachfragt, aber stattdessen bekam ich von Maxolutions Rechtsabteilung ein 2seitiges Schreiben. Dieses Schreiben war von soviel Sachunkenntnis und technischen Fehlwissen gepraegt das es einem gruselte.

Ich entgegnete, dass das Schreiben unangebracht sei und das ich Maxolution in die Pflicht nehme. Sollte Maxolution nicht handeln, muesse ich meinerseits eine Sperre einrichten, das Maxolution keine Mails mehr mir schicken koenne. Ich wuerde allerdings vorziehen, das ein geeigneter technicher Mitarbeiter von Maxolution eine Loesung findet.

Nachdem dann wieder Spam von DigitalPayment kam und Maxolution sich nicht ansatzweise bewegte, setzte ich eine generische Sperre auf saemtliche Maxolution-Server innerhalb unseres MTA-Parks. Ich teilte dies auch Maxolution mit inkl Begruendung nach TKG§10 und das ich Maxolution aufgrund seiner unkooperativen Art und Weise nun als Mitstoerer betrachte.

Ca 4 Wochen spaeter kam eine Unterlassungserklaerung bzw. Abmahnung eines Kieler Anwalts von Maxolution. Ich entgegnete das die Abmahnung ohne Substanz sei und das die technischen Voraussetzungen und die Gegebenheiten Maxolution kein Recht einraeumen auf unseren Servern Mails zuzustellen.

2 Wochen spaeter dann der Lacher -> Landgericht Lüneburge erlaesst eine Einstweilige Verfuegung gegen mich <- die mich verpflichtet die Sperre aufzuheben und den Spam von DigitalPayment/Maxolution anzunehmen.
Nochmal wirken lassen bitte! Ein deutsches LG verpflichtet einen Emailempfaenger dazu Spam anzunehmen und saemtliche technischen Massnahmen auszuschalten welche den Spammer daran hindern mir Spam zuzustellen.
Ohne Worte!

Mittlerweile bin ich mit meiner Kanzlei im Widerspruchsverfahren.
Fragen?


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Zu den Themen gibt es bereits  mehrere Threads 

Um es  nicht weiter zu zerfleddern an   bestehenden Thread angehängt


----------



## Observer (31 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zu den Themen gibt es bereits  mehrere Threads
> 
> Um es  nicht weiter zu zerfleddern an   bestehenden Thread angehängt


Echt?! Es gibt noch andere Faelle wo ein Spammer eine Einstweilige Verfuegung gegen einen "BeSpamten" erwirkt hat, die den Empfaenger verpflichtet Spam anzunehmen?! 

Simon


----------



## Sonnwin (13 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

auch ich habe ein Schreiben der Anwälte A. & Kollegen aus Darmstadt mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung über 224,65 erhalten (Hauptforderung 89,90, ein angebliches Abo von April bis Juni). Angeblich bin ich Forderungen von Maxolution/digitalpayment auch nach Aufforderung von Intrum Inkasso  nicht nachgekommen. Die "Leistung" ist lediglich mit "Abo digitalpayment" betitelt. Ich habe keine Ahnung um was es sich handeln könnte und habe auch niemals eine Mahnung oder dergleichen erhalten.
Nach Lektüre des Forums scheint es am besten zu sein, einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen.
Was mich allerdings interessieren würde: Wie kommen die auf mich und woher haben die meine Adresse? Offensichtlich scheinen sie keine Kontodaten und auch keine Mailadresse von mir zu haben; denn es wurde weder etwas abgebucht noch habe ich jemals eine Mail von denen erhalten.

Was meint Ihr dazu?
Vielen Dank,
viele Grüße, Thomas.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

Sonnwin schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu?


Klassischer Fall, da hat womöglich jemand deinen Namen und die Anschrift verwendet, als er sich bei einem kostenpflichtigen Projekt im Internet angemeldet hat (hier vorwiegend Erotik). Die Kontonummer hat er nicht gewusst, deshalb wurde irgend eine andere hergenommen und als eMailadresse nutzter der eigentliche Kunde natürlich seine eigene, um die entsprechenden Zugangsdaten zu erhalten (in der Regel Fakeadressen). An diese Adresse ging auch die Rechnung und später auch die Mahnungen, deshalb kam bei dir nichts an.



Sonnwin schrieb:


> Nach Lektüre des Forums scheint es am besten zu sein, einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, da es dem Inhalteanbieter, der Maxolution oder womöglich der Inkassosozietät obliegt den Nachweis zu führen, wer sich da wo angemeldet hat. Das denen dieser Nachweis wohl kaum gelingen wird, liegt allein schon daran, dass die bei der Anmeldung gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten von vor einigen Monaten heute mit Sicherheit nicht mehr recherchierbar sind.
Maxolution ist aber recht hart und hält eigentlich immer erstmal an ihrer Meinung fest, dass allein die Eingabe eines Namen und einer Adresse den tatsächlichen Nutzer festlegt - weit gefehlt aber das interessiert die Ösis anscheinend nicht. Obendrein schicken sie die Widerspruchsführer dann extra noch zur Polizei, damit die dann Anzeige gegen den unbekannten Nutzer erstatten. Zum einen kann die Schmiere den in dieser Situation auch nicht ermitteln und andererseits dient diese Geblubber nur dazu, den vermeintlichen Kunden dann doch noch irgendwie zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Warum die Maxolution oder der Inhalteanbieter i. d. R. selbst keine Anzeige erstatten bleibt deren Geheimnis.


----------



## Sonnwin (13 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Wie gesagt, mich würde interessieren, wer dahinter steckt. Kann es schaden, sich nach dem Inhalt der angeblichen Leistung und "meiner" Mailadresse zu erkundigen? Wenn nicht, an wen wendet man sich am besten? Maxolution, digitalpayment oder den Anwalt?

Danke und viele Grüße, Thomas.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

...es geht nicht darum, wer hinter so einem Projekt steckt oder hinter dem Zahlungsmittelsystem, sondern darum, wer deine Daten eingegeben hat, wenn du es nicht selbst warst.


----------



## Sonnwin (13 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ja, das ist mir klar, das meine ich ja. Vermutlich ist es schwierig bis unmöglich, rauszufinden, wer meine Daten mißbraucht hat.
Aber man könnte ja mal nachfragen, welches Angebot mit welcher E-Mailadresse bestellt wurde.
Es ist schon etwas beunruhigend, daß sich Leute (womöglich Bekannte) deiner Adresse auf diese Weise bedienen.

Gruß, T.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Sonnwin schrieb:


> ....welches Angebot mit welcher E-Mailadresse bestellt wurde.


Ein nahezu sinnloses Ansinnen, da die meisten Nutzer ohnehin Wegwerfadressen von Freemailern verwenden.


----------



## heizer1986 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert am 21.09.2006  schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab auch von einem gewissen Inkasso-Unternehmen aus Hamburg, welches von einem Herrn B. geführt wird Mahnungen erhalten, dass geht jetzt schon seit 1 jahr so. Da angeblich Maxolution forderungen gegenüber mir offen hat. Jetzt bin ich bei einem Betrag von 500€ angelangt. Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit bei diesem B.  nochmal anzurufen, aber das dubiose ist ja das man dort nie sofort einen Gespächspartner erreicht ( Wartezeit am Telefon nicht unter 20min--sehr komisch) und das nach Hamburg! hm die machen einem die ganze Zeit Angst, dass die vor Gericht gehen würden, da frag ich mich aber wieso die das nicht schon vor einem halben jahr gemacht haben. Aber das gute ist ja das ich ein Fax habe, ich denk ich werd mal einen Brief, der beinhaltet das die mich vor Gericht schleifen sollen, is ja kein problem dafür brauch ich keien Anwalt. weil der bekäme dan auf jeden fall Geld! Was würdet ihr machen???? Ach die haben  meine e-mail, einen Benutzernamen und meine Kontodaten!!! Anzeigen bringt glaub ich nichts, weil die bullxx sind ja transusen.



Ich habe das gleiche problem.Wer kann uns helfen


----------



## sascha (17 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> Ich habe das gleiche problem.Wer kann uns helfen



Zu faul zu lesen? Oder unfähig? Oder warum fragst du *nach 140 Beiträgen* zum Thema, ob dir jemand helfen kann?


----------



## Tara67 (25 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Brigitt schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist das Gleiche passiert, also zum Testen für 3 Tage für 4,99 Euro wo nicht ersichtlich war, dass dies dann ein Vertrag bzw. dann 49,90 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich die Beträge von meiner Bank zurückgehen ließ.
> Kannst Du mir sagen, was bei Dir herausgekommen ist, da es ja doch schon im Mai bei Dir war?
> Und wie ich mich verhalten soll?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> Brigitt



Hallo ihrs, mir gehts genauso, hätte mich auch auf den seiten eingeloggt, hab die 3,99 gezahlt , die erste rechnung von 49.90 wurde abgebucht, die ich zurückbuchte........dann hab ich nach der 1.mahnung doch bezahlt.......naja, und jetzt im August kommt Post ( da ich mein damaliges Emailkonto wg. solcher drohungen gelöscht hab) und die fordern jetzt 116,45 euro für mahngebühr usw. ich faxe denen ständig meinen Kontoauszug, aber das wäre eine falsche Rechnungsnr., da ist keine Re. nr. vorhanden.
Leider habe ich im moment zuviel stress um die ohren, ( neuer job, evetl. Umzug, priv. Ärger) usw. um mich hier stundenlang durchzulesen.........soweit ich mitlesen konnte, solle ich mich wohl nicht weiter drum kümmern oder? Bitte bitte, schreibt mir doch an [...], da ich leider nicht ständig hier am pc sein kann, aber täglich wenn ich kann post abhole.........es ist sehr wichtig für mich, da ich dazu noch garkein einkommen habe, ich könnte das nie zahlen...........bitte schreibt mir privat.........dankeeeeeeee

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Kommunikation im Forum durch PN. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## sascha (25 September 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> Leider habe ich im moment zuviel stress um die ohren, ( neuer job, evetl. Umzug, priv. Ärger) usw. um mich hier stundenlang durchzulesen



Wie dumm auch. :-?



> bitte schreibt mir privat.........dankeeeeeeee



Klar, inklusive Musterbriefen, individueller Rechtsberatung, Hausbesuch und Blumenstrauß. Sollen wir lieber Kaffee oder Tee mitbringen?


----------



## We-St Beam (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,
nochmals zum sichergehen, können die über meinen provider an meine daten kommen?

Zitat:"Der Kauf wurde durch das ELV (elektronische Lastschriftverfahren) durchgeführt. Bei diesem werden die IP-Adresse sowie der Zeitstempel als Unterschriftenersatz herangezogen, da eine handschriftliche Unterzeichnung eines Vertrages über Internet nicht möglich ist."

Keine Chance, über die IP an eine Adresse zu kommen, oder?


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



We-St Beam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nochmals zum sichergehen, können die über meinen provider an meine daten kommen?
> 
> Keine Chance, über die IP an eine Adresse zu kommen, oder?



Guck hier:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## gekra (5 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Hallo Cocoon,
habe auch Ärger mit MB aus HH.
Was genau hast Du denn geschrieben?
Wäre für Deine Unterstützung sehr dankbar.

gekra



Cocoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe auch die Tage von Rechtsanwalt "B" aus Hamburg gleich zwei schreiben erhalten. Ich muß dazu sagen, dass mich die Sache schon sehr angenervt hat. Da ich wie viele anderen nie auf solch einer Seite war und auch mit meinen Daten (E-Mail, Bankdaten etc.) nichts gutes geführt wurde.
> Ich habe am 18. und 19. Oktober zwei Mahnschreiben erhalten, in denen ich auf dreiste Art und Weise aufgefordert werde ca. 330 Euros für .hausfrauencasting.de zu zahlen. Da ich angeblich am 04.02.2004 diesen Service genutzt habe und mir an dem Tag auf dem Konto was abgebucht wurde. Laut meiner Betreuerin ist da nichts gewesen. Nun da es für mein Verständniss schon irsinnig lange her ist und ich auch ehrlich nicht weiß, ob ich was genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt getan habe, bin ich erstmal zur Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gegangen und dann zum Anwalt.
> ...


----------



## Lilli75 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Online-Käufer zahlen am liebsten per Lastschrift*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96974
> 
> warum wohl, besonderes Vertrauen habe  ich auch nicht dazu.
> 
> dito


hallo!

vielleicht hat ja bereits jemand erfahrung mit maxolution gemacht? - diese 
firma ist laut vki bereits auf einer schwarzen liste...

jedenfalls geht es um folgendes: mein freund hat  ein 3tage abo ( bei fkkdatenbank ) gekauft und 
bezahlt, war nicht begeistert und damit war die sache für ihn vorüber.

offenbar hatte er übersehen, dass das abo ohne kündigung in ein 
vertragsverhältnis übergeht. angeblich wird man bei kauf des abos 3x 
darauf hingewiesen, unter anderem in der bestätigungsemail. er hat 
jedoch nichts dergleichen gesehen und konnte deshalb nichts derartiges 
ahnen.

das 3 tages abo hatte er im oktober gekauft, die erste 
mahnung kam heute. 

daher hatte er im nachhinein keinen einblick mehr, ob er tatsächlich eine 
bestätigungsemail erhalten habe, in der eine gesonderte belehrung 
hinsichtlich einer notwendigen kündigung enthalten war. er kann sich 
nur erinnern, dass dies nicht der fall war.


kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob ich gerichtlich meine "unschuld" 
beweisen kann, auch wenn er beispielsweise keine bestätigungsmail mehr 
habe, aus der klar hervorgehrt, dass die firma maxolution keine 
gesonderte belehrung erteilt hat?

Oder was macht man da??

ich würde mich über eine antwort oder einen hinweis sehr glücklich 
schätzen!


----------



## yunak (27 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



GagaJorc schrieb:


> Das ist meine Antwort auf deren Brief, den ich weiter oben gepostet habe.
> 
> Guten Tag Frau A.,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> ...






GagaJorc schrieb:


> Ausser dass ich 4 mails von denen bekommen habe, in denen von nem Inkasso gewinkt wurde ist bis jetzt nix passiert.
> Ich habe auf keinerlei derer Mails mehr geantwortet, in Bezug auf meine Letzte Email an die, in der ich schieb, dass ich nur noch auf schriftliche post reagiere.
> 
> Greetz GagaJorc




Hallo,

bei mir das Gleiche. Abbuchung erfolgte heute. 49,90 Euro. Zurückbuchen lassen, alles was an Inkasso usw. kommt ignorieren, oder hinnehmen und kündigen? Wer gibt mir n Tipp

Yunak


----------



## Mulder (27 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Schönen guten Abend,

wie meinen direkten Vorgänger hat es mich heute auch erwischt mit einer Abbuchung:


Da steht ja nichtmal für was und auf welcher Seite ich mich registriert haben soll! 

Interessante Sache muß ich sagen, da ich wie wohl alle anderen bis zur Abbuchung von diesen Firmen nie was gehöhrt habe :wall:

Habe nun eine Kurze Mail an diese Firma geschickt mit folgendem Inhalt:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wie ich soeben bemerkt habe, wurde von Ihnen ein Betrag in Höhe von 39,95€ von meinem Konto abgebucht.
Diesen Betrag habe ich umgehend zurück buchen lassen, da ich keinerlei Leistungen ihrerseits in Anspruch genommen habe.
Nach meinen Informationen, die ich aus einigen Foren genommen habe, passiert das häufig in einem geradezu [.......] Rahmen.

Wie dem auch sei:  Wer auch immer meine Kontodaten benutzt hat war nicht ich!

Ich untersage Ihnen hiermit eine nochmalige Abbuchung jeglicher Beträge von meinem Konto!



Mit freundlichem Gruß_

Nun heißt es also abwarten. Sehe der Sache aber seehr entspannt entgegen. Was können die schon machen außer Papier mit schwarzen Buchstaben.

Ich find es sehr enttäuschend nach den ganzen Beiträgen die ich gelesen habe das man doch von der Seite der Rechtssprechung so allein gelassen wird!

*Und jetzt noch ein richtig dickes Lob an dieses Forum! Damit wird sicherlich vielen geholfen die sich durch solch dubiose Methoden unter druck setzen lassen.*

MfG

Mulder
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

@ Mulder, was verlangst Du? Das derartige Geschäftsmodelle Spielraum für Trittbrettfahrer lassen kann man getrost einräumen. Wer sollte sowas unterbinden? Stelle dir das wie die unliebsame Pizzabestellung an einen Nachbarn vor, bei der als Zahlung von dem Besteller ein fremdes Konto für eine Lastschrift des Bäckers am Telefon (natürlich mit unterdrückter Nummer) angegeben wird. Willst du nun dem Pizzamann den Versuch untersagen, dass er versucht über dieses Konto an sein Geld zu gelangen?


----------



## Mulder (28 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ja das würde ich gern. Ich werde nunmal nicht sein Problem zu meinem machen. Das das offensichtlich nicht funktioniert merkt man ja. 

*Habe auf meine Mail folgende Antwort bekommen:*



> _Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> mit der Emailadresse, mit der Sie uns schreiben haben wir kein aktives Mitglied in unserer Datenbank gefunden!
> 
> ...



*Habe dann doch recht freundlich folgendes geantwortet:*



> _Guten Tag,
> 
> die E-Mailadresse "[email protected]" ist mir gänzlich unbekannt!
> Ich habe nur diese Adresse von der ich schreibe und keine andere.
> ...


*Dann kam die Mail die hier wohl alle schon bekommen haben:*



> _Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,
> 
> sollten Sie sicher sein, dass weder Sie noch jemand aus Ihrer Familie (ca. 80 % des Datenmissbrauches) diese Mitgliedschaft erworben haben, raten wir Ihnen, Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Datenmissbrauchs gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und diese an uns zu übermitteln. Die zuständige Behörde erhält umgehend alle gespeicherten Daten und verwendeten IP-Adressen zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes.
> 
> ...



Was soll ich denn jetzt tun. Schriftverkehr mit denen scheint ja nichts zu bringen!
MfG

Mulder


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Mulder schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt tun. Schriftverkehr mit denen scheint ja nichts zu bringen!


So ist es und mit dieser Erkenntnis kann man die Kommunikation auch einstellen.



			
				Maxolution Support schrieb:
			
		

> _Die zuständige Behörde erhält umgehend alle gespeicherten Daten und verwendeten IP-Adressen zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes._


Die schreiben an der Realität vorbei. Zum einen (obwohl das anscheinend einige Behördenmitglieder verbotener Weise in eigener Machtvollkommenheit machen) ist das Erheben von Daten im Ausland nur Rechtshilfeersuchen möglich. Zum anderen bringen diese Daten nichts, da in Deutschland nahezu kein Provider die zur IP-Adresse gehörenden Daten zur feststellung des physikalischen Ursprungs der Session länger als 7 tage speichert - die sind somit futsch! Leider kapieren das weder die Frau Magister von der Maxolution in Österreich noch der Herr Inkassoanwalt aus HH.


----------



## Mulder (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

So habe ich mir das auch gedacht, deswegen habe ich auf diesen Mist auch nichtmehr geantwortet. Wenn die nochmal schreiben, landen die direkt im Junk-Mail ordner und werden ungelesen gelöscht.

Dann werde ich mal warten ob und wann ich das erste mal Post bekomme.

Aber im großen und ganzen ist das schon ne Riesen Bet***saktion.

Nun ja ...

MfG

Mulder


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Mulder schrieb:


> Aber im großen und ganzen ist das schon ne Riesen Bet****saktion.


Was, dass irgendwelche Internetnutzer fremde Daten in ein Portal mit Zahlungssystem der Maxolution eintragen? Riesenprobleme bringt nur die Masse mit sich, die so was erleben müssen - mit dem Problem fertig werden müssen nur die Anbieter solcher Geschäfte und die machen das eben auf ihre eigene Weise.


----------



## yunak (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

so... ich bins nochmal... mein posting war weiter oben

sollte ich eurer ansicht nach das jetzt kündigen? ich werde die gegen ne wand laufen lassen, bis die das fallen lassen. Können die mir eigentlich n schufa eintrag geben?

vielen dank
yunak


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> Können die mir eigentlich n schufa eintrag geben?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Absatz 


> Die Mahnung oder Zahlungserinnerung, oder: Wir erhöhen mal ein bisschen den Druck


----------



## yunak (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

vielen dank...

uff.... und was meint ihr zu kündigung? weil ansonsten sinds ja in 10 monaten schon über 500 euro...

yunak


----------



## dila885 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

[noparse]Hallo

ich habe auch so ein testabo abgeschlossen, welches auch 3 tage gehen sollte..
leider habe ich das kleingedruckte nicht gut gelesen und somit wurde dieses testabo verlängert..
ich hatte dann irgendwann eine abbuchung auf meinem konto ( 25.09.2007 ) die ich nicht nachvollziehen konnte und ließ es zurückbuchen ( 15.10.2007 )
gleich am nächsten tag wurde der gleiche betrag wieder von meinem Konto abgebucht!
Inzwischen wusste ich wer es war..kündigte meine mitgliedschaft, hatte ja jetzt einen monat bezahlt und gut ist..dachte ich!

wenig später erhielt ich eine email zwecks der Rücklastschrift..und das ich doch bitte den betrag überweisen soll..

ich antwortete darauf folgendes:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
unten sehen Sie einen Auszug aus meinen Kontoauszügen.
Wie sie sehen können, habe ich am 15.10.2007 die Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen, weil ich diese zunächst nicht nachvollziehen konnte.
Sie haben daraufhin am 16.10.2007 den Betrag wieder abgebucht.
Ich sehe mich daher in keinster Weise dazu verpflichtet Ihnen den Betrag von 59,50 EUR zu überweisen.

16.10.2007     16.10.2007     
QLAY TRANSACTION SERVICES
WWW.QLAY.DE/ELV/8819491
DIGITALPAYMENT.DE
BTX 600000000000
-49,90 €


15.10.2007     25.09.2007     
DIANA LANGE
WWW.QLAY.DE/ELV/8759185
BELASTET AM 25.09.07 ZURÜCK
15.10.07EU 49,90ENT
GELT FREMD00,00EIGEN00,00EU
WEGEN WIDERSPRUCH
49,90 €  

Jetzt habe ich 2 weitere Mahnungen bekommen..
WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN??

man kann ja nichtmal jemanden telef. erreichen, da zahlt man sich ja dumm und dämlich..[/noparse]


----------



## blackstar (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Habe ebenfalls eine Abbuchung von  Ondemandpornos.com, habe mich aber nicht dort angemeldet. Was kann ich tun.
Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer von denen?


----------



## blackstar (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich habe da auch ein Problem mit digitalpayment.de (Eigentlich ja nicht mit denen, denn die führen ja nur aus!) Ich soll mich bei ondemandpornos.com angemeldet haben, mit einem zweiwöchigen Beitrag von 50 Euro. Ich habe, nachdem ich hier schon viel Tips gelesen hatte, mir das Geld einfach wieder zurückgebucht und bei der darauffolgenden Anfrage von Ondemandpornos.com habe ich dem Sachbearbeiter das Problem erklärt. Das hat nicht wirklich etwas gebracht, ich müßte wohl erstmal kündigen und den ausstehenden Betrag (es handelt sich um insgesamt 100 Euro) zahlen. Ich habe natürlich sofort gekündigt und mich dazu entschlossen, es einfach dabei zu belassen. Auch wenn 100 Euro nicht die Welt sind, ist der Betrag dennoch unberechtigt erhoben worden. Jetzt habe ich es in meinem Email Postfach so gemacht, dass ich einfach keine Emails mehr von denen erhalten kann, überlege aber ob das so schlau war, denn wenn die an meine Email Adresse und Bankverbindung rankamen, dann finden sie sicher auch meine Postadresse raus... Und dann kommt vielleicht irgendwann ein Brief vom Gericht. Kann mir jemand raten was ich machen soll?
> 
> ...


Hast du die Telefonnummer noch


----------



## yunak (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hey und Hallo,

in meinem Fall hat sich, was vielleicht interessant sein dürfte was getan:

1.


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr aktueller Mitgliedsbeitrag bzw. vorausgegangene Mitgliedsbeiträge konnten mit den von Ihnen angegebenen Daten nicht von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...



2.



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr aktueller Mitgliedsbeitrag bzw. vorausgegangene Mitgliedsbeiträge konnten mit den von Ihnen angegebenen Daten nicht von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...




Die Mitgliedschaft läuft ja jetzt weiter, da man die ja nicht kündigen kann ohne sich einzuloggen. Muss ich da was befürchten?


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> Muss ich da was befürchten?


Hast du deine echten Adressdaten angegeben? Wenn ja, dann kommt noch das fürchterliche Inkassogeplänkel mit der Briefpost - einfach aufheben und gedanklich schreddern!


----------



## yunak (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Jo, hab ich, alle Daten

ich wollte dieses 2 Tage-Testabo. Aber durch den versteckten Part in den AGB bin ich halt jetzt da reingestolpert.

Soll ich das kündigen, indem ich mich da anmelde? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


Du fragst  das jetzt schon zum fünften Mal.
Mehr als die allgemeinen Hinweise sind nicht erlaubt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

PS: Warum willst du etwas tun? Fühlst du dich in irgendeiner  Weise schuldig?


----------



## yunak (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Das tut mir leid. Ich frage mich bloß, ob wenn ich immer das Abo weiterlaufen lasse das irgendwann Summen annehmen wird, die drastischere Maßnahmen von deren Seite nach sich ziehen.

Schuldig fühle ich mich insoweit, dass es dumm von mir war nicht die AGB durchzulesen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> Schuldig fühle ich mich insoweit, dass es dumm von mir war nicht die AGB durchzulesen.


Das  tun zigtausend andere auch und  fühlen sich nicht schuldig, da die AGB mehr als versteckt sind.
Seriöse Betreiber gestalten ihre Webseiten nicht als Ostereiersuchwiese


----------



## shorti (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

HALLO

Bis jetzt hatte mein Sohn nur " Mahnungen " bekommen. Heute kam sogar ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Schöneberg. Und nun?

Die gehen wohl doch alle Instanzen durch

Wie kann man sich nur gegen diese Betr..... wehren?

MFG
Shorti


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



shorti schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte mein Sohn nur " Mahnungen " bekommen. Heute kam sogar ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Schöneberg. Und nun?


Was für ein Schreiben,  das hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## shorti (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was für ein Schreiben,  das hier?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


Hallo

Ja genau dieses Schreiben. Vielen Dank für diese Seite..........war mir sehr hilfreich....haben gerade das Kreuz gesetzt und bringen es per Einschreiben zur Post.

Vielen Dank


----------



## florian23 (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

naja das gleiche wie bei mir nur das die bei 700 euro haben wollen ^^
habe heute erstmal mit dem dortigen gericht telefoniert und die meinten auch das da was nich stimmen könne ich solle nen wiederspruch machen und abwarten


----------



## Carsten Wagner (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Also ich hab es auch per anwalt zurück kommen lassen und die haben mir jettz ne rechnung von 500 € schickt!! dabei hab ich mit dennen nie was zu tun gehabt!! Man man nun muss ich wieder zum anwalt:-/
gruss Carsten


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Carsten Wagner schrieb:


> Man man nun muss ich wieder zum anwalt...


...warum das, nur weil dir j3emand eine Rechung schickt für einen Dienst, den du nicht genutzt/bestellt haben willst? Ich nenne das: "_gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen!_" Prinzipiell hat derjenige die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu beweisen, der sie aufstellt. Meldet sich jemand mit den Daten eines unbeteiligten Dritten irgendwo an, so ist das die Sache des Anbieters, den Nachweis darüber zu erbringen, mit wem er einen Vertrag (wenn auch nichtig) hat - spätestens vor Gericht wäre dieser Beweis anzutreten und dazu steht es einem Anbieter frei, den Rechtsweg auszuschöpfen.


----------



## yunak (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> die Kündigung ist jederzeit auf dem Onlineformular, per Fax oder postalisch möglich.
> 
> ...



So das hab ich heute bekommen...


Komm ich da irgendwie raus, dass das immer mehr Geld wird?

Ist es wohl besser sich einzuloggen und zu kündigen? Oder per Post denen was zu schreiben?

Was ist eure persönliche Meinung?

Vielen Dank, ich bekomm mittlerweile Angst,
Yunak


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> Was ist eure persönliche Meinung?


Meine kennst du bereits:





Reducal schrieb:


> ....dann kommt noch das fürchterliche Inkassogeplänkel mit der Briefpost - einfach aufheben und gedanklich schreddern!


Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, warum du dich nicht einloggst und einfach mal den Kündigung ablässt. Die Österreicher haben deine kompletten Daten (von dir selbst angegeben). Das Problem bei dem vermeintlichen Vertrag und dessen Wirksamkeit sehe ich darin, dass du nur die zwei Schnuppertage nutzen wolltest und dir der Rest der Abmachung bei der Anmeldung unklar war. Somit kann man womöglich von einem erregten Irrtum bei dir sprechen und was die Wirksamkeit eines Vertrages unter diesen Bedingungen zu halten ist, erklärt dir gern jeder Anwalt.


----------



## yunak (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> Hallo yunak,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die erfolgreiche Kündigung Ihrer Membership zum Angebot von Best-of-gina. Bis zum 2008-02-14 xxxxxxxx haben Sie noch uneingeschränkten Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich des Angebotes.
> 
> ...



Hab ich grad gemacht....

Bringt es was schon mal einen Anwalt zu kontaktieren? Oder erst, wenn sich das Gericht bei mir meldet? oder kommt es vielleicht gar nicht bis zum Gericht und der Inkassoanwalt ist die letzte Stufe?


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Bis 14.2., halb xxxx, hast du nun noch den Zugang. Man wird ihn dir in voller Höhe berechnen. Wie du dich wegen der Zahlung verhalten kannst, darf dir hier nicht erklärt werden, zumal du von vornherein anscheinend nicht zahlungswillig bist.
Wie weit die Gegenseite nun geht, um die Forderung beizutreiben, ist unklar. Normaler Weise gibt es nur das "Inkassogeplänkel". Wenn man dem aber Stand hält, dann könnte ein Mahnbescheid von einem Amtsgericht kommen, dem man allerdings widersprechen kann. Erst danach müssen die Österreicher die Karten auf den Tisch legen und ein Gericht bemühen. Ob sie das aber machen, scheint mir eher fraglich.


----------



## shorti (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo

Ich glaub die Sache wird immer interessanter. Wenn man den Widerspruch zum Amtsgericht geschickt hat ...........muß dann nicht auch von Seiten des Amtsgericht wieder eine Antwort kommen?

Heute kam ein neues schreiben nicht von der Anwaltskanzlei A........sondern von einer Neuen Kanzlei ein Schreiben .......wie oft wechseln die eigentlich noch die Kanzleien.........dort soll man nun unterschreiben und den  Widerspruch zurücknehmen und es soll dann an ein ganz anderes Amtsgericht geschickt werden ....:unzufrieden::wall:

Also langsam aber sicher finde ich die Sache hier sehr seltsam

MFG
Shorti


----------



## komm rein (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Mach gar nichts und lass Dich von denen nicht unter Druck setzen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



shorti schrieb:


> ... Widerspruch zum Amtsgericht ... muß dann nicht auch von Seiten des Amtsgericht wieder eine Antwort kommen?


Nein, da kommt nichts mehr. Der Antragsteller hingegen bekommt die erforderliche Rückmeldung. Nachdem man deinen Sohn aber um die Rücknahme des Widerspruchs bettelt, hast er eine Bestätigung dafür, dass gerade dieser fristgerecht beim AG eingegangen ist. Nun liegt es an dem Forderungssteller Klage einzureichen, wenn er es für nötig hält. Nimmt aber dein Sohn den Widerspruch zurück, dann verkehrt sich sein Recht und er ist mMn ab sofort zahlungspflichtig, einschließlich der Verfahrenskosten und Zinsen bis dto.

Andere Frage: handelt es sich hier tatsächlich um ein Angebot von Maxolution mit ihrem Digitalpayment bei deinem Sohn?


----------



## shorti (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo

Also hier steht Maxolution Internet Services / Stockern

mehr steht hier nicht und wie schon geschrieben ..........schon wieder eine neue Kanzlei 

MFG

Shorti


----------



## kiki77 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo!

Habe ebenfalls vor einer Woche ein Testabo für 7,99€ bei DigitalPayment abgeschlossen. Sehe doch letzten Donnerstag, dass die mir tatsächlich 49,90€ zusätzlich für ein Monatsabo abgezogen haben. Habe den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen und mich auf der Seite eingeloggt und gekündigt. 
Was ist eure Meinung zu den nächsten Schritten. 
Soviel ich weiß, muß im Testaboangebot darauf hingewiesen werden, dass danach ein Monatsabo automatisch in Kraft tritt. 
Ich würde den Vertrag wegen unrechtlichen AGB Bestimmungen als nichtig bezeichnen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



kiki77]Wollte mal fragen schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, muß im Testaboangebot darauf hingewiesen werden, dass danach ein Monatsabo automatisch in Kraft tritt.


Wo steht, dass nicht darauf hingewiesen wurde? So, wie ich die Anmeldeprozedur schon erlebt habe, gibt es entsprechende Hinweise. Ob die aber dazu geeignet sind, Bestandteil eines wirksamen Vertrages geworden zu sein, wäre allenfalls von einem zivilen Gericht zu klären - fremde Meinungen allein helfen dir da auch nicht weiter.


----------



## yunak (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ich hab grad n Brief von ner Anwaltskanzlei aus München bekommen. Da kommen bald noch weitere weil der jetzt nur für einen Monatsbeitrag war.

Wie würdet ihr euch an meiner Stelle verhalten?


----------



## FathersGirl_2008 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit qlay...!
Mir wurde erst 9,99Euro, dann 49,90Euro und jetzt nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder 39,90Euro per Lastschrift abgebucht, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, wer da irgendwas bestellt oder abgeschlossen hat. Ich war es nicht!!
Ein kleiner TiP:
Man kann herausfinden, wann es anscheindend in Auftrag gegeben wurde, indem man die Daten auf seinem Kontoauszug benutzt:
Einfach folgende Daten eingeben:
[noparse]www.qlay.de/ELV/und[/noparse] dann die Nummer, die da steht.
Dann kommt man auf eine Seite, in der man die ersten drei Zahlen seiner Kontonummer eingibt und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem die genaue Transaktion steht, wann alles stattgefunden hatte. Mit Uhrzeit und Datum!
Vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen weiter!!
Also ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt, der bei mir da steht weder zuhause noch online!!
Ach ja....wie ist das mit der IP-Nummer??
Bleibt die immer gleich? Denn die steht da ja auch! Und die verändert sich in den hinteren zwei Blöcken immer wieder!


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



FathersGirl_2008 schrieb:


> Ach ja....wie ist das mit der IP-Nummer??
> Bleibt die immer gleich?


Das ist die IP desjenigen, der sich mit deinen Daten angemeldet hat. Dynamische IP-Adressen ändern sich mindestens einmal am Tag, während statische dauerhaft an einen Kunden eines IS-Providers vergeben werden. Die meisten Internetnutzer verwenden dynamische IP.


----------



## FathersGirl_2008 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Woher weiß ich, ob ich eine dynamische IP-Nummer hab?
Wie kann das sein, dass sich einer mit meinen Daten irgendwo anmelden kann und wie kann ich mich schützen? 
Kann ich die Geld-Beträge einfach wieder rückbuchen lassen?


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Deine Frage bezüglich der Statischen IP hast du dir ja schon selbst beantwortet.
Statisch bedeutet, die IP ist immer die selbe in allen 4 Blöcken. Wenn sich bei dir die letzten beiden Blöcke immer verändern, hast du halt eine Dynamische IP-Adresse. Die ersten beiden Blöcke identifizieren deinen Provider und der Rest ist von ihm dynamisch vergeben.
Deine aktuelle IP-Adresse kannst du z.B. bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ einsehen. Dann wirst du merken, dass sich deine IP entweder nach jedem Einloggen ändert (dynamisch) oder nicht (statisch).


----------



## FathersGirl_2008 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Deine Frage bezüglich der Statischen IP hast du dir ja schon selbst beantwortet.
> Statisch bedeutet, die IP ist immer die selbe in allen 4 Blöcken. Wenn sich bei dir die letzten beiden Blöcke immer verändern, hast du halt eine Dynamische IP-Adresse. Die ersten beiden Blöcke identifizieren deinen Provider und der Rest ist von ihm dynamisch vergeben.
> Deine aktuelle IP-Adresse kannst du z.B. bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ einsehen. Dann wirst du merken, dass sich deine IP entweder nach jedem Einloggen ändert (dynamisch) oder nicht (statisch).


Danke!! Ja...das habe ich mittlerweile gecheckt! 
Wie ist das jetzt mit den Geld-Beträgen durch qlay?? Wie kann ich mich schützen und kann jemand an meine Kontodaten kommen? Die Geldbeträge, die mir da abgezogen wurden, kann icj angeblich ja rückbuchen lassen..und dann???
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antwort!


----------



## FathersGirl_2008 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Deine Frage bezüglich der Statischen IP hast du dir ja schon selbst beantwortet.
> Statisch bedeutet, die IP ist immer die selbe in allen 4 Blöcken. Wenn sich bei dir die letzten beiden Blöcke immer verändern, hast du halt eine Dynamische IP-Adresse. Die ersten beiden Blöcke identifizieren deinen Provider und der Rest ist von ihm dynamisch vergeben.
> Deine aktuelle IP-Adresse kannst du z.B. bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ einsehen. Dann wirst du merken, dass sich deine IP entweder nach jedem Einloggen ändert (dynamisch) oder nicht (statisch).


Ok. Das habe ich kapiert!
Und wie ist das mit qlay?? Wenn ich mich da nicht registriert habe und nicht auf der Seite war...woher haben die meine Daten? Und kann ich das einfach rückbuchen lassen??
Wie schützt man sich vor sowas?


----------



## FathersGirl_2008 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ok. Das habe ich gecheckt mit den IP-Nummern!:smile:
Und wie ist das jetzt mit den Abbuchungen unter qlay?? 
Ich war da nie drauf geschweige denn habe meine Daten da hinterlassen..!
Wie kann das sein? Und geht das so einfach, dass ich die Beträge rückbuchen lasse?


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



FathersGirl_2008 schrieb:


> Ich war da nie drauf geschweige denn habe meine Daten da hinterlassen..! Wie kann das sein?


Z. B. so, wie schon einmal erklärt: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist die IP desjenigen, der sich mit deinen Daten angemeldet hat.


Es gibt Leute, die bestellen anderen eine Pizza - verstehste?


FathersGirl_2008 schrieb:


> Und kann ich das einfach rückbuchen lassen??


Nichts leichter als das, siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift#Lastschriftr.C3.BCckgabe
Musst nur zur Bank gehen und das veranlassen. Manche Banken machen das auch schon im Onlineportal über auch übers Telefonbanking auf Zuruf.


----------



## kiki77 (7 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Habe per E-Mail widersprochen, und jetzt ist folgendes gekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> Sie haben laut Fernabsatz (Fernabsatzgesetz) einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen, bei welchem die AGB als gelesen und angenommen bestätigt wurden (zu beachten ECG). Weiters wurden Sie vor dem Kauf über das Widerrufsrecht informiert und das dieses mit Leistungserbringung verfällt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Interessant! Und bestätigt zugleich die Merkbefreiung des österreichischen Anbieters, denn es gibt in Deutschland kein *Fernabsatzgesetz*!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Da das eines der besteingebundensten Mitglieder des deutschen Schmuddelgewerbes ist, dürfte "Merkbefreiung" es nicht treffen. Die wissen, was sie tun - und sie wissen, dass man sie lässt.
Die haben wohl in Deutschland einen Extra-Pass für ihr Geschäftsgebahren.


----------



## Steinherz (8 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,
bin bisher fast ausschließlich ein lesender Forenbesucher.

Seit über einem Jahr bekommt mein Vater Inkassobriefe von maxolution bzw. deren Inkassobüros. Meinem Vater ist es ziemlich gleich ergangen wie den meisten über die ich hier gelesen habe. Plötzlich kam ein Inkassobrief mit einem Betrag von etwas über 100 Euro, eine Woche später kam ein weiterer - offenbar über eine andere Rechnung. Mein Vater ist sich keiner Anmeldung bei einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst bewusst, daher hab ich ihm geraten einfach diese Schreiben zu ignorieren.

Vor drei Wochen kam dann tatsächleich ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid mit Forderungen bei ca. 550 euro. Nach einigem hin und her (er hat Angst vor den hohen Gerichtskosten) hat sich mein Vater dann entschlossen einen Einspruch gegen diesen Mahnbescheid zu stellen.

Vorgestern kam dann die gerichtliche Vorladung...

Also scheint mir dass diese Firma jetzt tatsächlich vor Gericht geht. Jetzt gehts halt dann hart auf hart, oder?

Hat jemand schon was ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Steinherz schrieb:


> hat sich mein Vater dann entschlossen einen Einspruch gegen diesen Mahnbescheid zu stellen.
> 
> Vorgestern kam dann die gerichtliche Vorladung...


Von welchem Land sprechen wir hier: Deutschland, Österreich oder der Schweiz?


----------



## Steinherz (8 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Österreich


----------



## yunak (10 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ich hab grad Angst... Meinen Fall habe ich ja auch schon geschildert. Muss ich auch in Deutschland mit einer Vorladung rechnen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



yunak schrieb:


> . Muss ich auch in Deutschland mit einer Vorladung rechnen?


Bisher scheint man sich auf "Heimspiele" zu beschränken...


----------



## Steinherz (10 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Naja, beruhigend ist das auch nicht gerade. Gab es denn schon mehrere Gerichtsverfahren in Österreich?

Jedenfalls frag ich mich wie das alles ablaufen soll. Es wurde weder eine Rechnung gesendet noch irgend ein Vertrag oder ähnliches unterschrieben.

Ich denke mal zu dieser Vorladung wird mein Vater noch ohne Anwalt gehen können, vielleicht wird das Verfahren ja auch eingestellt? Hat jemand schon erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## Wembley (10 März 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

@Steinherz

Setze dich mit der Arbeiterkammer in Verbindung. Die kennen diese Kerle schon.
Ich glaube nicht, dass große Panik angebracht ist.


----------



## Sfeger81 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hi, 
leider bin ich auch betroffen von der dubiosen Internetfirma Cyberservices!
Mir wird jetzt schon seit fünf Monaten ein Betrag von 39,95€ von meinem 
Konto abgebucht. Ich habe mit Sicherheit keinem Lastschriftverfahren
irgendeiner Erotikseite mit diese Abbuchung zugewilligt. Es könnte höchstens
sein, dass ich auf irgendeinen Testzugang reingefallen bin.
Aus Schaam habe ich bis heute nicht darauf reagiert!
Hab mich in unzählige Forenseiten über diese [ edit]  informiert. Meine Frage an euch ist: Ist es mir möglich diese vielen Abbuchungen bei meiner Bank zurück zu buchen, sperren und die darauf eintreffende Mahnungsschreiben und Zahlungsaufforderungen einfach zu ignorieren, so wie es in vielen Foren beschrieben wird.
Da mir diesen Problem wirklich auf den Magen schlägt und meinem Geldbeutel 
auch nicht gut tut, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Sehr gute Infos zu C. gibts im Rapidforum:

[noparse]http://54336.rapidforum.com/[/noparse]


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Sfeger81 schrieb:


> Es könnte höchstens
> sein, dass ich auf irgendeinen Testzugang ...





Sfeger81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Sicherheit keinem Lastschriftverfahren irgendeiner Erotikseite mit diese Abbuchung zugewilligt.


Sowas in der Art liest man immer wieder mal. Um den Testzugang bei Maxolution (iz. B. 2 Tage für 3,95 €) zu bekommen, muss man für den kleinen Betrag eine Zahlungsmethode auswählen. Kündigt man nicht innerhalb der in den zu bestätigenden AGB, entwickelt sich der Testzugang zu einem teureren Monatszugang. Wurde nun vom Nutzer das Lastschriftverfahren für den kleinen Preis gewählt, dann setzt das natürlich auch für den Vollzugang ein.

Wenn nun einer sich gar nirgends angemeldet und seinen Bankverbindung eingegeben hatte, so kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass das dann eben ein unberechtigter anderer Nutzer war. Oftmals stellt sich die Situation aber dann doch einfacher dar, als vermutet - dazu sollte mancher User nur mal etwas in seinen Erinnerungen wühlen und im eMail-Account.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2008)

Reducal schrieb:


> > Zitat von *ADIUVO*:
> > Wir haben uns auf die standardisierte Massenkreditabwicklung und Forderungsbeitreibung spezialisiert.
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Kunde ist übrigens die österreichische Maxolution mit ihrem Digitalpayment.


Übrigens habe ich heute den ersten Nachweis für einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in Händen gehalten, der gegenüber deutschen Kunden der Maxolution ergangen ist.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Reducal schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich heute den ersten Nachweis für einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in Händen gehalten, der gegenüber deutschen Kunden der Maxolution ergangen ist.



Und? spannend wird es jetzt  erst, ob/wie es weitergeht.


----------



## crian (27 Mai 2008)

*Mahnung von Digitalpayment.de! Wie reagieren?*

ich habe heute eine mahnung per mail erhalten von Digitalpayment.de. 


```
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Ihr aktueller Mitgliedsbeitrag bzw. vorausgegangene Mitgliedsbeiträge konnten 
mit den von Ihnen angegebenen Daten nicht von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.

Der ausstehende Betrag wurde zurückgebucht oder war zur Gänze nicht buchbar. Abgesehen vom ausstehenden Betrag sind
zusätzliche Kosten entstanden die wir Ihnen gegenverrechnen müssen.

Durch die Mitgliedschaft im Mitgliederbereich http://www.xxx.com,
die Sie am 2008-02-14 eingegangen sind, haben Sie sich zur Zahlung aller 
offenen Mitgliedsgebühren bis zu einer ordentlichen Kündigung verpflichtet.
Ihr aktueller Mitgliederstatus ist: aktiv!

Die Zugangsdaten wurden an die von Ihnen beim Kauf angegebene 
E-Mail Adresse ([email protected]) gesendet. 

Den Benutzernamen: xxx haben Sie selbst gewählt und den 
Membershipkey: xxx, den Sie für die Kündigung benötigen, wurde 
Ihnen zugeteilt und in derselben Mail mit allen anderen Daten bei Ihrer 
Anmeldung zugesandt.

Sie haben jetzt die Möglichkeit, innerhalb von 10 Tagen 
den ausstehenden Betrag zu begleichen:


ausstehender Gesamtbetrag       : EUR  49,90
Stornogebühren                  : EUR  0,00
Mahn- und Bearbeitungsgebühren  : EUR  0,00
Verzugszinsen            : EUR  0,00
------------------------------------------------------
bisherige Zahlungen:            : EUR  0,00
------------------------------------------------------
Gesamtsumme                     : EUR  49,90
 

Überweisen Sie bitte den offenen Gesamtbetrag von EUR 49,90 umgehend an:

Bankname:     Sparkasse Harburg-Buxtehude
Kontoinhaber: Treuhandkonto Rechtsanwalt M. B.
Kontonummer:  [......]
Bankleitzahl: 20750000

Internationale Überweisungsdaten:
---------------------------------
BIC-CODE:     [.......]
IBAN:         [......]

Verwendungszweck: (...)
 

Bitte achten Sie genauestens auf den Verwendungszweck (Betreff) den Sie 
angeben müssen, nur dadurch kann Ihre Zahlung korrekt zugeordnet werden!
Der Betrag muss spesenfrei und in selber Höhe auf unserem Konto einlangen
wie in dieser Mahnung angeführt!

In der (...) wurden alle offenen Beträge bis zum Stichtag
2008-05-15 berücksichtigt die noch nicht in anderen Mahnungen
berücksichtigt wurden! Die Begleichung offener Forderungen mit 
anders lautender INK-Nummer ist davon unberührt und separat durchzuführen!

Wir weisen rein formell darauf hin, dass Online Geschäfte im Internet 
denselben Gesetzen und der Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegen, wie alle anderen 
Rechtsgeschäfte und daher von verbindlicher Natur sind.

Eine Stornierung stellt keine Kündigung dar, Ihre Mitgliedschaft ist bis 
zu einer ordentlichen Kündigung aktiv!

Sollten Sie den oben aufgeführten Betrag nicht fristgerecht bis spätestens
2008-06-06 bezahlen, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen weitere Schritte gegen Sie 
einzuleiten und müssen den Fall unserer Anwaltskanzlei und Inkassobüro übergeben!

Bitte beachten Sie auch das diese Mahnung noch ohne jedwede zusätzliche Kosten 
erfolgt ist und Nutzen Sie die Möglichkeit zur Zahlung, für jede weitere Mahnung 
müssen wir Ihnen leider Mahngebühren von 12 Euro verrechnen!

Wir ersuchen Sie deshalb Ihre Zahlung auch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse 
fristgerecht durchzuführen. Für Rückfragen steht Ihnen das Support-Team 
unter [email protected] jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung!

 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Mahn- und Inkasso-Team
----------------------------------------------------------------
MAXOLUTION Internet Services GmbH
Mahn- und Inkasso-Abteilung

[email protected]
Tel: 0043 2983 27161 2100
Fax: 0043 2983 27161 92100
```
wie soll ich darauf reagieren? die haben ja anscheinend keine daten von mir. ist das so eine abzock-email?


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

ich habe auch einige unerlaubte Abbuchungen von "qlay" und sofort bei der Bank die Rückbuchung veranlasst.

Ferner habe ich SOFORT Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.

Diese Firmen leben davon, dass es scheinbar immer noch genügend dumme gibt, welche sich nicht wehren.

weitere Schritte behalte ich mir vor...


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Digitalpayment.de! Wie reagieren?*



crian schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine mahnung per mail erhalten von Digitalpayment.de.
> wie soll ich darauf reagieren? die haben ja anscheinend keine daten von mir. ist das so eine abzock-email?



hast du versucht über Verbraucherschutz Info über diese Fa. zu erhalten?


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Sfeger81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider bin ich auch betroffen von der dubiosen Internetfirma Cyberservices!
> Mir wird jetzt schon seit fünf Monaten ein Betrag von 39,95€ von meinem
> Konto abgebucht. Ich habe mit Sicherheit keinem Lastschriftverfahren
> ...



bei banken hast du 6 wochen zeit um rückbuchungen zu veranlassen. danach wird es schwierig.

warum lässt du denn zu, dass monatelang von deinem konto abgebucht wird?


----------



## Marco (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



kruser schrieb:


> bei banken hast du 6 wochen zeit um rückbuchungen zu veranlassen. danach wird es schwierig.
> 
> warum lässt du denn zu, dass monatelang von deinem konto abgebucht wird?



Verbreite hier keinen Blödsinn. Es gibt keine 6 Wochenfrist. Unberechtigt abgebuchte Beträge kann man unbegrenzt zurückgeben.


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Marco schrieb:


> Verbreite hier keinen Blödsinn. Es gibt keine 6 Wochenfrist. Unberechtigt abgebuchte Beträge kann man unbegrenzt zurückgeben.



leider nicht. ich hatte vor ca 2 jahren fehlbuchungen, welche ich erst monate später reklmierte. ein rückbuchung wurde seitens der bank abgelehnt.


----------



## Franziska (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> Die Frist von sechs Wochen nach Zugang der Kontoauszüge oder des Rechnungsabschlusses gilt nur für Lastschriften, die aufgrund einer vorliegenden Einzugsermächtigung ausgeführt wurden, und über deren Betrag die beiden Parteien (Kunde und abbuchende Partei) streiten. Handelt es sich um eine gänzlich unberechtigte Abbuchung, etwa in betrügerischer Absicht und ohne Vorliegen einer entsprechenden Einzugsermächtigung, kann diese auch nach Ablauf der Sechs-Wochen-Frist rückgängig gemacht werden. Merke also:
> 
> * *Fehlerhafte Abbuchungen*: Rücklastschrift bis zu sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Kontoauszuges oder Rechnungsabschlusses möglich
> * *Unberechtigte Abbuchungen*: Rücklastschrift auch nach Ablauf der Frist von sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Kontoauszuges oder Rechnungsabschlusses möglich


Rücklastschriften

Ich habe schon mal 12 Monate rückwirkend zurückbuchen lassen. das muss man dann aber begründen.


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Franziska schrieb:


> Rücklastschriften
> 
> Ich habe schon mal 12 Monate rückwirkend zurückbuchen lassen. das muss man dann aber begründen.



es scheint eine ermessensfrage der jeweiligen bank zu sein. bei mir wurde die reklamation ca 5 monate später mit hinweis auf die 6 wochenfrist abgelehnt, ob wohl es sich eindeutig um eine unberechtigte abbuchung handelte.


----------



## kruser (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Franziska schrieb:


> Rücklastschriften



*Welche Frist gilt für Rücklastschriften?*

             Einer der am häufigsten verbreiteten Irrtümer ist dabei die immer wieder genannte Frist von sechs Wochen nach dem Buchungstag, innerhalb derer Kunden fehlerhafte oder unberechtigte Lastschriften rückgängig machen können. Der Fehler liegt hier nicht in den sechs Wochen, sondern im Beginn dieser Frist. Diese beginnt nämlich nicht mit dem Datum der Abbuchung, sondern erst mit dem Datum des Zugangs der monatlich oder vierteljährlich ausgestellten Kontoauszüge bzw. Rechnungsabschlüsse zu laufen. Im Fazit also:


 *Falsch:* Eine Rücklastschrift kann nur sechs Wochen nach dem Datum der fehlerhaften Abbuchung veranlasst werden.
*Richtig:* Eine Rücklastschrift kann sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Kontoauszuges bzw. Rechnungsabschlusses veranlasst werden, in welchem sie aufgeführt ist.
quelle >>
Rücklastschriften


----------



## acdefghza (11 Juni 2008)

*Online-Abo/Vertrag und Kündigung*

Guten Tag,

ich habe ausversehen einen Testzugang bei einer Internetseite abgeschlossen! Dort musste man dann auch irgendwie seine Kontonummer und so angeben. Ich habe natürlich noch am gleichen Tag per E-Mail gekündigt. Ein paar Tage später hat die "Firma" Digitalpayment versucht, von meinem Konto einen Betrag abzubuchen, doch das Konto war nicht ausreichend gedeckt! Ich hatte natürlich sehr viel Angst, dass "sie" mir jetzt einen Anwalt auf den Hals hetzen...und ich habe der Firma den Betrag nachträglich überwiesen!! 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt; und habe echt Angst dass das jetzt mit dem Abbuchen weitergeht!

Soll ich jetzt einfach gar nicht reagieren und weitere Abbuchungen wieder zurückbuchen oder meinen Eltern bescheid sagen? Die könnten den Anbieter dann ja schriftlich darauf hinweisen, dass kein Vertrag/Abo zustande gekommen ist, weil ich minderjährig bzw. beschränkt geschäftsfähig bin?!

Wie ist das jetzt mit dem von mir überwiesendem Geld? Ein Vertrag kann ja nicht zustande gekommen sein (s.o.). Geld zurückverlangen ist ja wohl sinnlos -oder?!

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen, weil ich echt besorgt bin

Vielen Dank


----------



## blowfish (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online-Abo/Vertrag und Kündigung*

Das mit den Eltern ist nicht schlecht. Solltest du auf jeden Fall machen. Es könnte ja sein, dass da noch Mahnungen per Post kommen. Passiert ja bei der Sinnlosbranche öfters auch wenn bezahlt wurde. 
Und was da noch weiter passiert, kannst du ja in den anderen Themen nachlesen.
Schade das du schon bezahlt hast.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online-Abo/Vertrag und Kündigung*



blowfish schrieb:


> .... Sinnlosbranche ....


Mooooment mal, hier geht es um Maxolution mit dem Digitalpayment. MMn mit durchaus attraktiven Angeboten und einem (zuweilen) transparenten Zahlungssystem. Siehe dazu auch > HIER <, wohin dieser Threat ohnehin gehört.


----------



## blowfish (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online-Abo/Vertrag und Kündigung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mooooment mal, hier geht es um Maxolution...



War vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht Sinnlos aber Halbseiden durchsichtig. Sonst dürfte so etwas  wie hier nicht passieren. 
Anmeldung von Minderjährigen auf Sexseiten.
@acdefghza
Ach so nicht be- sondern eingeschränkt.
beschränkt hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.:scherzkeks:


----------



## zitrone22 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo zusammen..auch ich bin Opfer dieser Firma geworden..soll mich auf so einer Sexseite angemeldet haben..das ist nun aber bestimmt schon 2 Jahre her.So lange zieht sich das schon hin..letzte Post von einem Inkasso aus Darmstadt hab ich im Feb. bekommen..nun vorgestern kam der nächste Brief von Anwälten aus Düsseldorf..soll über 400 € zahlen!!!:wall:Ein Mahnbescheid iss anfang des Jahres auch eingetrudelt,wo ich natürlich sofort Widerspruch eingelegt hab.Na ja,dachte die Sache hätte sich erledigt..
Könnt Ihr mir viell.nen Tip geben,was ich nun machen soll..zwecks diese Anwälte?

Danke schon mal im Voraus..
zitrone22


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



zitrone22 schrieb:


> ..nun vorgestern kam der nächste Brief von Anwälten aus Düsseldorf..soll über 400 € zahlen!!!:wall:Ein Mahnbescheid iss anfang des Jahres auch eingetrudelt,wo ich natürlich sofort Widerspruch eingelegt hab.


Nach einem (widersprochenen) Mahnbescheid  kommt als ernstzunehmendes Schreiben nur die Klage
 vor/vom  Gericht. Dies sollten Anwälte wissen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Und daraus könnte man schließen, dass die Düsseldorfer Anwälte davor zurückschrecken, vor Gericht zu ziehen. Ansonsten würden die keine Zeit verlieren.


----------



## zitrone22 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten..also meint Ihr das ich erstmal abwarten soll was sonst noch kommt?
Habe den Anwälten per Einschreiben geschrieben,um welche Forderung es sich denn genau handelt..und das ich schon mal ein Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe und das auch gegen den Ihren Brief mache..
Mal abwarten was kommt!

LG Zitrone22


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Warte halt einfach ab, was die Dir in dem Brief zurückschreiben. Vermutlich wird wieder nur gedroht, ansonsten hätten die längst Klage erhoben.
Sollte das passieren, brauchst Du Hilfe eines Anwalts.


----------



## zitrone22 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallöchen,ich bins nochmal..hatte vergessen zu erwähnen,das die in Ihrem Brief von Zwangsvollstreckung gesprochen haben..
Besteht denn dazu berechtigung?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



zitrone22 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,ich bins nochmal..hatte vergessen zu erwähnen,das die in Ihrem Brief von Zwangsvollstreckung gesprochen haben..
> Besteht denn dazu berechtigung?


Der übliche Käse   und   Drohmüll. Eine Zwangsvollstreckung gäbe es  nur *nach* einem  für die
 Nutzlosanbieter positiven Urteil und  der Verurteilte *nicht *zur Zahlung bereit wäre.
Da es das noch nie gegeben hat (und auch nicht geben wird), gibt es auch keine 
Zwangsvollstreckungen. So einfach ist das


----------



## Candice (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier. Aber ich habe auch mal eine Frage dazu und würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Und zwar wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sich bei [noparse]www.qlay.de[/noparse] eigentlich immer um einen Anbieter handelt, der mit Sexseiten in Verbindung steht???

Wenn ich das Geschehen hier so mitverfolge, kann ich mir die Antwort igentlich auch selbst herleiten, aber es wäre super, wenn mir das noch jemand genauer sagen könnte?!

Mein Anliegen ist nämlich folgendes: Ich habe die Kontoauszüge meines Freundes entdeckt und da stand drauf, dass ihm jeweils 4 mal 19,90€ im April abgezogen wurden. Als ich ihn drauf ansprach,kam er mir erst mit unzähligen Lügen, bis er schließlich meinte, dass es eine Seite war, so etwas wie uploaded, wo man alles runterladen konnte. Sprich Musik, Spiele, Filme, darunter auch Pornos. Und er brauchte wohl Musik, weil er selbst mixet am PC. Letztendlich hat er die Kontoauszüge zerrissen. Auf meine Vorurteile, dass ich gelesen, dass qlay.de immer irgendetwas mit xxx zu tun hat, meinte er, er habe sich soetwas aber ncht runtergeladen. Er versichert mir aber, dass er nichts mit Pornos oder sonstiges zu tun hatte und er versprach mir, dass er mir die Kontoauszüge auch noch einmal mitbringt. Denn wie ich las, kann man das ja eingeben und dann den Verwendungszweck daraus schlussfolgern, oder?

Wie seht ihr diese Aussagen und könnt ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten.. Es ist mir wirklich sehr wichtig.

Vielen Dank jetzt schon einmal für eure Hilfe:smile:

Liebe Grüße,

Candice


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Candice schrieb:


> Und zwar wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sich bei [noparse]www.qlay.de[/noparse] eigentlich immer um einen Anbieter handelt, der mit Sexseiten in Verbindung steht?


Nein, nicht unbedingt. Das System Qlay ist vom technischen Dienstleister, der (auch) z. B. Maxolution bedient. Die haben zwar viel Erotik im Programm aber nicht nur ausschließlich.


----------



## Candice (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Erstmal viiiiielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort))

Also könnte es also auch sein, dass es wirklich so ne Seite war, wo man alles runterladen kann??? Also Musik etc.???

Gruß, Candi


----------



## Manus88 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

als ich Heute Morgen auf mein Konto schaute sah ich eine Abbuchung von 3,99 von Qlay....
Konnte mich nicht daran erinnern, also habe ich auf dem Link in der Betreffzeile der Abbuchung geklickt und nachdem ich dort die ersten 3 Stellen meiner Kontonummer eingegeben habe, konnte ich eine Detailseite sehen.
Dort stand ein ganz anderer Kontobesitzer, die Kontonummer war mit Xen bedeckt (bis auf 1. und letzte Stelle).
Bank und BLZ stimmte überein.

Nur ist das jetzt ein Tippfehler? Nur wir kann man dann Geld bei mir abbuchen, wenn die Namen nicht übereinstimmen?

Ich habe das Geld zurück buchen lassen und der Bank ne Mail geschrieben.

Sollte ich noch was machen?


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Manus88 schrieb:


> Sollte ich noch was machen?


Schön essen gehen, nicht mehr an den Quatsch denken usw.

Die werden sich schon mit dem üblichen Kasperletheater melden
- Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire -


----------



## Manus88 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Schön essen gehen, nicht mehr an den Quatsch denken usw.
> 
> Die werden sich schon mit dem üblichen Kasperletheater melden
> - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire -



Aber die haben doch weder meinen Namen, meine Anschrift und Email Adresse.
Also melden werden die sich hoffentlich nicht.

Habe nur gelesen das es bei vielen mit 3,99 anfing und dann mit den 50 Euro weiter ging. Darauf habe ich absolut keine Lust.


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Manus88 schrieb:


> Aber die haben doch weder meinen Namen, meine Anschrift und Email Adresse.


Das weiß man heute nie mehr sicher. Denk an den aktuellen Datenklauskandel. Millionen Adressen
 sind im Umlauf, deren  Besitzer nichts davon wissen.
Das soll dir keine  Angst machen, im Gegenteil davor bewahren, einen Schreck zu kriegen, wenn
 doch irgendwas auftauchen sollte


Manus88 schrieb:


> Habe nur gelesen das es bei vielen mit 3,99 anfing und dann mit den 50 Euro weiter ging. Darauf habe ich absolut keine Lust.


Wenn eine  Forderung unberechtigt ist, ist  es wurscht wieviel jemand fordert, das gehört mit zum Kasperletheater


----------



## Manus88 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ok, habe denen aber dennoch eine Email geschrieben:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie ich soeben bemerkt habe, wurde von Ihnen ein Betrag in Höhe von 3,99€ von meinem Konto abgebucht.
> Diesen Betrag habe ich umgehend zurück buchen lassen, da ich keinerlei Leistungen ihrerseits in Anspruch genommen habe.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Manus88 schrieb:


> Ok, habe denen aber dennoch eine Email geschrieben:


Nun haben sie zumindest deine Emailadresse (und den Nachnamen? ), ob das so sinnvoll war?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.



Deine Emailadresse dürfte jetzt "verbrannt" sein, leg dir am besten gleich eine  neue zu


----------



## Manus88 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Das war ehh meine "Spamm Adresse", die ich nie nutze.
Habe da schon nicht meine echte genommen.


----------



## Manus88 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ok habe von denen die selben, nichtsagenden elektronischen Mails bekommen wir schon hier geposted. Habe die in einem Jahr nicht umgestellt.

Habe daher einfach Anzeige erstattet.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.

Da die von mir ehh keine Anschrift usw. haben und ich diese Spamm Email Konto geschlossen habe werde ich mal hoffen, von denen nie wieder was zu hören oder auf meinem Konto zu sehen.


----------



## Chris2604 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo zusammen hab ein Problem und brauche eure Hilfe . Habe bei Sixkiste.com ein Probe Abo (3-Tage) bestellt und leider nicht gesehen das ich dies Kündigen muss . Jetzt kam ein Mahnbrief per Email und ich soll 49€  bezahlen was soll ich tun hab irgendwie schiss 

Soll ich bezahlen ? 



Gruß Chris


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Chris2604 schrieb:


> Soll ich bezahlen ?


Nach dem Studium der Hilfethreads ( Links oben auf der Seite ) solltest  du 
mühelos in der Lage sein, diese Frage selber beantworten zu können.

Ein persönliche Antwort verbietet das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


----------



## Chris2604 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ja hab mir fast alles durchgelesen aber bin zu keinem ergebniss gekommen  ein Rat wäre super weiß nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Chris2604 schrieb:


> ein Rat wäre super weiß nicht was ich machen soll


Du wirst hier keine persönliche Beratung bekommen, weil es verboten ist.  
Verbraucherzentralen   oder Anwalt dürfen  dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## dinche84 (13 Februar 2009)

*2. Mahnung + Post vom Rechtsanwalt?*

Hallo,

nun, ich hatte am 08.01.09 zwei Briefe von der Firma Intrum Justitia im Briefkasten. Als ich die Briefe öffnete, blieb mir erst mal die Sprucke im Hals stecken - was ein Schock!!!! Erst dachte ich, es seie eine Verwechslung, nein die meinte aber wirklich mich. Die Forderung beträgt 1x 1.776,03 € und 1x 121,52 € - meine Anmeldung bei digitalpayment war am 18.07.2006!!!

Nach Recherche im Internet, bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen und war "froh" nicht alleine zu sein und diese Firma eine[ edit] Firma sei! Bisher habe ich nicht auf die Schreiben geantwortet, auch eine 2. Mahnung ist per Post eingegangen! Heute habe ich einen Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei ADIUVO erhalten - Forderung 1.816,75 €!!! 

Was soll ich tun, weiterhin nichts oder ein Schreiben fertig machen?
Bitte um Hilfe und HALLO zusammen:-p!

Viele Grüße 
Dinche


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Eine direkte Antwort auf die Frage: "Was soll ich tun?" wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, die wir hier aufgrund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes nicht erbringen dürfen. Im übrigen können wir das auch gar nicht, weil uns dazu die Details zu Deinem Fall gar nicht bekannt sind.

Nur allgemeine Hinweise:
Eine Forderung für Leistungen, die man niemals bestellt hatte, braucht man natürlich nicht zu bezahlen.

Wenn man doch etwas bestellt hat, dann liegt der Fall komplizierter und hängt z.B. davon ab, ob die Preisangabe und die sonstigen Vertragsbedingungen im Angebot eindeutig beschrieben waren, und ob man über sein Widerrufsrecht schriftlich belehrt wurde, und von weiteren Dingen. Das wäre dann in einem Gespräch mit einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale zu klären.


----------



## Svenmarcel (4 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de*

Ich bin auch vor kurzen auch ein Testabo,aber jetzt hat sich das Abo automatisch verlängert.In den AGB war der Hinweis darauf versteckt und jetzt bucht mann mir immer Geld von meinen Konto ab,ich habe versucht das Abo zu kündigen.habe jetzt eine Mail bekommen in der steht das ich dafür den Membership-key brauche,den ich aber nicht mehr habe.Aber sie können ihn mir erneut zusenden,wenn ich meinen Daten per Post zu ihrer Firma schicken würde.Soll ich ihnen jetzt meine Daten schicken und kann ich etwas machen das mann mir kein Geld von meinen Konto bucht?

Hier ist die Adresse der Firma:

Digitalpayment GMBH
A-3744 Stockern47

PS:Vieleicht hat jemand auch mit dieser Firma schlechte Erfahrung gemacht  und kann mir bei meinen Problem helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass wichtige Vertragsbedingungen wie z.B. die automatische Verlängerung bei Nichtkündigung auch transparent aufgeführt sein müssen. Wenn so eine wichtige Bedingung nicht auf der Anmeldeseite steht, sondern nur versteckt in den AGB, dann ist dies nach meiner Ansicht als überraschende Klausel gem. § 305 c BGB zu werten. Bei derartigen Klauseln kann der Vertrag wegen Irrtums angefochten werden.

Diese Spielchen, dass bei diesem "Unternehmen" der Testzugang nur erschwert zu kündigen ist, sind nur zu gut bekannt.

Die Kommunikation mit derartigen "Unternehmen" sollte sicherheitshalber nicht per e-Mail (<= ist hinterher nicht beweisbar!), sondern ausschließlich schriftlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein geführt werden.

Im Zweifelsfall lässt man sich am besten von der Verbraucherberatung oder von einem Anwalt beraten.


----------



## Svenmarcel (4 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Und was kann ich unternehmen das die mir nicht mehr Geld von meinen Konto abuchen Können?  Und kann ich einfach das Geld was die mir schon von meinen Konto abgebucht haben,einfach so leicht von meiner Bank zurück buchen lassen? Braucht mann wirklich ein Mempership-key und ein Abo zu kündigen,ich Glaube ja nicht denn andere Abos konnte ich auch ohne so einen Mempership-key kündigen.Ich soll dieser Firma erst einen Brief Schreiben und meine Daten angeben dann bekomme ich meinen Membership-key zu gesendet.Soll ich denen wirklich einfach so meine Daten per Brief schicken?Mir kommt das alles sehr seltsam vor.Habe hier im Forum Glaube ich schon öfters die Adresse der Firma gelesen und zwar lautet die Digitalpayment GMBH A-3744,Stockern47.Ist die Firma schon bekannt das sie nicht seriös ist.Hoffe jemand kann mir meine Fragen beantworten,denn ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass eine Lastschriftabbuchung ungerechtfertigt war, kann man den Betrag von seiner Bank wieder zurückbuchen lassen.
Die Gebühr (ca. 8-15 Euro) zahlt das abbuchende Unternehmen. Das kostet Dich also nichts. Man sollte sich nur seiner Sache sicher sein.

Dass eine Kündigung angeblich nur mit dem "Member Key" technisch möglich sein soll, ist für mein Dafürhalten Kappes und auch rechtlich nicht durchsetzbar. Wenn man nachweislich per Einschreiben mit Namen, Anschrift, am besten auch noch der Kundennummer kündigt, dann sollte jedes Unternehmen in der Lage sein, diese Kündigung auch in der Datenbank zuordnen zu können.

Man sollte aber, wie schon geschrieben, mit solchen Unternehmen nur per Einschreiben kommunizieren. Alles andere kann später bestritten werden. (Wir kennen nämlich die Pappenheimer...)
Wenn man sich aber nicht sicher ist im Aufsetzen solcher Schreiben, sollte man lieber Rechtsberatung einholen, weil man sich dabei sehr schnell durch Laienfehler damit ganz tief in die Nesseln setzen kann.


----------



## Svenmarcel (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

kann ich bei meiner Bank geantragen das ich es dieser Firma,nicht erlaube Geld von meinen Konto abzubuchen zu lassen? Denn es wäre ja dann lästig immer zur Bank gehen zu müßen und das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen.Ich bin mir sehr sicher das die Firma nicht seriös ist denn die Anschrift der Firma habe ich hier im Forum schon ein Paar mal gesehen.und andere Leute haben auch Ärger mit dieser Firma ,ich wollte einfach ein Testabo für 5 Tage abschließen und das hat Glaube ich 5 Euro gekostet.und ich konnte niergendwo lesen das das Testabo sich automatisch verlänget wenn mann es vorher nicht kündigen tut.es kann sein das es in den AGB gestanden hat,aber muß der Hinweiß nicht deutlich zu sehen sein,und zwar auf den Erstenblick?


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Svenmarcel schrieb:


> kann ich bei meiner Bank geantragen das ich es dieser Firma,nicht erlaube Geld von meinen Konto abzubuchen zu lassen? Denn es wäre ja dann lästig immer zur Bank gehen zu müßen und das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen.


Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Du musst halt immer deine Kontobewegungen im Auge behalten.

Bei vielen Banken (auch bei meiner) genügt übrigens ein Mausklick, um unliebsame Lastschriften wieder gutzuschreiben.


----------



## Svenmarcel (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Und wenn ich dann ds Geld von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lasse,was macht dann die Firma? Schreibt die mir eine Mail oder einn Brief und muß ich drauf reagieren? Vor Gericht wird die Sache ja nicht gehen,das habe ich hier ja schon gelesen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Nun, da werden Mahnbriefe kommen, auch von einer Anwaltskanzlei. 
Wenn man aber beschlossen hat, beim Nichtzahlen und Nichtreagieren zu bleiben, sollte man auch auf diese Anwaltsbriefe besser nicht antworten, bevor man als Laie einen Fehler macht. Wenn man nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann der Anwalt weiter drohen und mahnen, oder er kann den Mahnbescheid einleiten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Oder er kann klagen. Aber mit höchst unsicherem Ausgang.


----------



## Svenmarcel (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Dann werde ich Morgen zu meiner Bank gehen und mein Geld zurüchbuchen lassen,und ich werde mein Konto dann im Auge behalten.Und so bald sie mir wieder etwas abgebucht haben,lasse ich es dann wieder  zurück buchen.Auf  die Mails von der Firma  werde ich auch  nicht  mehr reagieren,dann warte ich halt bis ich Post von denen bekomme.Aber auch darauf werde ich nicht Antworten,gibt es noch ein Paar Tips die ich unbedingt beachten muß? Und wie lange werden die mir ungefähr Mahnungen Schreiben? Wenn ich auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiere werde ich doch bestimmt Post von einen Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen oder? Aber ich bin doch im Recht denn ich wolte doch nur ein Testabo und in den AGB war der Hinweiß versteckt das das Testabo sich automatisch verlängert wenn ich es vorher nicht kündigen tue.Denn ich dachte das Testabo geht nur ein Paar Tage,ist das die Masche von solchen Firmen die Leute mit einen Testabo zu ködern.Aber denn Hinweiß das es sich automatisch verlängert wenn mann nicht vorher kündigt in den AGB versteckt?


----------



## Svenmarcel (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Die Firma digitalpayment mit der ich auch Ärger, habe ist hier im Forum doch sehr bekannt.Hat jemand Tips wie mann mit denen fertig wird? es kann doch nicht angehen das ich für ein Testabo das 5 Tage gehen sollte und ich nicht wußte das es automatisch verlängert wird.Wenn mann vorher nicht kündigen tut,aber dies konnte mann nur in den AGB nachlesen,muß der Hinweis dafür nicht deutlich zusehen sein? und ich komme nur aus diesen Abo wider raus wenn ich meinen Mempershipkey habe.In habe ich aber nicht mehr ich Glaube das mit den Membershipkey ist absolut gelogen den  andere Abos konnte ich ohne Probleme sofort kündigen lassen.Jetzt weiß ich ja das ich mein Geld zurück buchen lassen kann (was ich auch machen werde),ich habe der Firma schon eine Mail geschrieben das ich mein Geld zurück buchen lasen werde.Und als Antwort habe ich erhalten das das für mich nur mehr Kosten verursachen würde,Ich werde denen nicht mehr Schreiben aber dann werde ich bestimmt Post bekommen von denen.Ich bin doch aber absolut im Recht den ich wußte ja nicht das  das Abo sich auomatisch verlängern tut (wie auch wenn der Hinweis dafür versteckt in der AGB ist).Ich hoffe jemand kann mir sagen wie ich mich Verhalten soll,denn das belastet mich doch sehr der Ärger mit der Firma.Und meine Nerven liegen auch schon blang,bin für jede Hielfe dankbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Alles, was wir dazu wissen und sagen können, steht schon oben in den Antworten. Falls das nicht reicht: bitte zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.


----------



## Svenmarcel (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ich habe heute mein Geld von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen,werde ich jetzt Mails und Briefe von der Firma bekommen?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Aber mit Sicherheit. Nun musst Du halt bei Deiner Linie bleiben.

Wenn die automatische Verlängerung des Testzugangs lediglich in den AGB aufgeführt ist, jedoch auf der Anmeldeseite nicht ersichtlich war, dann wird dies nicht Vertragsbestandteil, sondern ist eine überraschende Klausel gemäß § 305 c BGB.
Der Vertrag kann damit wegen Irrtums angefochten werden.

Mit Sicherheit wirst Du dann noch mehrere Anwaltsbriefe bekommen, weil die diese Anfechtung aller Voraussicht nach nicht akzeptieren werden (gehört bei denen zum Routinegeschäft).

Wenn man aber seinen Standpunkt bereits einmal geltend gemacht hat (Einschreiben und Rückschein), kann man weiter Droh- und Mahnschreiben ignorieren.

Falls ein Mahnbescheid kommt (was durchaus möglich ist):
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ob die dann einen Prozess riskieren würden, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn Du Deine Linie bereits festgelegt hast, solltest Du es auch auf diese wenig wahrscheinliche Wendung ankommen lassen.

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, wie schon gesagt: Anwalt oder Verbraucherberatung helfen.


----------



## Svenmarcel (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Also muß ich denen noch ein Einschreiben und einen Rückschein schicken,was genau muß ich denen den Schreiben damit ich alles richtig mache.Und was ist der Rückschein genau?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn die automatische Verlängerung des Testzugangs lediglich in den AGB aufgeführt ist, jedoch auf der Anmeldeseite nicht ersichtlich war, dann wird dies nicht Vertragsbestandteil, sondern ist eine überraschende Klausel gemäß § 305 c BGB.
> Der Vertrag kann damit wegen Irrtums angefochten werden.
> 
> Mit Sicherheit wirst Du dann noch mehrere Anwaltsbriefe bekommen, weil die diese Anfechtung aller Voraussicht nach nicht akzeptieren werden (gehört bei denen zum Routinegeschäft).


Vor vielen, vielen Jahren schrieb ein Kenner der amerikanischen Szene


> The terms and conditions usually tell the surfer that he is getting              a free or cheap trial for 3 or 7 days BUT if he doesn't cancel the              subscription before the time period expires the membership will RECUR              at 30 bucks a month until he does cancel. RECURRING BILLING is the              lifeblood of the industry, there are real concerns that the government              is going to pressure the credit card companies to outlaw it.
> Half the adult online businesses would fold up if this happened.


(_Die AGB erklären dem Nutzer üblicherweise, dass er eine kostenlose oder billige Testperiode von 3-7 Tagen bestellt, aber wenn er nicht innerhalb dieser Zeitperiode kündigt, sich die Mitgliedschaft verlängert für 30 Dollar im Monat bis er kündigt. 'wiederkehrendes Inrechnungstellen' ist der Lebensnerv der (Porno)industrie, (aber) es gibt ernsthafte Sorgen, dass die Regierung die Kreditkartenfirmen drängt, dies zu verbieten. Die Hälfte des Pornogeschäftes würde zusammenbrechen, wenn dies geschehen würde_)

Diese Diskussion ist fast 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Interessant sind hier vielleicht die folgenden Urteile:

E-Commerce: Keine automatische Verlängerung des Vertrages bei Probeabo » eRecht24.de - Internetrecht vom Rechtsanwalt, Rechtsberatung - Anwalt
AG Düsseldorf (Az.: 41 C 1538/07, Urteil vom 16.05.2007)



> Im vorliegenden Fall ging es um ein Probeabo im Internet. Bei Abschluss des Vertrages fand sich kein eindeutiger Hinweis auf die Verlängerung der Laufzeit des Vertrages. Lediglich in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) des Diensteanbieters fand sich der Hinweis auf die automatische Verlängerung des Vertrages, sofern nicht zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt eine Kündigung erfolgt. Das AG sah darin jedoch eine überraschende Klausel im Sinne des § 305c BGB. Eine solche ist rechtlich unwirksam, da derjenige der den Vertrag abschließt, nicht damit rechnen konnte und sich somit bei Vertragsschluss darüber im Unklaren war.



DRsp-Online - OLG Nürnberg vom 16.06.1998 (3 U 1479/98 )
OLG Nürnberg - Urteil vom 16.06.1998 (3 U 1479/98 )


> Kurzleitsatz:
> »Probeabonnement - Die Werbung einer Tageszeitung für ein Probeabonnement, an das sich automatisch ein Vollabonnement anschließt, wenn der Beworbene nicht die Weiterbelieferung abbestellt, verstößt gegen § 3 UWG.«


----------



## Svenmarcel (7 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Muß ich der Firma den einen Brief Schreiben(Einscheiben + Rückschein) und was muß ich dann alles in den Brief Schreiben damit ich auch ja alles richtig mache? und was genau ist ein Rückschein davon habe ich noch nir gehört.Ich habe der Firma schon ein Paar Mail geschrieben,aber ich bekomme immer nur die Gleichen Antworten von denen.Jetzt werde ich denen aber keine Mails meht Schreiben und was soll ich mit der Post von der Firma machen die ich bestimmt bekomme? Soll ich mir die Briefe aufheben als Beweiß oder kann ich die ruhig wegwerfen?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Alles weitere an Antworten an dieser Stelle wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

Es wurde Dir schon einmal angeraten, zur Verbraucherberatung oder zum Anwalt zu gehen. Wenn Du das nicht willst und lieber das Geld an die Spießgesellen abdrücken möchtest, ist es Dein Bier.

Konkrete Schriftvorlagen auf Deinen Fall bezogen dürfen wir Dir hier einfach nicht liefern. Ich bitte, das zu akzeptieren.
Kein weiterer Kommentar mehr von mir dazu.


----------



## e1067 (10 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo!!

Ich habe von Fetischkontakte.com Digital Payment. de eine Reaktivierungsmail bekommen.Habe diese Aktivierung, ohne zu überlegen angeklickt und alles ging von selbst.Es war auch nichts erwähnt, dass es Geld kostet oder so. Auf heden Fall bekam ich, danach noch eine Mail, dass sie ordnungsgemäss, dass Geld von 29,90€ von meinem Konto abgebucht haben.Ich habe denen keine Kontodaten angegeben.Habe danach das Geld zurückgebucht und habe  meine Mitgliedschaft über die Membershipkey sofort gekündigt.Ich bekam auch eine Bestätigungsmail und ich noch bis zum 6.5.09 die Seite nutzen könnte.Meine Frage: Bekomme ich von denen noch Post mit Mahnung und so.Habe auch vom Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen gebrauch gemacht.Auf eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## e1067 (24 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Geht es hier nicht mehr weiter ??

Habe bis jetzt, noch nichts von Digitalpayment gehört.Keine Mahnung usw.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ausschliessen kann man (noch) nicht ganz, dass noch was kommt.
Die Bestätigungsmail und sämtliche anderen Mails von denen würde ich auf jeden Fall aufheben.


----------



## e1067 (24 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Erst einmal, dankeschön für die Antwort.Ich  habe die Bestätigungsmail ausgedruckt und abgeheftet.Die Mails von denen, sind noch nicht gelöscht.Dann warte ich erstmal ab.Falls was kommen sollte schreibe Ich dann.


----------



## e1067 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hebe heute die Mahnung bekommen, da Ich zurückbuchen liess, soll Ich jetzt 39,50 zahlen. Habe von dem RA M.B. Hamburg die Mahnung bekommen.Habe gegen geschrieben, dass Ich die Mitgliedschaft nicht selber gemacht habe und das die Mitgliedschaft von deren nicht rechtlich ist.Habe den jetzt eine Frist bis 14.5.09 gemacht und die Sache damit einzustellen.Über eine Meinung von euch wäre Ich sehr dankabar.Bitte melden.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Wenn man seinen Standpunkt bereits einmal mehr als deutlich klargemacht hat, dann gibt es eigentlich keinen weiteren Handlungsbedarf.

Es kann allerdings sein, dass trotzdem weitere Mahnungen kommen.
Was dann?
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern und deren Inkassoschergen reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt (was sehr selten ist):
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## e1067 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Dankeschön für die Antwort.Ich habe mein Standpunkt ganz Klar beschrieben und habe die Mail sofort abgeschickt.Name und andere Persönliche Dinge habe Ich in der Mail weg gelassen.Nur die Emailadresse, die sie eh schon kennen.Maxolotion hat mir im gegenzug eine Mail geschickt, dass die Sache weiter gegeben wurde und bearbeitet wird.Muss Ich jetzt noch auf andere Mahnungen und Drohungen reagieren ?? Habe mit Anwalt gedroht und Frist für eine Rückantwort gesetzt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Weshalb habe ich in meinem Posting oben geschrieben: "Soll man überhaupt...[etc][pp]" und den blauen Link zum Anklicken da hingesetzt?


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



e1067 schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die Antwort.Ich habe mein Standpunkt ganz Klar beschrieben und habe die Mail sofort abgeschickt.


Und wozu?
Vom Vorposter und aus  diesem Forum hast du eine    Empfehlung dafür nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Er meinte sicher die Mail, die er vor einiger Zeit schon geschrieben hat (nicht heute).
Wenn die Maxoluschen danach den Maileingang bestätigt haben, dann haben die auch Kenntnis davon.
Weitere Erklärbärungen/Verlautbarungen/Erörterungen/Erläuterungen/Erleuchterungen/Erquickungen dürften daher jetzt nicht mehr nötig sein.


----------



## e1067 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ich habe eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen, dass die Sache weitergeleitet wurde und bearbeitet wird.Sie hatten mir in Ihrem Mahnung eine Frist gesetzt bis 9.5.09.Falls Ich bis dahin nicht zahlen sollte geht es weiter zum Anwalt und Inkasso und jedes weitere Schreiben 12€ mehr kostet. Können die mir was ?? Oder soll ich die 39,50 zahlen und gut ist.??


----------



## Svenmarcel (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Mahnungen per Mail bekommen,ich habe der Firma mal vor ein Wochen meine Daten geben.Damit sie mir meinen Mempershipkey schicken können denn ich nicht meht wußte,in der ersten  Mahnung war dann mein  Mempershipkey enthalten.Und ich habe dann mein Abo endlich kündigen können,ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sie meine Daten gespeichert haben.Denn auch die 2 Mahnung kamm per Mail,und in beiden drohen sie damit wenn ich nicht zahle das sie einen Anwalt einschalten werden.Ich weiß zwar das die versuchen mich damit einzuschüchtern damit ich endlich bezahle,(worauf sie lange warten können).Ich denke mir aber wenn sie meine Adresse aber doch noch vieleicht haben,hätte ich doch bestimmt schon längst Post von denen in meinen Briefkasten gehabt.Oder Schreiben diese Firmen immer erst nur die Leute per Mail an,und  schicken erst später  Briefe .Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Wir können hier nicht in die Köpfe der digitalen Feuchtbiotopbetreiber hineinsehen und wissen daher auch nicht, ob und wann eine Mahnung per Post kommt. Wenn die die Hausanschrift haben, ist es jedoch ziemlich sicher, dass früher oder später die Mahnung auch per Post zugestellt wird.

Dann muss man sich halt für einen klaren Kurs entscheiden. Wenn man sich entschieden hat, dass die Forderung unrechtmässig ist, dann sollte man auch dabei bleiben.

Die Grundsatzüberlegung bei diesen "Würgeschlangenfallen" ist die: wenn der Betreiber nicht transparent und sofort ersichtlich deutlich macht, dass ein "Testabo" automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo übergeht, und wenn das nur in den "AGB" deutlich so steht, dann ist das eine "Überraschungsklausel" gem. § 305 c BGB und damit unwirksam.
Auf so einer Basis kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande.

Wenn man diese Meinung vertritt, dann sollte man auch dabei bleiben.
Es ist dann nur die Frage, ob man auf Drohschreiben reagiert. Erfahrungsgemäß hat eine schriftliche Reaktion auf das Mahnschreiben nicht die erwünschte Folge, dass dann auf weitere Mahnungen verzichtet wird.

Was man über Inkassobüros/Inkassoanwälte wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## e1067 (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo !! Ich habe jetzt die 2 Mahnung von Maxolution bekommen.Sie wollen jetzt 51,50€ überwiesen haben.Haben mir 10 Tage Frist gegeben.Ich werde nichts an den Überweisen.Was soll ich jetzt machen??  Könnte mir einer einen Tip geben.Auf eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Wenn man sich bereits einmal in der Sache geäußert hat, dann hat man prinzipiell seine Schuldigkeit selbst dann getan, wenn man annimmt, dass hier zunächst eine wirksame "Bestellung" erfolgt ist.
Weitere Brieffreundschaften führen in solchen Fällen i.d.R. zu nichts.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es bei den Inkassodrückern dieser Würgeschlangen-Angebote so, dass die mit mehreren Droh- und Mahnschreiben eine "Weichkochtaktik" probieren.

Mahnbescheide sind hier äußerst selten (was dann zu tun ist, siehe oben in den bereits geposteten Links).

Ganz extrem selten dürften hier Prozesse sein, weil es hier i.d.R. mehrere Ansatzpunkte gibt, um solche angeblichen "Verträge" entweder zu bestreiten oder zumindest zu widerrufen.


----------



## e1067 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Danke für die Antwort.Habe mich schriftlich einmal zu geäußert und habe per Mail den geschrieben.Nur reagiert haben sie auf meine Mail nicht wirklich.Also so wie ich das verstehe, nicht mehr drauf reagieren, solange wie kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.Dieses ist aber sehr selten, da es so gut wie nie vorkam.Habe ich das richtig verstanden ??


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Jau.


----------



## Daniel22 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

ich hab heute auch plötzlich ein schreiben von dieser Inkassofirma bekommen und zwar intrum justitia.
Das ganze fing am Mittwoch an, als eine Dame anrief und meinte: "Hallo hier ist die Anwaltkanzlei xxx, es geht darum das sich bei uns eine mutter einer ihrer klassenkameraden gemeldet die Forderungen stellt in gewisser Höhe. Der Anruf kommt erst jetzt weil die schreiben die wir Ihnen geschickt haben immer wieder zurückgekommen sind". Dann fragte meine mutter nach um wenn es sich handelt (zu dem zeitpunkt war ich arbeiten), dann sagte die Frau nur, das sie das nicht verraten darf. Dann meinte die Frau nur noch, das sie das Schreiben mal zuschickt das ich mir selbst ein Bild davon machen kann. Indem moment hatten die wohl schon meine Anschrift.
Die Gesamtforderung liegt bei über 1000 euro plus 12% Zinsen entspricht 23 cent täglich.
Ich werd jetzt am Montag mal zum Anwalt gehen und fragen was der meint (Termin hab ich schon), oder ist das der falsche weg?

Freue mich über schnelle antworten!!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Anwalt ist nicht verkehrt, besonders wenn es um eine so hohe Forderung geht.
Ich würde aber warten, bis das Schreiben von der Inkassobude tatsächlich da ist.


----------



## Daniel22 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

das schreiben hab ich heute bekommen, hab ich wohl vergessen hin zu schreiben


----------



## Belphegor (19 August 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

  ich habe vor einiger Zeit auf einer „Schmuddelseite“ wieder gefunden als ich eine Spam-Mail erhalten habe und dort der Meinung war dass ich jemand erkennen würde…
  ich hätte nie gedacht dass ich selber mal so dumm sein würde!


Also spar euch bitte Kommentare wie man so doof sein kann, ich wunder mich immer noch über mich 


  Ich habe dann dort ein kleines Abo eröffnet, für drei Tage (müssten ca. 4 Euro gewesen sein).
Ansonsten stand nirgends etwas von anderen Kosten, zumindest nicht ersichtlich.

  Als ich nach kurzer Zeit merkte dass die Seite im Prinzip „leer“ war habe ich mich ausgeloggt und die Sache war für mich erledigt.

  Allerdings habe ich dann nach Wochen die erste Email bekommen bzw. meine erste „Monatsrechnung“ von knapp 50 Euro.
  Als ich dann wieder auf der Seite war musste ich verwundert feststellen dass ich immer noch Mitglied war und wollte mich schnellst möglich abmelden, allerdings kam die Mail natürlich so dass die Frist für den nächsten Monat schon abgelaufen war und ich so nochmal einen ganzen Monat „Mitglied“ sein durfte.

  Die Rechnungen habe ich fürs erst mal nicht bezahlt!
  Aber jetzt kam dann die Mahnung von den Rechtsanwälten Auer/Witte/Thiel im Auftrag von Maxolution Online Service mit einer Forderung von 211,80 Euro!

  Zudem steht in diesem Brief dass ich mit der Mandantschaft einen unbefristeten Vertrag geschlossen habe und für jeden weiteren Monat eine Vergütung zahlen müsse!

  „hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die erfolgreiche Kündigung Ihrer Membershi. Bis zum 2009-05-03 23:07:09 haben Sie noch uneingeschränkten Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich des Angebotes.“

  Außerdem wusste ich hier wirklich nicht dass sich dieses Abo verlängert und so hohe Kosten auf mich zukommen.


  Wie soll ich mich denn nun verhalten?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ein paar grundsätzliche Erläuterungen zu diesen "Würgeschlangen-Abos".


Ein Preishinweis muss sofort auffindbar sein.
Wenn ein kostenloses "Test-Abo" nach Ablauf "automatisch" in ein kostenpflichtiges "Dauerschuldverhältnis" übergeht, so muss dies als eine der "Hauptleistungspflichten" auch direkt auf der Angebots-Webseite so erläutert worden sein, sofort auffindbar und klar verständlich. Eine versteckte "Verlängerungsklausel" in den AGB reicht nicht und ist als "überraschende Klausel" gem. § 305c BGB unwirksam.
Das Angebot auf der Webseite muss hinsichtlich aller Vertragskonditionen eindeutig erläutert worden sein.
Wenn es keine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat (mit Zustellung beim Verbraucher, mindestens per e-Mail und anschließendem Ausdruck), dann hat die Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen niemals begonnen, und es existiert ein quasi unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht. Das gilt (entgegen der immer wieder geäußerten Lüge) auch dann, wenn "die Dienstleistung sofort in Anspruch genommen" wurde, wenn es vor Vertragsschluß keine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat. Die Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite oder in den "AGB" reicht nicht.
Der Anbieter ist im Streitfall in der Beweislast wegen der Angebotsdarstellung und der Zustellung der Widerrufsbelehrung.

Wenn sowohl die "Vertragsgestaltung" fraglich ist als auch die Widerrufsbelehrung fehlt, kann man zweigleisig fahren, dann bestreitet man den Vertrag und erklärt hilfsweise den Widerruf. Mehr schreibt man nicht.

Es stellt sich in diesen Fällen immer wieder die Frage, ob man mit den Anwälten halbseidener Unternehmen überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen soll.
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Aller Erfahrung nach wird man anschließend auch nicht weniger Mahnungen bekommen.
Vor Gericht trauen sich die "Betreiber" angesichts der Wackeligkeit dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" nur extrem selten.

Wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (gibt es in diesen Fällen mal, aber nicht regelmäßig):
Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen mit Einschreiben ans Gericht.
Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2009)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vor Gericht trauen sich die "Betreiber" angesichts der Wackeligkeit dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" nur extrem selten.


und sind  dazu in diesen  Fällen de facto  immer  auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## Avatar (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Is ja lustig

ich hab mich vor ein paar tagen für ein try out für EUR 3,99  - bei camflatrate.com angemeldet - wo es heist man kann das 2 tage lang ausprobieren und gut is.

Im Kleingedruckten stand, dass man innerhalb von 8 Stunden kündigen muss, damit man nicht automatisch auf das Montasabo verlängert wird.(da kommt man aber eigentich erst viel später drauf)

Als ich mich dann mit der Membershipkey kündigen wollte um nicht in die Abofalle zu geraten, funktionierte das nicht  - irgendetwas war an deren Internetseite faul (ich vermute es ist ein gemeiner Trick)- ich habe es mehrmals versucht - ohne Erfolg.

Dann habe ich mir gedacht - die Post - dauert zu lange (8h)- Fax hab ich keines - also - email -   alle Daten ordentlich eingefügt in meine Kündigung - extra ausgedruckt (weil es in AGB heisst dass die Unterschrift pflicht ist) - unterschrieben und wieder eingescannt - abgeschickt -   -   - und das alles noch innerhalb der 8 Stunden Frist.

dann heisst es aber wiederum in den AGB`s, dass man eigentlich nicht per e-mail kündigen kann, 

Also wer kein FAX hat, kann es niemals schaffen nicht ins ABO zu rutschen.

Auf meine Kündigungsmail kam eine automatische Antwort mit dem Inhalt, dass Sie noch 2 Tage in Urlaub wären und dass ich mich wenn ich Kündigen möchte, dass ja auf ihrer Internetseite machen könne. (was ja leider nicht ging)

Am Montag konnte ich endlich Anrufen - eine Dame erklärte mir, das meine Kündigung noch nicht durch sei, weil Sie noch  nicht an der Reihe ist "Die Kündigungen werden nach der Reihe abgearbeitet - und weil Ihre noch nicht dran war, rutschen sie automatisch in das Montas ABO für 49 Euro - diese werden dann in den nächsten Tagen bei Ihnen abgebucht"

ich habe noch versucht ihr zu erklären, dass es doch nicht mein Problem sei wie schnell Sie meine Post bearbeiten etc. ...

Ich habe meinem Ärger noch ein bisschen Luft gemacht und schließlich nachgegeben und aufgelegt.

- hab da jetzt eine Frage 
Ist jetzt meine e-mail Kündigung ausreichend für die ordentliche kündigung? (zumal einmal in den AGBS steht dass man mit mail kündigen kann und einmal nicht)

und sollte ich jetzt so einen wiederruf auch noch machen?

Also wenn die Abbuchen werde ich das Geld erst mal zurückholen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass dieses Spiel dann nicht ständig so hin und her geht.

Was sagt ihr zu meinem Lustigen Fall?


----------



## etienne (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo Avatar,

habe das allergleiche Problem wie du. Habe heute meine 2te Mahnung bekommen über 61,50 €. Meld dich mal per email bei mir dann können wir uns mal austauschen bzw. schauen was man machen kann.


----------



## Michael_Klemm (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo  


  Mir wird seit einigen Monaten 2mal am ende des Monats 24,90€ vom Konto abgebucht.
  Auf meinen Kontoauszug steht als Verwendungszweck „Qlay.de/1234567“. Qlay führt lediglich elektronische Lastschriften im Auftrag des jeweiligen Internet-Händlers auf. Auf meiner Qlay Seite steht das die Beträge von der Firma „customersupport.de“ im Auftrag für die Seite „Club19.de“ abgebucht wird. 
  Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere habe ich mich wirklich mal auf „Club19.de“ registriert und habe mir für 3.99€  einen „zweitätigen probekauf“ geleistet. Leider habe ich damals die AGBs die wirklich schwer zu finden waren, übersehen und habe gestern Herausgefunden das ich damit in einen „Vertrag“ bzw. „Flatrate“ gerutscht bin die 24,90€ im Monat kostet. Warum die diesen Betrag zweimal hintereinander abbuchen kann ich mir nur so erklären: Ich habe mich damals zwei mal (mit der selben Mailadresse) angemeldet weil die erste Anmeldung nicht klappte…

  Auf der Seite von Club19 steht das ich für eine Kündigung eine E-Mail an „customersupport.de“ schicken soll mit meinen Kontodaten, Anmeldedaten und irgendein „Membershipkey“, diese Daten (bis auf meine Kontodaten natürlich) habe ich nicht mehr und auf meine Kündigungsmail ohne Anmelddaten kommt nichts zurück. 

  Was kann ich machen um diesen komischen Vertrag zu kündigen?

  Ne Rückbuchung wäre natürlich nützlich aber ich kann doch nicht jeden Monat zu Bank latschen um da ne Rückbuchung durchzuführen. Außerdem kostet das auch Gebühren.

  Bitte Helft mir ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Michael_Klemm schrieb:


> Ne Rückbuchung wäre natürlich nützlich aber ich kann doch nicht jeden Monat zu Bank latschen um da ne Rückbuchung durchzuführen. Außerdem kostet das auch Gebühren.


Eine Rücklastschrift kostet Dich nichts und wenn die erst mal geplatzt ist, wird im Normalfall auch nicht mehr abgebucht.


----------



## Michael_Klemm (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Eine Rücklastschrift kostet Dich nichts und wenn die erst mal geplatzt ist, wird im Normalfall auch nicht mehr abgebucht.




Erstmal Danke für den schnellen Post und Danke für die Info.

Ich werde das denn mal am Montag erledigen und was kann ich machen wenn die weiter buchen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Michael_Klemm schrieb:


> was kann ich machen wenn die weiter buchen?


Leider nur Konto im Auge behalten und alle ungerechtfertigten Abbuchungen sofort zurückbuchen lassen. Ansonsten bliebe dir nur ein Wechsel der Kontonummer. Das wird aber nicht erforderlich sein, denn durch die Rückbuchungen werden der Ba*** [äh - den "ehrenwerten Geschäftsleuten"] derart viele Kosten draufgesattelt, dass die in Kürze wohl die Abbuchungsversuche einstellen werden.


----------



## Michael_Klemm (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Leider nur Konto im Auge behalten und alle ungerechtfertigten Abbuchungen sofort zurückbuchen lassen. Ansonsten bliebe dir nur ein Wechsel der Kontonummer. Das wird aber nicht erforderlich sein, denn durch die Rückbuchungen werden der Ba*** [äh - den "ehrenwerten Geschäftsleuten"] derart viele Kosten draufgesattelt, dass die in Kürze wohl die Abbuchungsversuche einstellen werden.




DANKE!  Ich liebe gut besuchte Foren

Sagt mal kann ich den Absender der Buchungen nicht einfach auch komplett sperren lassen?

Würde das auch Telefonisch gehen? Weill ich bin momentan Beruflich so eingeschrenkt das ich das nicht zur Bank schaffe.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Wenn man Abbuchungen seitens eines bestimmten Kontos selektiv sperren will, kostet das Gebühren. Ansonsten kann man nur alle Lastschriften blockieren, aber das dürfte nicht gewünscht sein.

Telefonisch rückholen ist so eine Sache, ob das geht, hängt davon ab, wie gut Du mit den Bankmitarbeitern bekannt bist. Manche Banken vereinbaren für solche Fälle ein spezielles Codewort, was dann am Telefon durchgesagt werden kann.


----------



## Luke18 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

halloo.. hab da mal eine frage.. ich habe mcih auch bei so einer seite angemeldet.. und jetzt will ich das kündigen aber ich brauche einen meberchipkey wo bekomme ich den denn her? oder wo steht der?

mfg Luke


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Luke18 schrieb:


> halloo.. hab da mal eine frage.. ich habe mcih auch bei so einer seite angemeldet.. und jetzt will ich das kündigen aber ich brauche einen meberchipkey wo bekomme ich den denn her? oder wo steht der?
> 
> mfg Luke


Bei deinen eMails, wenn du sie nicht gelöscht hast. Ansonsten wende dich an den Support.


----------



## Luke18 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

welche e-mails.. die ich von denen auf meine adresse bekommen habe?? 

also ganz am anfang die bestätigungen?


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Aber ja doch, welche sonst? :wall:


----------



## Luke18 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

^^ ja andere ^^

ne die hab ich nciht mehr ... :-(


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Dann wende dich an den Support.


----------



## Luke18 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

ok danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort


----------



## TonyBlandetto (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Was kann ich denn machen, wenn ich von so einem Anbieter bisher noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe? Dann ist der Vertrag noch nicht gültig, oder? ...


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Die Bestätigungsmail ist i. d. R. unerheblich, da solche Anbieter zumeist irrtümlich in der Annahme sind, dass allein das Befüllen der Datenfelder und deren Absenden schon einen gültigen Vertrag auslösen würde. Die Bestätigungsmail ist da nur der "doppelte Boden", auf den sich deren Argumentationskette versteift.


----------



## TonyBlandetto (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ja, so hätte ich noch nicht mal die Zugangsdaten...


----------



## Synapse (3 Februar 2010)

*unkündbarer Vertrag Maxolution?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich ein Probeabo bei Maxolution über 2 Tage Laufzeit bei 3,99 EUR Kosten mit automatischer Verlängerung abgeschlossen.
Die Versuche, das Abo Fristgerecht zu kündigen wurden im Falle der Online-Kündigung durch die Nicht-Existenz der versprochenen Links, im Falle der Verschickung durch Fax durch Nicht-Funktionieren der Gegenstelle verhindert.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Im Falle des für Deutschland geltenenden Widerrufsrechtes per Einschreiben-Rückschein nach Österreich behauptet Digitalpayment, daß ich die Kündigung nicht unterschrieben hätte. Was aber nicht stimmt.- Alles per Mail von Digitalpayment. Rückschein liegt vor, Kopie des versendeten Schreibens auch.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jetzt bekomme ich permanent Mahnungen, Zahlungsaufforderungen und die Androhung der Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes aus Hamburg per Mail, habe aber noch nicht einen Cent gezahlt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen oder hat jemand einen schon jetzt weitreichenderen Tip?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Herzliche Grüße aus dem Rheinland[/FONT]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Lies mal die ersten 5 und die letzten 5 Seiten im Thread.


----------



## Synapse (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal die ersten 5 und die letzten 5 Seiten im Thread.


Hallo, ich hatte diese Seiten vorher gelesen, aber keine Antwort auf Wirksamkeit der Kündigung gefunden.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Was meinst Du mit "Wirksamkeit der Kündigung"?

Eine Kündigung ist dann wirksam, wenn sie fristgemäß ausgesprochen wird, und wenn sie beweisbar zugestellt wird (Einschreiben und Rückschein wäre bei solchen "Unternehmen" besser).

Es stellt sich allerdings in diesen Fällen immer wieder die Frage, ob man mit den halbseidener Unternehmen und ihren Anwälten überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen soll.
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Aller Erfahrung nach wird man anschließend auch nicht weniger Mahnungen bekommen.
Vor Gericht trauen sich die "Betreiber" angesichts der Wackeligkeit dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" nur extremst selten (und dann verlieren sie).

Wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (gibt es in diesen Fällen nur sehr selten):
Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen mit Einschreiben ans Gericht.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Marco (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Synapse schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte diese Seiten vorher gelesen, aber keine Antwort auf Wirksamkeit der Kündigung gefunden.



Kündigungen sind einseitige Willenserklärungen. Und die Firma hat doch bestätigt die Kündigung bekommen zu haben und wenn sie meinen die sei unwirksam, soll sie es vor Gericht beweisen...

Aus guten Grund gehen diese Firmen zu 99,9% nicht vor Gericht, da die Geschäfte meist auf Sand gebaut sind.

Alles nur meine Meinung.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: unkündbarer Vertrag Maxolution?*

Du hast dir größte Mühe gegeben, die Kündigung fristgerecht los zu werden. Gescheitert ist es an den anscheinend zu hohen Anforderungen des ausländischen Anbieters. Logischer Weise ist es nun dessen Problem, dir nun den weiterführenden Vertragswille einzureden, den du ja gar nicht hattest.



Synapse schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]die Androhung der Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes aus Hamburg [/FONT]


Das wird auch so eintreten. Nur ist dieser Hamburger Anwalt (oder besser dessen Schreibbüro) eines der zahnlosesten Tieger in dem Biz. Die schreiben dich an, betteln darum dein Geld haben zu wollen mit witzigen Drohgebärden und hegen sonst keine Absicht, dir näher treten zu wollen. Falls doch, dann hast du ja noch dein Einschreiben und deine durchaus nachvollziehbare Argumentation.


----------



## TonyBlandetto (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hab jetzt die verdammten Zugangsdaten...Aber um zu kündigen benötige ich ja den Membership Key, der nirgends zu finden ist. Jetzt wollen die, dass ich den per Post beantrage. Wie kann das denn sein, wenn man sonst alles übers Internet machen kann?
Ist die dort angegebene Nummer, über die ich die Firma erreichen kann, eigentlich ne teure Hotline?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Lass doch nicht den Zirkus mit Dir veranstalten. Denen muss Dein Name, Adresse, Mailadresse reichen. Das kriegen die auch nachweislich per Einschreiben. Wenn die darüberhinaus meinen, einen intergalaktischen Klingonen-Key vom Stern Andromeda 24 oder das Lösungswort des Kreuzworträtsels aus der Zeitschrift "Frau von Welt" vom 7.4.1958 haben zu müssen, dann ist das deren Sache. Die sollen sich gehackt legen.


----------



## Synapse (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
BVewegt sich alles im Bereich des Möglichen.
Werde mir die Postings noch mal KOMPLETT durchlesen und einige Dinge herauskopieren.
Euch alles Gute!


----------



## charlie1958 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo Forum!
Hatte heute 2 Abbuchungen von besagter Firma und hab mal gegoogelt, bin so hier im Forum gelandet. Nachdem ich gelesen hab, das sowas durch den Besuch dubioser Sexseiten zustandekommen kann, hab ich mal das E-mail Konto meines 12jährigen Sohnes kontrolliert und hab eine Bestätigungsmail über eine Anmeldung bei www. sexkiste.com gefunden.Darin wurde bestätigt, das der Betrag von 118,90€ erfolgreich abgebucht worden ist. Junior hat also meine Kontodaten dort angegeben. Eigentlich hab ich den Jugendschutz am Computer für sein Benutzerkonto aktiviert, aber er hat mein Passwort rausbekommen und diesen so umgangen. Habe das Geld natürlich sofort zurückgebucht und Ihm gehörig den Kopf gewaschen. Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll?
 Danke im Vorraus Bernd.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Dein Sohn ist minderjährig, also nicht geschäftsfähig und dich trifft keine Schuld von wegen Mitstörerhaftung oder so ´nem Käse. Leute, die den Sachverhalt dem Anbieter so mitteilen, wie er ist, hatten bei Maxolution i. d. R. keine weiteren Probleme. Aber auch ohne dem - da du den SV nun kennst, könnte der Anbieter über seine Inkassoschergen rum Mahnen bis zum Nimmerleinstag. Allerdings würde ich bei meinen Kids zum sachlichen Widerstand greifen, da hier öfter auch mal eine Strafanzeige platziert wird und das würde unnötigen Ärger bedeuten.


----------



## charlie1958 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde mich also hinsetzen und Tee trinken.


----------



## octisi (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo lieben Forenmitglieder,

erstmal ein fröhliches Hallo hier in die Runde. Ich habe mich bei euch angemeldet, da ich auf meinem Kontoauszug eine Abbuchnung der hier schon oft genannten Firma "qlay" entdeckt habe. Es wurde ein Betrag von 99,90 abgebucht. Nachdem ich mit der Nummer vom Kontoauszug bei qlay geschaut habe, ist diese Zahlung für eine Premiummitgliedschaft für die Internetseite Dating.de gewesen. Das Problem ist nur, ich habe mich niemals bei der Seite angemeldet! Wie soll ich jetzt weiterverfahren??
Bin mir leider sehr unsicher in der Vorgehensweise. Was ich aber durch mitlesen herausgefunden habe, ist zuerst die Abbuchung rückgängig machen, richtig. Es trifft mich leider das 1. Mal.:unzufrieden:

Bedanke mich für eure Hilfe und verbleibe 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Markus


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



octisi schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Betrag von 99,90 abgebucht.
> 
> Wie soll ich jetzt weiterverfahren?


Hallo aber auch!

Wie in einigen Postings hier schon zu lesen ist, passiert das nicht selten. So wies ausschaut, hat womöglich irgendwer deine Kontonummer verwendet, wenn du es nicht warst. Es kam zur Lastschrift und bekanntlich kann man eine nicht genehmigte Lastschrift über seine Bank problemlos zurück ordern. Das wars!

Schreiben würde ich erst einmal nix aber ständig das Konto überwachen und immer wieder zurück buchen. Ohne Benennung von Name und Adresse kann man dem Support des Anbieters aber auch per eMail mitteilen, dass die Abbuchungen zukünftig zu unterlassen sind (eMailadresse verwenden, die sonst nicht genutzt wird oder so).


----------



## octisi (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

also habe das Geld zurücküberweisen lassen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll ich jetzt erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken, richtig?

Schönen Abend euch allen noch

Grüße

Markus


----------



## charlie1958 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo Markus!
Also bei mir ist nach der Rückbuchung nichts weiter passiert, keine Post, keine weiteren Abbuchungen, nichts. Also einfach zurücklehnen, keine e-mail oder Brief schicken oder anrufen. Du gibst denen sonst nur mehr Daten über dich.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



charlie1958 schrieb:


> Du gibst denen sonst nur mehr Daten über dich.


"Denen" klingt halt abwertend. Fakt ist, das "die" eigentlich beschi.... wurden. In vielen Fällen nutzen diejenigen, die das Problem auslösen, nicht nur fremde Kontodaten sondern auch fremde oder falsche Adress- und Nutzerdaten. Deshalb sollte man sich vorerst nur mit der Rückbuchung  begnügen. Ist aber auch der richtige Datenbestand des Kontoinhabers bei der Anmeldung verwendet worden, dann gibt es später Mahnungspost und dann kann man immer noch überlegen, ob man reagieren möchte oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde dann zwar reagieren aber es hat sich durchaus bewährt, auch mal auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu warten. Erst dann tut Aktion wieder Not.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde dann zwar reagieren aber es hat sich durchaus bewährt, auch mal auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu warten. Erst dann tut Aktion wieder Not.


Vor allem nicht bei dem Begriff  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid in Panik verfallen

Es ist auch nur Mahndrohmüll mit  23€ teurem Amtssiegel
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2010)

Übrigens, nicht überall, wo qlay drauf steht, ist auch digitalpayment/Maxolution drin! Hier schrieb zuvor der octisi:


octisi schrieb:


> ...auf meinem Kontoauszug eine Abbuchnung der hier schon oft genannten Firma "qlay" entdeckt habe.
> 
> Zahlung für eine Premiummitgliedschaft für die Internetseite _*Dating.de *_gewesen.



Qlay ist keine "Firma" sondern ein Produkt der 





> *AVICOM*
> Gesellschaft für Telekommunikation und Information mbH
> Pf.-Kraus-Str. 127f
> 56077 Koblenz
> ...


Dort heißt es:





			
				AVICOM über qlay.de schrieb:
			
		

> *QLAY  TRANSACTION  			SERVICE
> *
> Dieser Dienst führt lediglich elektronische Lastschriften im Auftrag  			des jeweiligen Internet-Händlers auf Basis der angelieferten  			Zahlungsdaten durch und kann deshalb keine weitergehenden  			Informationen, insbesondere zum Zahlungsgegenstand oder zum  			Vertragsinhalt zwischen dem Internet-Händler (Zahlungsempfänger) und  			dem Käufer (Inhaber des belasteten Kontos), bereitstellen.
> 
> ...



Dating.de nutzt (wie auch Maxolution und andere) das Zahlungssystem, ist aber ein Projekt von 





> *Telecall Services GmbH*
> Leopoldstrasse 16
> 40211 Düsseldorf
> 
> Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, HRB 49178



Wollte ich für die hiesige Recherche nur mal angemerkt haben.


----------



## octisi (23 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo alle zusammen,

heute ging die Sache dann fröhlich weiter, habe die 1. Mahnung bekommen mit einer Mahngebühr von 10 euro.
Kann mir da wirklich nichts passieren wenn ich die Mahnung ignoriere?
Habe irgendwie Bedenken..

Grüße und einen sonnigen Tag euch allen

Markus


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Es könnte Dir der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen. 

Soweit bisher bekannt ist, haben alle diejenigen, die auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert und nicht bezahlt haben, ihr Geld behalten können.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus


----------



## octisi (23 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Alles klar, 

dann hoffe ich mal das der Himmel bleibt wo er ist und das Geld ebenso.:-D

Grüße


----------



## tricks1 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

hallo leute,

so nachdem ich jetzt schon einiges über maxolution gelesen habe, bin ich auch sehr stark ins zweifeln gekommen.....
ich habe am 10.03.10 ein schreiben von einem inkassobüro aus wien bekommen mit der aufforderung ca. 430,00 zu bezahlen (inkl div. mahngebühren ect.) und falls ich dieser zahlung nicht nachgehe, eine Klage eingebracht wird. daraufhin hab ich schriftlich (telefonisch erreichte man dort keinen) um eine info gebeten um was es sich handle.
gestern bekam ich ein schreiben bzw. eine kopie über eine kaufbestätigung - homepage ht*p://w*w.hackedlivecams.com" - inkl. meiner veralteten bankdaten.
dann hab ich mir erinnert das ich vor 3 jahren (seither auch die mitgliedschaft) mal einen kurzen blick auf die besagte seite warf und ich mich eingeloggt habe, jedoch "versuch fehlgeschlagen" stand....daraufhin beließ ich es bei der sache. habe mich jetzt mal mit meiner "alten" bank kurzgeschlossen und nachgefragt ob hier abbuchungen an digitalpayment durchgeführt worden sind und siehe da, es wurden tatsächlich abbuchungen zu € 29,90 regelmäßig durchgeführt. jedoch die letzte im august 2009, denn kurze später habe ich ja bank gewechselt, daher auch jetzt ein schreiben vom inkassobüro.....

ich weiß das ich echt sehr sehr dumm war aber leider gehör ich mal zu den menschen die nieeeee die bankauszüge kontrollieren......:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:
passiert mir jetzt sicherlich nicht mehr....bzw. das geld kann man ja nicht mehr zurückholen, oder?

kann mir jemand einen rat geben? wie soll ich am besten reagieren? ich habe zumindenstens sofort die kündigung auf dieser besagten seite durchgeführt, da ich die zugangsdaten jetzt hatte. 

soll ich einen anwalt einschalten oder ist hier eh schon alles zu spät?

glg tricks


----------



## Andre222 (21 April 2010)

*Maxolution / camflatrate.com*

Hallo hatte 10.2008 auch den Testzugang von Camflatrate.com in anspruch genommen.
3 Tage für 4 euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte sie danach auch wieder vergessen bis ich per eMail eine Mahnung bekahm wo ich erfuhr das ich ein abo abgeschlossen hätte usw. mmm ok hatte versucht über den suport von der seite zu kündigen, resultat sie seien dafür nicht zuständig wenden sie sich an Maxolution, mmm Lma dachte ich mir.
Habe deren eMails ignoriert bis ich heute ein anruf von Ra Brandes bekahm , bei ihnen ist ein Abo offen von max.1500 euro wie hätten sie es gern Gerichtlich oder Ausergerichtlich, als ich denen sagte das ist reine abzocke meinte die Dame das tut nichts zur sache und widerholte sich wie möchten sie es ........   .
habe erstmal zeit geschunden das ich nicht zahlen kann .
Was mache ich jezt muss ich zahlen .


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Ein paar grundsätzliche Erläuterungen zu diesen "Würgeschlangen-Abos".


Ein Preishinweis muss sofort auffindbar sein.
Wenn ein kostenloses "Test-Abo" nach Ablauf "automatisch" in ein kostenpflichtiges "Dauerschuldverhältnis" übergeht, so muss dies als eine der "Hauptleistungspflichten" auch direkt auf der Angebots-Webseite so erläutert worden sein, sofort auffindbar und klar verständlich. Eine versteckte "Verlängerungsklausel" in den AGB reicht nicht und ist als "überraschende Klausel" gem. § 305c BGB unwirksam.
Das Angebot auf der Webseite muss hinsichtlich aller Vertragskonditionen eindeutig erläutert worden sein.
Wenn es keine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat (mit Zustellung beim Verbraucher, mindestens per e-Mail und anschließendem Ausdruck), dann hat die Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen niemals begonnen, und es existiert ein quasi unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht. Das gilt (entgegen der immer wieder geäußerten Lüge) auch dann, wenn "die Dienstleistung sofort in Anspruch genommen" wurde, wenn es vor Vertragsschluß keine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat. Die Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite oder in den "AGB" reicht nicht.
Der Anbieter ist im Streitfall in der Beweislast wegen der Angebotsdarstellung und der Zustellung der Widerrufsbelehrung.

Wenn sowohl die "Vertragsgestaltung" fraglich ist als auch die Widerrufsbelehrung fehlt, kann man zweigleisig fahren, dann bestreitet man den Vertrag und erklärt hilfsweise den Widerruf. Mehr schreibt man nicht.

Es stellt sich in diesen Fällen immer wieder die Frage, ob man mit den Anwälten halbseidener Unternehmen überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen soll.
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Aller Erfahrung nach wird man anschließend auch nicht weniger Mahnungen bekommen.
Vor Gericht trauen sich die "Betreiber" angesichts der Wackeligkeit dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" nur extrem selten.

Wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (gibt es in diesen Fällen mal, aber nicht regelmäßig):
Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen mit Einschreiben ans Gericht.
Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo,

nun möchte ich auch meine Frust über diese ganze Abzockerbande erzählen. Seit 2009 erhalte ich Mahnbriefe der Firma Intrum Justina über 2 Forderungen (Stand derzeit 1. ca. 150,00 EUR / 2. ca. 2.000,00 EUR). Ich soll im Jahr 2006 ein Abo bei Digitalpaymang abgeschlossen haben, jedoch bin ich mir nicht bewusst, jemals dieses Abo gebucht zu haben.

Nun, ich habe nie auf die Mahnbriefe reagiert (hatte mich hier ein wenig schlau gemacht), außerdem erhielt ich keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. 

Bis vor einem Monat geriet die ganze Sache auch in Vergessenheit - bis ich versucht habe eine Kredit bei meiner Hausbank zu beantragen. Ich habe keinerlei Speicherungen bei der Schufa sondern eine Speicherung bei der Firma: *Infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH.

*Hier besteht ein Eintrag zum Inkasso-Mahnverfahren durch die Firma Schimmelpfeng (gleiche Anschrift wie Intrum Justina). Da mir das jetzt alles zu bunt wird, habe ich einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet und hoffe nun auf Klärung. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Gerne berichte ich weiterhin wie alles ausgeht.Liebe Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Du kannst den widerrechtlichen Schufa-Eintrag notfalls per einstweiliger Verfügung entfernen lassen.

Der Eintrag ist ganz klar widerrechtlich erfolgt. Die Forderung, selbst wenn sie begründet wäre, ist längst verjährt. Bei einer längst verjährten Forderung kann ein Inkassobüro das "berechtigte Interesse" an einem Eintrag in Schuldnerverzeichnisse gemäß § 28a BDSG wohl nicht geltend machen.

Ich würde denen so richtig saures reinwürgen und auch auf Schadenersatz aus § 824 BGB klagen (widerrechtliche Kreditgefährdung).

Man muss, nein: man darf sich von diesen Inkassokötern nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

ich habe keine Eintragung bei der Schufa sondern bei der *arvato infoscore GmbH bzw. informa consumer data gmbh.

In meiner Schufa findet sich dazu keinerlei Eintragung bzw. habe ich keine negative Schufa.

Ich werde nun abwarten, was der Anwalt sagt.

*


----------



## Goblin (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



> *Ich werde nun abwarten, was der Anwalt sagt*


 
Wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie Antiscammer. Warum viele wegen jedem Pups zum Anwalt rennen müssen ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

HALLO - wenn ich das selber regeln könnte, würde ich das tun! Ich werde die Forderung sicher nicht zahlen und da ich die Eintragung löschen lassen will, muss ich ja was unternehmen, oder?? Was rätst du mir denn??


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



dinche84 schrieb:


> HALLO - wenn ich das selber regeln könnte, würde ich das tun! Ich werde die Forderung sicher nicht zahlen und da ich die Eintragung löschen lassen will, muss ich ja was unternehmen, oder?? Was rätst du mir denn??


Der Weg über einen Anwalt ist meines Erachtens in deinem Fall durchaus das richtige. Wie Antiscammer bereits ausführte, würde ich denen so richtig saures reinwürgen und auch auf Schadenersatz aus § 824 BGB klagen (widerrechtliche Kreditgefährdung). Das ist eine Unverschämtheit, die sich dieser Butzen leistete.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Die Arvato infoscore ist IMHO eine ähnliche Schuldnerauskunftsdatenbank, wie die Schufa. Die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen über die Zulässigkeit eines Eintrags dort entsprechen denen bezüglich der Schufa. Maßgeblich sind die Bestimmungen des § 28a BDSG.

Bei zweimaliger Mahnung sowie Nichtreaktion des Schuldners kann ein Inkassobüro den Schuldner bei einer Auskunftsdatenbank eintragen - aber nur dann, wenn die Voraussetzungen über das "berechtigte Interesse" vorliegen. 

Trotz Nichtreaktion dürften diese Voraussetzungen bei einer längst verjährten Forderung unstreitig nicht vorliegen. Ansonsten könnte jedes Inkassobüro wegen Forderungen aus der Zeit der Reichsgründung 1871 die Ur-Ur-Erbschuldner bei Auskunfteien einmelden. Irgendwo kann es das nicht ganz sein.


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Die Forderung ist vom Juli 2006 - die Mahnung von intrum justitia sind aber 2009 eingegangen, somit könnte ich mit der Verjährung pech haben. Jedoch habe ich keinen Vertrag im Internet abgeschlossen und bin mir auch keiner Schuld bewusst, hier handelt es sich 100%ig um irgendeine Internetfalle!

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich da raus komme!


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



dinche84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich da raus komme!


Wieso das, du bist doch gar nicht richtig drin! Der österreichische Anbieter oder das Inkasso oder irgendwelche Anwälte der Gegenseite müssten nachhaltig beweisen können, dass du es warst, der/die sich angemeldet hatte. Bei einer Anmeldung aus 2006 geht das aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

ja da hast du recht, nur wie kann ich den Eintarg bei informa consumer data löschen?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Den kannst nicht Du löschen, sondern Du kannst die Löschung wegen Streitigkeit der Forderung beantragen bzw. Deinen Anwalt drauf ansetzen.


----------



## dinche84 (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

ok, vielen Dank für die Hilfe, dann werde ich noch Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt halten...


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (13 März 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

kann ich auch nicht verstehen, wenn Du einen teueren Anwalt nimmst, kannste ja gleich bezahlen. So ein Quatsch.Ruhe bewahren, nicht immer gleich in die Hose sch....Im Internet gibt es zu jeder Frage eine stichhaltige Antwort in Form von Gesetzen und Erläuterungen, und notfalls günstigen Intenetanwalt. Was hier in solchen Foren steht ist häufig sehr viel Müll von Menschen mit Halbwissen und zu viel Zeit.Jede Auskunftei kannst Du selbst anschreiben, die müssen Dir als betroffene Person detailiert Auskunft geben; bei unberechtigten Einträgen Widersprichst Du, dann müssen die diese Nachprüfen! Ansonsten alles schriftlich, niemals irgend etwas telefonisch oder gar SMS. Die beste Schriftform ist ein Fax, da man sofort eine Empfangsbestätigung mit dem Text erhält - billiger und besser als Einschreiben mit RS; denn Du könntest ja auch einen leeren Brief versandt haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Was hier in solchen Foren steht ist häufig sehr viel Müll von Menschen mit Halbwissen und zu viel Zeit.


Zu viel Zeit hast du heute offensichtlich hier.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Die beste Schriftform ist ein Fax, da man sofort eine Empfangsbestätigung mit dem Text erhält



Das ist aber vom Fax abhängig.


----------



## wolle111 (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo! ... vllt. kann mir hier jemand helfen ... ich habe mich im August 2010 bei *Deinfickdate.de* angemeldet und dort ein Jahresabo gebucht ... mir wurde der Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht ... soweit alles i. O. ... da ich aber die Seite eigentlich nie gebraucht habe bzw. mich eher wegen Neugierde dort angemeldet habe, wollte ich meine Mitgliedschaft jetzt vorzeitig beenden bzw. meinen Account deaktivieren ... bin auf die Seite wo das bei Deinfickdate.de gehen soll und wollte mich löschen lassen ... es kam folgendes:

*"Du hast eine aktive Premiumitgliedschaft, die zunächst gekündigt werden muss. Deswegen kann Dein Account nicht deakiviert werden"*

ok, dann halt meine Premiummitgliedschaft kündigen ... da kam das Feld für die Kündigung ... jetzt kommt es ... da solle ich eine sogenannte "*Membershipkay*" angeben ... ich dachte erst meinen Benutzernamen ... ne, ist es nicht ... dann habe ich denn Support angerufen und siehe da, es handelt sich hierbei um die Fa. *Digital Payment* aus Österreich ... sollte ja hier bekannt sein ... die sagten mir, ich hätte damals bei der Anmeldung bzw. bei der Begrüßungsmail eine sogenannte *Membershipkay* erhalten ... diese müßte ich im I.-net-Kündigungsformular eingeben ... habe aber leider die Begrüßungsmail gelöscht und kann auch wirklich nicht sagen, ob diese sogenannte Membershipkay jemals dort darin gestanden hat ... sie sagte mir am Telefon, sie brauche unbedingt von mir schriftlich (per Brief oder Fax) eine Anfrage für die Membershipkay ... ich sagte erst, sie können diese mir doch nach meiner hinterlegten e.mail-Adresse schicken ... nein nein, das ginge nicht ... nur schriftlich ... habe nun ein Schreiben aufgesetzt mit meinem Benutzernamen, e.-mail-Adresse und nur meinen Namen ... genau das stand auch bei Ihr im Computer und ich solle mir keine sorgen machen, sobald Sie mein Schreiben hätte würde Sie mir das so Membershipkay per e.mail zuschicken und ich könnte ganz normal über Deinfickdate.de meine Premiumitgliedschaft kündigen und anschließend meinen Account ... habe bei meinen Brief keine Absenderadresse angegeben ... 

kommt mir ehrlich gesagt etwas spanisch vor ... wohlmöglich verschwindet mein Brief gleich im Müll ... was kann ich tun ... wollte eigentlich anonym bleiben ... oder haben die außer meine Bankdaten, Name auch meine Adresse? ... überlege als nächstes an Digital Payment eine Kündigung meines Premiumsvertrages zuschicken und auf eine Löschung meines Account zu bestehen ... aber dann müßte ich bei einem Einschreiben meine Adresse angeben ... aber wenn ich hier so lese, sollen schon so manche bei der Fa. Digital Payment gekündigt haben und trotzdem wurde der Betrag weiterhin abgebucht bzw. Inkasobriefe kamen ins Haus ... überlege auch einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten ... sollte von denen keine Kündigungsbestätigung kommen ... 

kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben was ich machen soll? 

Danke und schöne Grüße wolle111


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Also, die Firma ist nicht Digitalpayment sondern die Maxoution GmbH. Digitalpayment macht nur die Buchungen. Spanisch ist in deiner Sache erher nichts, das läuft meinem Erachten nach korrekt ab. Da könnt ja jeder kommen und versuchen einen Account zu deaktivieren/kündigen - das muss schon nachvollziehbar alles ablaufen.



wolle111 schrieb:


> ... da ich aber die Seite eigentlich nie gebraucht habe bzw. mich eher wegen Neugierde dort angemeldet habe, wollte ich meine Mitgliedschaft jetzt vorzeitig beenden



...das dürfte wohl kaum ein Grund sein, mal so eben eine bestehende Mitgliedschaft vor Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit zu beenden. Lies dir dazu doch noch einmal die AGB des Anbieters durch, deren Kenntnisnahme du bei der Anmeldung ja schon bestätigt hattest.

_Beispiel: versuche mal ein Autoleasing vorzeitig zu beenden, nur weil man dir den Schein gezwickt hat ... _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*



wolle111 schrieb:


> kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben was ich machen soll?


Schau mal in die AGB, wer überhaupt Vertragspartner ist. Dort ist übrigens auch eine Faxnummer angegeben, an die man die Kündigung richten kann und für die man den Key nicht benötigt. Die AGB enthalten ohnehin ein paar ganz seltsame Pferdefüße.
Ansonsten kannst Du nichts weiter tun, als die Firma zur Löschung Deines Profils und Deiner Daten aufzufordern.

Inwieweit die dem nachkommen, ist dann auch so eine Sache. Schließlich sitzen die nicht in Deutschland und haben Deine Daten ja mindestens an den Bezahldienstleister weitergegeben...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Das Herumgekaspere mit diesen angeblichen "Membership-Keys", die nirgends auffindbar sind, ist bei diesen Würgeschlangen-Porno-Anbietern hinlänglich bekannt. 

Auf dieses alberne Spiel muss man sich jedoch nicht einlassen.

Eine Kündigung ist eine Kündigung und muss vom Dienstleister akzeptiert werden, solange sie fristgemäß zum Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit erfolgt. Das Erfordernis der Zusendung eines irgendwie gearteten "Membership-Keys" ist Blödsinn. Der Dienstleister hat die Kündigung unter der Angabe der persönlichen Daten zu akzeptieren. Er hat die persönlichen Daten in seiner Datenbank vorliegen. Schließlich schafft er es ja auch erfolgreich, bei Nichtzahlung Mahnungen an die Betroffenen zuzustellen, auch ohne dass diese ihm hierfür erst den "Membership-Key" :scherzkeks: nennen müssen. 
Das ist reines Affentheater.

Maßgeblich ist nur, dass man die Kündigung zum Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit fristgemäß zustellt, z.B. per Fax mit Ausdruck des Sendeprotokolls. Bitte nicht per e-Mail.

Sollte danach noch Geld abgebucht werden, so lässt man es von seiner Bank mit "Widerspruch" zurückbuchen, und basta.

Die voraussichtlich bald eingehenden bösen Anwaltsbriefe darf man geflissentlich ignorieren. Nach hier vorliegendem Kenntnisstand wird von den Anbietern nicht geklagt. Es gäbe ohnehin keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Insgesamt stellt sich aber auch oft die Frage, ob überhaupt jemals ein wirksamer, kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande gekommen war. Bei manchen dieser Würgeschlangen-Porno-Fallen ist das nicht der Fall.

Zu prüfen ist:


Gab es eine nachweisbare Bestellung über ein Double-Opt-In-Verfahren, d.h. mit Aktivierung des Zugangs erst nach Klick auf den Link in einer Bestätigungs-e-Mail?
Gab es eine sofort erkennbare Preisauszeichnung?
Gab es eine transparente Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots sowie der Zahlungsmodalitäten vor Vertragsschluss?
Wurde auf die Tatsache, dass das Testabo nach Ablauf in ein teures Dauerabo übergeht, sofort erkennbar und deutlich (und zwar nicht nur in den albernen "AGB"...) hingewiesen?
Wurde dem Verbraucher nachweislich eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt, und zwar mindestens per e-Mail (mit Ausdruck am PC oder dauerhafter Speicherung am PC)? Hierfür ist der "Dienstleister" im Streitfall in der Beweispflicht. Kann er den Beweis nicht führen, hat die Widerrufsfrist nie begonnen, und der Verbraucher kann auch Jahre nach dem "Vertragsschluss" noch den Widerruf erklären, und zwar fristlos - im Unterschied zur Kündigung.

Wenn der Dienstleister auch nur in einem einzigen der o.a. Punkte ein Problem hat, dann wird er vor Gericht keine Zahlungsansprüche geltend machen können. Was auch der Grund dafür sein dürfte, dass in diesen Fällen keine Gerichtsverfahren bekannt geworden sind.

Wenn man zu dem Ergebnis gelangt ist, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag wegen des Verstosses gegen Transparenzverpflichtungen niemals existiert hat, oder dass der Vertrag wegen fehlender oder unwirksamer Widerrufsbelehrung widerrufen werden kann, so hat man als Verbraucher das Recht, die weitere Zahlung mit sofortiger Wirkung zu verweigern sowie die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und Einigungsmangels und hilfsweise den Widerruf zu erklären. Ggf. hilft hierbei die Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt.


----------



## wolle111 (10 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

Hallo @ All! ...

erst einmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN für die schnellen Antworten ... denke auch das bei mir bisher alles korrekt abläuft ... warten wir mal ab ... hoffe auf eine baldige Antwort von Digital-Payment in Sachen Membershipkey ... 

schöne Grüße wolle111


----------



## wolle111 (13 April 2011)

*AW: Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)*

wow, habe gestern schon meine Membershipkey per e.mail bekommen ... heute morgen gleich gekündigt und kurze Zeit später gleich die Kündigungsbestätigung per e.mail erhalten ... 

schöne Grüße - wolle111 -


----------



## chax (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo, zusammen!

Von meinem Konto wurden mitte letzten Jahres auch beträge von digital Payment abgebucht (angeblich soll ich mich auf der Seite sexkiste.com angemeldet haben, wovon ich jedoch nichts weiß...). als mir das auffiel, habe ich diese Beträge (insgesamt ca. 200€) zurückbuchen lassen. Heute habe ich dann einen Brief von einer Münchener Anwaltskanzlei bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von insgesamt ca. 520€ (Ausstehende Zahlungen, Mahngebühr, Bankspesen und Anwaltsgebühren) erhalten. Ich werde morgen sofort schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen und um einen Beweis der Richtigkeit der Forderungen bitten.

Muss ich jetzt Angst vor irgendwelchen gerichtlichen konsequenzen haben?? Da ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe, wäre das ggf. teuer.

Ich wäre dankbar für tipps eurerseits, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll und was mich ggf. noch erwartet.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!!

LG
chax


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

Bemühe doch mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum mit dem Namen der Kanzlei ...
Ich möchte wetten Du findest mehrere Threads dazu und ich wette weiter daß die Kanzlei aus drei Namen besteht wobei der erste mit "A" beginnt.
Wenn das so ist dann:



> Ich werde morgen sofort schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen und um einen Beweis der Richtigkeit der Forderungen bitten.


Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?




> Muss ich jetzt Angst vor irgendwelchen gerichtlichen konsequenzen haben??


Nö, erst wenn die Hölle zufriert und am Südpol Bananen wachsen




> Ich wäre dankbar für tipps eurerseits, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll


Suchfunktion bemühen (siehe oben)
Lesen
Wohlfühlgetränk holen und genießen




> und was mich ggf. noch erwartet.


Das hier >>> Das Kalletaler Dreieck

Desweiteren empfehle ich die Links hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## chax (27 Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Gammalpha (24 September 2014)

Sorry das ich Threadnekromantie betreibe, aber ich habe jetzt auch ein Problem mit Digitalpayment, Maxsolution wegen Deinsexdate.de.
Dort habe ich das Probeabo abgeschlossen. Komischerweise lief es weiter und dann wurden mir auch noch 39,90 via Clickandbuy abgezogen. Jetzt schon zum zweiten mal obwohl ich bereits innerhalb der 14 Tage gekündigt hab.
Angeblich soll mein Abo bei denen bis Januar 2015 laufen. 
Nun bin ich am Überlegen wie ich wieder mein Geld zurückbekomme. Zum einen wollte ich nicht das es weiterläuft und zum anderen bin ich davon ausgegangen das es automatisch ausläuft. 
Das war dumm von mir aber hey, ich dachte es gibt auch ehrliche Anbieter bei sowas. 

Hat irgendjemand einen Rat für mich?
Gekündigt habe ich es. Mit Clickandbuy muss ich mich auch rumschlagen weil sie auch sagen das es bis 2015 läuft. 
Ich fühle mich verarscht und allein in der Sache. 

Weiß jemand rat? 

Die von Clickandbuy konnten mir auch nicht helfen da sie ja nur die Zwischenmänner sind.


----------



## BenTigger (24 September 2014)

1. für eine Threadnekromantie gehörst du noch zu den aktuellen Usern, es gibt User, die noch älteres Essen aufwärmen 

2. Abbuchung von wo? Konto oder Tel.Rechnung? ( wg. unterschiedlichen vorgehensweisen...)


----------



## Gammalpha (24 September 2014)

Von meinem Konto. 
Jetzt wollten sie mir zwar 38,57 € auf mein Konto zurück überweisen doch nur wenn ich ihnen im Gegenzug meine IBAN und BIC gebe. 
Da ich aber auch hier schon schlechtes darüber gelesen hatte, habe ich es natürlich nicht gemacht bzw. weigere mich und habe ihnen auch geschrieben das sie einfach die Clickandbuy Aufträge stornieren sollen. Was man ja als Auftraggeber machen kann. Als Kunde nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (24 September 2014)

Dann geh einfach zur Bank und sage denen, dass es ohne deine Genehmigung abgebucht wurde.
Wenn du denen keinen Lastschriftauftrag (Genehmigung für eine monatliche Abbuchung, die du schriftlich dem Abbucher geben musst) gegeben hast, dann hast du 13 Monate Zeit.
Ansonsten 6 (oder waren es 8?) Wochen.
Deine Bank storniert dann die Lastschrift und du hast das Geld wieder.
Aber sei dir sicher, dass du nachweisen kannst, dass du innerhalb der 14 Tage gekündigt hast und somit kein Vertrag existiert, 
da dir sonst die Rückbuchungsgebühren in Rechnung gestellt werden können, wenn doch ein gültiger Vertrag existiert.


----------



## Gammalpha (24 September 2014)

Ich denke das dürfte der Fall sein.
Die Bestätigung kam zum 21.8.14., Gekündigt hatte ich schon zum 19. und 21.8.14 in zwei Widerrufen an die revocation adresse von Deinsexdate.de die ja von Maxsolution unterhalten wird.
Meh, dann sperrt mir halt Clickandbuy das Konto und droht mir mit dem Mahnanwalt. Darauf hab ich keine Lust. Auch sagen sie ja das sie es nur der Auftraggeber (also Maxsolution, Digitalpayment oder wer auch immer kündigen kann).


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dann geh einfach zur Bank und sage denen, dass es ohne deine Genehmigung abgebucht wurde.


Vorsicht und genau lesen:


BenTigger schrieb:


> Deine Bank storniert dann die Lastschrift und du hast das Geld wieder. Aber sei dir sicher, dass du nachweisen kannst, dass du innerhalb der 14 Tage gekündigt hast und somit kein Vertrag existiert, da dir sonst die Rückbuchungsgebühren in Rechnung gestellt werden können, wenn doch ein gültiger Vertrag existiert.





Gammalpha schrieb:


> Jetzt wollten sie mir zwar 38,57 € auf mein Konto zurück überweisen doch nur wenn ich ihnen im Gegenzug meine IBAN und BIC gebe.


Das ist richtig, denn abgebucht wurde über das Zahlungssystem Digitalpayment, das natürlich zur Maxoution gehört. C&B (eine Tochter der T-Com) hat die Bankdaten nicht zur Verfügung, kann aber direkt ins Forderungsmanagement eingreifen.

Hast du einen Nachweis darüber, dass tatsächlich während der Testphase gekündigt wurde? Also eine Bestätigung von Maxolution?

Mit dem Support dort kann man übrigens ordentlich kommunizieren. Die sind so groß in dem Biz, dass die ihr Geschäft nach meinem dafürhalten heute recht anständig machen.


----------



## Gammalpha (24 September 2014)

Das nicht. Da ich dachte das es ausreicht wenn es auf den großen Vertrag hinausläuft diesem zu Widersprechen. 
Hier mal die kurze Zeitlinie.
Zum 17.8. hatte ich angemeldet und die 2 Probetage bekommen. Zum 19.8. bekam ich erst den Vertrag mit seinen windigen AGBs. Zum 21. und 23. hatte ich bereits meinen Widerspruch zu Maxsolution geschickt. Zum 25.8.14 bekam ich die Kündigung zum 21.1.15 von der revocation adresse.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (25 September 2014)

Gammalpha schrieb:


> Zum 21. und 23. hatte ich bereits meinen Widerspruch zu Maxsolution geschickt. Zum 25.8.14 bekam ich die Kündigung zum 21.1.15 von der revocation adresse.



Den Widerspruch hast Du denke ich per Email gemacht. Sieh doch mal in Deine Ordner besonders in den " Sent" - Ordner. Da landen nämlich alle Emails die Du verschickt hast.

Und wenn ich nachweisen kann, das ich rechtzeitig den Widerspruch abgeschickt habe, dann hole ich mir mein Geld gegebenenfalls auch per Rücklastschrift zurück. Und wenn der Anbieter mir 1.000 Inkassobutzen und Anwälte auf den Hals schickt, ( ist ja auch das Geld des Anbieters was er damit aus dem Fenster wirft ) wäre mir das egal, denn ich bin im Recht, Punkt aus.


----------



## Gammalpha (25 September 2014)

Den Ausgedruckten hab ich zum 20. per Brief geschickt. Per Mail zum 22.8.
Positiv ist immerhin das sich jetzt auch C&B der Sache annimmt da ich ihnen auch die Mails zugeschickt hab mit den beiden Widerrufen. Ein Video hab ich auch noch vorbereitet mit den ganzen Schreiben von Digitalpayment, etc. 
Je mehr Fläche das ganze bekommt umso mehr schaden sie sich selber. Und den umliegenden Geschäftspartnern auch.


----------



## ddavid23 (26 Januar 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je dois enlever mon compte bancaire avec "digitalpayment.de" Non, je connais cet endroit. Après avoir parlé avec les emails. On m'a dit que je étais sur un site pour adultes. Je bloque le transfert de prêt avec ma banque. Je ai une copie de mes e.mails et e.mails cette société .Dans Janvier, je compris comment supprimer le compte. Ils me ont demandé de payer à Avril. Je paie pour être tranquille. Mais aujourd'hui, je ai reçu une lettre de rappel et plus de taxes. Je vais à la police. Ils me ont dit d'attendre, venez avec les copies et les voir, quand je ai les papiers.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2015)

Attendez, ne rien faire et de boire du bon café. Les tricheurs ne seront pas aller au tribunal. Il n'y a aucune obligation d'avoir à répondre à l'absurdité.

Les tricheurs écrivent 27, 28, 29, ... 1238 rappels. Ce ne est pas intéressé. Le papier est patient. Très patient.
Jusqu'au dernier jour, lorsque cela est nécessaire.

Le ciel ne tombera pas sur la tête.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Januar 2015)

what did he say?


----------



## ddavid23 (27 Januar 2015)

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe auf mein Bankkonto mit " digitalpayment.de " Nein, ich kenne diesen Ort zu entfernen. Nach dem Gespräch mit E-Mails. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich auf eine Seite für Erwachsene . Ich blockieren die Übertragung von Darlehen mit meiner Bank . Ich habe eine Kopie meiner e.mails und e.mails dieses Unternehmen .Im Januar habe ich herausgefunden , wie man das Konto zu löschen. Sie baten mich, bis April zu zahlen. Ich zahle , ruhig zu sein . Aber heute habe ich eine Mahnung und Steuern. Ich gehe zur Polizei. Sie sagten mir, zu warten , kommen Sie mit Kopien und sehen , wenn ich die Papiere .


----------



## BenTigger (27 Januar 2015)

what did he say?
Google Translator?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2015)

Voila, der Google-Translater ist nicht immer perfekt.



> Ils me ont demandé...


Auf Deutsch eigentlich: "Sie haben gefordert", nicht: "gebeten".

Aber egal. Wie auch immer. Fordern können sie viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Tatsache ist nur: sie werden nichts bekommen. Das gefällt denen zwar nicht, aber es ist so.
Das Leben ist hart.

N'a pas d'importance. En attendant. Ils peuvent exiger chaque samedi un poulet rôti et tout le dimanches le journal au lit, quand le jour est long. Le fait est: ils ne auront rien. Ils n'aiment pas, mais c'est ainsi.
C'est la vie, cruellement, souvent.


----------



## tom0401 (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe/bin glaub ich ein ganz außergewöhnlicher Fall...
Laut Auskunft von digitalpayment hatte ich im Jahr 2004 etwas gebucht und bezahlt, das stimmt auch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ich habe ein Mailadresse hinterlegt die ich vor 10 Jahren kurzfristig genutzt habe und die keinen Bezug zu meinem Namen hat. Von 2004 bis 20.1.2015 habe ich nichts von digitalpayment gehört, dann die erste Abbuchung von € 1,90 und vorgestern eine weitere von € 24,90.
Ich bin der Sache nachgegeangen und soll über die Mailadresse (bei der ich schon seit Jahren nicht eingeloggt war) ein Sonderangebot genutzt haben, ich soll in der Mail auf einen Link geklickt haben und wurde in der Mail über alle rechtlichen Aspekte belehrt...
Die Mailadresse war bei gmx freemail, dort werden Adressen nach 6 Monaten Inaktivität gelöscht soweit ich weiß. Jetzt besteht diese Adresse wieder und wird von irgendjemanden genutzt, von mir nicht...
Ich habe gestern ein Fax mit dem Sachverhalt an digitalpayment geschickt und vorsichtshalber den zu Unrecht auf mich lautenden Vertrag gekündigt, das haben sie akzeptiert, die Kündigung ist allerdings erst Mitte April, das heißt ich müsste noch 2 mal € 24,90 bezahlen und hätte insgesamte Kosten von € 76,60.
Natürlich ist der Vertrag nicht rechtswirksam zu Stande gekommen, aber was soll ich jetzt weiter tun? Einfach rückbuchen lassen von der Bank. Keinesfalls will ich wegen € 76,60 ein Gerichtsverfahren! Was ist wenn gmx zu demjetzigen Inhaber des Accounts nichts sagen kann und ich nicht beweisen kann, dass ich diese Mail nie erhalten habe? Dann würd ich allenfalls ein Kostenrisiko von sicher € 1.000,- oder mehr eingehen!

Danke für eure Meinungen, vielleicht hatte ja schon mal jemand das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2015)

Wenn Du es nicht warst solltest Du wissen was zu tun ist. Ich jedenfalls zahle nichts was ich nicht bestellt habe.
Wenn Dir das  Risiko zu groß ist bezahle die Forderung.
Andere Alternativen hast Du nicht und Du wirst hier auch niemand finder der Dir diese Entscheidung abnimmt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2015)

tom0401 schrieb:


> ...und vorsichtshalber den zu Unrecht auf mich lautenden Vertrag gekündigt, das haben sie akzeptiert, die Kündigung ist allerdings erst Mitte April, das heißt ich müsste noch 2 mal € 24,90 bezahlen und hätte insgesamte Kosten von € 76,60.
> Natürlich ist der Vertrag nicht rechtswirksam zu Stande gekommen, aber was soll ich jetzt weiter tun? Einfach rückbuchen lassen von der Bank. Keinesfalls will ich wegen € 76,60 ein Gerichtsverfahren!



Überhaupt gar nichts "musst" Du. Es gibt keinen wirksamen Vertrag, also gibt es da auch nichts zu bezahlen, weder bis April noch bis Weihnachten noch bis Pflaumenpfingsten. Und es gibt da auch gar nichts zu "kündigen". 



tom0401 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn gmx zu demjetzigen Inhaber des Accounts nichts sagen kann und ich nicht beweisen kann, dass ich diese Mail nie erhalten habe? Dann würd ich allenfalls ein Kostenrisiko von sicher € 1.000,- oder mehr eingehen!



Du denkst logisch falsch herum.

Es ist im Streitfall (Zivilprozess) nicht Deine Aufgabe, beweisen zu müssen, dass Dir der betreffende Mailaccount nicht (mehr) gehört. Sondern umgekehrt müsste der Abzocker beweisen, dass das nach wie vor Dein Account ist und dass Du und niemand sonst sich auf seinem "Portal" angemeldet hat.

Wer sich eines Anspruchs berühmt und sich auf für ihn günstige Tatsachen beruft, muss für diese Tatsachen den Beweis führen.

Außerdem beträgt das Kostenrisiko sicher nicht 1.000 Euro. Auf prozesskostenrechner.de kannst Du Dir das ausrechnen lassen. Und überhaupt: das Risiko, wegen dem Quatsch vom Abzocker verklagt zu werden, ist etwa gleich mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit von Schneestürmen in der Sahara.


----------



## garfield335 (30 Januar 2015)

Diese Firma schickt mir laufend Mahnungen per mail, Soll auf einer Ponroseite einen "Vertrag" abgeschlossen haben.

Mittlerweile sind wir bei Mahnung nummer 23. angekommen.


----------



## Rebreak (30 Januar 2015)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Diese Firma schickt mir laufend Mahnungen per mail, Soll auf einer Ponroseite einen "Vertrag" abgeschlossen haben.
> 
> Mittlerweile sind wir bei Mahnung nummer 23. angekommen.


 
Für solche Fälle besitzt mein E-Mail Programm einen "Mülleimer", der unbegrenzt solche Mails aufnimmt.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2015)

Kein seriöser Forderungssteller, der einen echten, rechtlich wasserdichten Anspruch zu vertreten hat, würde 23 Mahnungen schicken. Vielmehr würde er den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen (dem könnte man aber immer noch widersprechen...) oder direkt vor Gericht klagen. 

Wer 23 Mahnungen schickt, der beweist damit, dass er gar kein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung des Anspruchs hat.

23 Mahnungen... das ist Affenzirkus. Mülltonne und Spamfilter regeln das.


----------



## garfield335 (1 Februar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Kein seriöser Forderungssteller, der einen echten, rechtlich wasserdichten Anspruch zu vertreten hat, würde 23 Mahnungen schicken. Vielmehr würde er den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen (dem könnte man aber immer noch widersprechen...) oder direkt vor Gericht klagen.
> 
> Wer 23 Mahnungen schickt, der beweist damit, dass er gar kein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung des Anspruchs hat.
> 
> 23 Mahnungen... das ist Affenzirkus. Mülltonne und Spamfilter regeln das.



Das weiss ich natürlich. Ich finde es nur amüsant.

Und ich wollte mal hier dokumentieren, wie diese Firma so arbeitet. Ich kannte sie nicht mal vorher.


----------



## garfield335 (1 Februar 2015)

Interessant ist zudem, dass in den mailen ein Link zum anklicken drin steht, wo man sofort auf ein online zahlungsformular geleitet wird.


----------



## bernhard (1 Februar 2015)

Man klickte keine präparierten Links in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2015)

Und zwar aus dem Grund, weil solche Links prinzipiell immer mal verseucht sein können. Browser Exploits, Trojaner.


----------



## garfield335 (1 Februar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und zwar aus dem Grund, weil solche Links prinzipiell immer mal verseucht sein können. Browser Exploits, Trojaner.



Auch das weiss ich,  Ich arbeite in der IT-Branche.  Aber hier konnte ich keine Schadstoffe entdecken. Aber eine Maske zum eingeben der Visakartendaten.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2015)

OK, dann sieh es als Hinweis für die vielen hier mitlesenden technischen Laien.


----------



## schrami (13 August 2018)

Hatte ebenfalls 2015 mit dieser Firma zu tun. Die haben auf Widerspruch einfach nicht reagiert. 2017 kam dann ein Schreiben vom Gericht, das ich beeinsprucht habe. Nach meinem Hinweis , dass es sich nicht um einen gültigen Abo Abschluss handelte, da ein solcher Abo Vertrag schriftlich per Verständigung an den Konsumenten bestätigt werden müsste ( e-mail reicht ) haben die dann im Verfahren plötzlich ein mail vorgelegt, an ihren egenen Anwalt , im Anhang befand sich eine Word Datei, die angeblich beweisen sollte , dass ein Verständigungsmail an mich versendet wurde. Ich versuche jetzt gerade in Österreich Strafanzeige wegen gewerbsmässigen Betruges und Fälschung von Beweismitteln zu erstatten


----------



## Bouleareiree (23 Oktober 2018)

Die Tatsache, dass die Ladung jetzt deinen Freund getroffen hat, ist nur ein marginales Phänomen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2018)

Bouleareiree schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass die Ladung jetzt deinen Freund getroffen hat, ist nur ein marginales Phänomen.


Welcher Freund?


----------



## schrami (23 Oktober 2018)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab momentan ein großes Problem.
> Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich eine Homepage für eine andere Person erstellt. Das Webhosting hab ich auf meinen Namen laufen lassen, aber die Bankverbindung auf die andere Person, d. h. die Beträge für das Webhosting wird von dem Konto der anderen Person abgebucht und als Rechungsanschrift meine Adresse.
> ...


Bin nächste Woche bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien und erstatte Anzeige danach geb ich die Aktenzahl hier bekannt je mehr sich als ageschädigte melden desto größer die Erfolgschancen


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2018)

schrami schrieb:


> ….desto größer die Erfolgschancen


...auf was und vor allem, gegen wen? Die Frage ist doch, hast du dich selbst angemeldet und bist von den Kosten überrascht oder hat ein fremder ein Profil mit deinen Daten angelegt und so die Forderung gegen dich ausgelöst?

In beiden Fällen wird sehr wahrscheinlich das Verfahren recht rasch wieder eingestellt.


----------

